# The Royal Infirmary Edinburgh : Part 33



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love, luck and fairy dust to you all xxxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

whhooo hoo i'm 1st   xxx


----------



## Digger (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Just thought I would update you (particularly Jan and Caroline). You may recall that Dr Thong refused to investigate my miscarriages, as I have had 2 documented ones, not 3. We decided to get investigated privately as I certainly wouldn't go through all that again without excluding a treatable cause. However, Jan suggested asking my GP to refer, so after clarifying that the clinic is run by a consultant other than Dr Thong(!!!), I went to see a locum at my GP's.
She was less than understanding and said 'don't you think you're jumping the gun in classing this recurrent m/c' but I stood my ground and pushed to be referred to the recurrent m/c clinic. This was the 30th of July, and I got a letter through the post yesterday with an appointment on the 18th of September!
So it just goes to show-if you don't ask, you don't get! 

Anyway, I hope you're all doing ok and good luck to all those in the throes of treatment.

x


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi, 

Just wanted to say hello to everyone, been awol for a bitbut just really wanted to have some time out.  Berry hope ypu are doing ok, I've asked ot eri for a copy of my notes, how long do you need o wait until you can go in and pick them up?  Flash, things have settled down now -  feel free to drop me a text if you fancy meeting for coffee.

Caroline Anne, hope you are doing ok now, was so sorry to read your news.   for you both.

I'm okay, due to start tx soon so fingers crossed it will work this time.

take care

Vonnie


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Vonnie- I was told i had 2 write a letter asking for my notes with my signature and DHs. After i handed the letter in my they took about 1 full week for them to have the notes ready for me. Berry xxxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Thank you for the new thread Rachel!


Hi Berry, good to hear/read from you. Can't keep a good woman down! How are you sweetie?

Digger that's great news about the appointment. I hope you get something that helps to clarify things for you. Well done for sticking at it! Good result!


----------



## pinkbunny84 (Feb 10, 2009)

hello   hope you guys dont mind me joining use  !! im also at eri been told to phone up on nxt af which is due next week were theyl get me up on day 2 i think to show me how to inject and take drugs home to start ivf itl b my 1st go so kinda scared !!  how is every1?? wierd thinking i may have saw some of u in the waiting room  !! was there last thur at eri 4 check up as had lap on 23rd july , everything is fine so they said i cant start trx as soon as period arrives so chuffed im going to being doing the short protocol dunno y she sed had a lot of follicles so they dont want to risk ohss so will put me on the 2 wk 1!! any1 else done this and how did you find it?xxxx


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Hello all..  and welcome to Pinkbunny...

I was back at the RIE this morning and I am now ready to move onto stimming tomorrow.  Womb lining was 3.4mm, cyst was still there but not on the ovary so that is good.  Still about 11 follies hanging around..

Got to take the new drug (not sure of the name sorry) and go back on Tuesday for a scan.  EC will be w/c 24th and I should get a date next Friday.  So onto the nervewracking stage...  Up until now it has been easy, I suspect my stress levels are about to increase!

Love to all xx


----------



## pinkbunny84 (Feb 10, 2009)

hi sparrow oh waw u excited??  is this ur 1st round ??how are you finding it??xxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Pinkbunny & welcome.

I was on short protocal for all my tx and it was fine. I did OHSS on my 1st tx but i do think that was my fault as after EC i stopped drinking so much water, and then OHSS happend... so as long as u drink lots every day you will be fine. Good luck!! xxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hiii everyone,
welcome pink bunny, you must be very excited.

I just wanted to update, had my scan today and the endometrium is now below 4mm so I am able to start stimming. 
The doctor still couldn't be sure of which dots were follies and which were something else?? So he was only able to say there were four follies at this point. I don't mind as long as one is top quality that's more than enough.  

The nurse said that the doctor had said he had trouble seeing the follies because of a 'haze' over them? Has anyone else had this? I wonder if it because of the high levels of scarring I have in that area. Anyway, probably won't ever know.

They have put me on a high dosage of Menopur because they are concerned about the number of follies, so I may be turning into a crazy woman over the weekend, so please ignore any insane ramblings and growling from me.

The next scan is on Tuesday morning at which point they will decide whether I will be staying on a high dose or not.

I had doctor Kini doing the scan, he's nice isn't he! 

Ooo acupuncture again tonight - not really looking forward to that pinging thing when she puts in the pins. 

Oh I think I am having a lovely hot flush, how delightful.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Marta - great news that u r able to start stimming now! As for the haze qn, i have no idea. But i would say if the doctors dont seam concerned dont u be.... i know thats hard to do but if i have learned anything from my past tx it is to relax cos worrying is not gonna change the outcome.... it could only make it worse. Take care xxxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Berry, hi sweetie. Thanks for the advice. I think the stimming drugs are making me feel a bit more 'on edge' than the down-regging, which sent me to sleeeep!.

The acupuncture was very relaxing and not quite as eek as last time.

What are you up to Berry? Are you doing anything nice this week?


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

marta- dont worry about stimming..... it makes u feel all sorts... plus i think ur brain makes u think u feel worse(i think so anyway) I'm not sdoing much this weekend to be honest. I really want to book into a spa for a pamper day.. so i'm looking that up. I'm looking up the pure spa @ocean terminal.... never been but looks good. Maybe do a bit of shopping this weekend. DH is gonna treat me he said  i wont say no   How about u??xxx


----------



## pinkbunny84 (Feb 10, 2009)

hi berry   oh really u find it ok ?mood swings etc are u having ur next trx at glasgow? my brothers fiancee has just been told she needs ivf aswell shes getting it up there as she needs an egg donor   shes dead upset abowt it !! so strange that both of us in space of 9 months have to get ivf  !!! but guess we may become closer as we can help each other but im guessing hers wont be for a while if she has to wait 4 egg donor!!! berry read what happened to you not long back hope you are ok and are getting looked after by ur partner!!! youre day will come i believe in whats 4 u wont go by u and if u wish hard enough it will happen  !!! baby dust to every1....... any1 doing anything exciting at wknd?xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi pinkbunny

I found stimming ok... i dont really think i had much side effects in any of my tx to be honest.... i think i thought i did at the time but u know when u just think u r but ur not really.... does that make sense? lol The only think i do think i get when stimming is a bit bloated near  the end of the stimming period. Sometimes u also feel things working in that area.... but that could just be all in the head too... sometimes i think i can feel anything i want to lol.  Yeah i'm having my nxt tx in glasgow (GCRM) i have an appointment to get some tests done on the 14th september, just cant wait to get started again. I must admit i do have a good feeling about this clinic but its still all up 2 fate and if its my time it will be regardless of where i go or what i do (its taking all this time for me to relise that) I have been so wraped up in all this Infertility and tx that i have really forgoten about DH and I and our relationship is suffering. We have a great marriage, he is my best friend.. truly. I need to focus on that and just think a baby will be an extra bonus... even though it hurts. (again i dont know if that makes sense, but it does in my head lol) 

Berry xxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Thank you for the baby dust Pink!!  

Berry I'm just sitting here looking at the rain wondering what to do this weekend. I think anything indoors would be fine. The spa day sounds like a great idea. I live near Ocean Termy and have been to the pure spa for a manicure once, but I haven't tried anything else. They often have discounts and things.

So day two of stimming, I feel my energy levels are returning a bit, but having said that could go and have a nap right now..zzzz!


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hi Everyone, just back from my holidays, had a fantastic time   although the weather was a bit mixed.  Had some lovely long walks on the beaches with the dog and plenty of time just to chill out and relax.  Still have another week off work just relaxing at home before I have to go back to work so looking forward to that.  
Hi Pinkbunny and welcome, thats great you are starting so soon.  I think I am going to be on a short protocol too but will be a bit behind you so you can tell me what its like.
JSparrow and Martakeithy, not long to go now, hope the side effects arent too bad and Martakeithy you are coping with the acupuncture.  I have my first appointment for acupuncture in a fortnight.
Berry, hope you can take some time to chill out and relax with DH before your next treatment starts.
Anyway I had better go and put another load of washing on!  Bye!


----------



## pinkbunny84 (Feb 10, 2009)

hi pumpkin and marta  !!! the rains soo depressing   yeah i know what you mean berry  !! i think u can get caught up and forget bowt other halfs , good that hes supportive tho it is quite a hard thing to  get your head round the whole ivf i was shocked when i got told onli wae to have baby was that its scarey and pretty upsetting but if u have sum1 there thats supportive and loves you then i think when it happens itl b all the more exciting   really hope it works 4 you at glasgow they have great reviews   oh im heading to the cinema at ocean terminal on sat night to see orphan it looks good  , i live in galashiels which is bowt 40 min drive from edin  not the most exciting places tho!!! there funding is really good down here and theres practically no waiting list after i got told i needed ivf by gynea it was 7 wks later i had my consultation at eri then i couldve started ivf in april but they wanted me to have keyhole first !!! xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hi everyone, well its not good news for me  , had a scan today and they found two cysts, one of which is really large.  Cant continue with IVF at the moment.  Need to have an operation to get them removed, waiting list is currently 18 weeks which is just great having waiting 2 years for IVF .  
Anyway trying to find out if we can get it privately through medical insurance with DHs work.  Should be ok and in which case should be able to be done in a few weeks time.  IVF will then need to be at least 3 months after that.  Feeling really upset and feel drained and exhausted, couldnt stop crying at the hospital today!    They have recommended I go and see the counsellor too so have an appointment for that next week.  Was so sure that I was fine, had just accepted that my periods were painful didnt realise it might have been the sign of something else, wish now I had done something sooner.  Just want to curl up in bed and cry  but I know thats not going to help.  I guess I just have to pick myself back up and get on with it!  Really ruined the second week of my holiday!  Need to find my PMA it has gone AWOL.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Pumpkin, i'm so sorry hunny!   I dont know what to say... take care and try to keep strong. I know its hard. I'm thinking of you xxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Pumpkin that is bad news for you.   I hope you have some good luck with the private treatment. It is a set-back, but three months isn't that long really. It's time for you to get into tip-top shape and have a great PMA. Not that I'm insinuating that you aren't in great shape already.

Hope it all goes well for you. The counsellor is a great idea, just to get everything out there.  

Ooo there's somebody at the door... back soon...


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Hello everyone...

Pumpkin, that must feel like the end of the world...  How disappointing to get so close..  But hopefully you can get this looked at quickly and three months will really pass by quickly..  

Berry - hope you are doing better and looking forward to starting at GCRM soon..

Marta - it was me today!  I will email you soon..

Pinkbunny - I had heard that the waiting lists in the Borders were really low - it really is a postcode lottery!  But good luck with your treatment when you start..

Me - I was back today for my first stimming scan, I am on Fostimon..  Not heard this one mentioned before, has anyone else heard of it?  I have 7 follies at just under 10mm and a bunch of wee ones.  My hormone blood test was low however and I have to up my dose tomorrow and back on Monday for another scan.  I am a bit scared that I am not responding due to my fluctuating AMH, but all I can do is keep on drinking the milk and take it easy..

Love to all x


----------



## Polly30 (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi Pumpkin
Just wanted to add my thoughts to what the other ladies have already said - I'm so sorry to hear about the cysts and that it's going to delay things. Must have been such a knock for you. Thinking of you at this difficult time. xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your messages.  Feeling a wee bit better until someone asks me "how are you doing?" then I start crying again!!  Has been a bit of a horrible day, couldnt believe it when the doctor said there were cysts and then said she wanted to get the consultant to come in to have a look, I knew it was bad news.  Seemingly the cyst is the size of a grapefruit, slightly freaked out that something that size is there and I didnt realise, maybe once its removed I will be able to squeeze back into those size 10 jeans which are too tight!!   Trying to look on the bright side.  If I can get the cyst removed privately then we can start IVF probably January time.  Just got to wait and see.  Will hang around here in the meantime to see how you are all getting on. JSparrow hope those follies keep growing.  Martakeithy were you back today for a scan as well? 
Anyway just having a quiet day today, got a massage booked for tomorrow   so hopefully that will help me destress and relax.  to all xxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Pumpkin - i'm so sorry that ur tx has to be put bk. Its horrible when u have geared yourself up for tx and then its put bk.   Keep strong. Now you have lots and lots of time to et ir body into tip top form for ur tx so you will b starting ur new year with a Big bang!!!   xxx

Jsparrow- I'm looking forward to starting tx  with GCRM, i'm nervous about it all too. Getting AMH tests and a scan on 9th September (GCRM wanted to do it 2morrow but then said its prob to early as my body will still have preg hormones so the tests wont b accurate) So i could have started 1 month earlier but nooooo   But i'm hoping it gives my body time to heal and it will be in tip top shape. Glad to hear ur stimming is going well.... sound like u have a good amount of follices already  xxxx

Me- feeling a bit down 2day as i know i should have been about 12 weeks on Thursday. I know i will feel like this for a long time, well until i do my nxt tx i think. My best friend who is preg and who is at the exact stage i should have been at has her appointment with the midwife tomorrow.. so i kinda feel that this is making me feel so down, cos i think to myself, why couldn't this be me?   I know it was not to be, but it still hurt.....  



Hope everyone is doing ok, the thread seams very quite.... I'm thinking of you all. xxxx


----------



## pinkbunny84 (Feb 10, 2009)

pumpkin  thats ashame u have to wait 4 op but least once its done u can start trx and wont have the pains u were saying ! i hope u can get it done quicker!! when i went up in april to actualli start trx they found left tube wae fluid so i got told i was to get op then start after that waitinglist 4 op was 18 wks but i gotit done within 8 so ull prob get letter shortly think they just say 18 wks as thats thee very longest u will have to wait but im sure ull get it dun within 8  berry hope u r ok hunny chin up ur time will defo cum hunni  then ull have all the scans to look 4wrd too!!! hey marta thank u !!hope everything goes good 4 u whats this bowt milk?? am i missin something?? omg i hate mikl i hope u dont have to drink this on stimms xxxxxxx


----------



## pinkbunny84 (Feb 10, 2009)

oh yeah af due this week i wish itd hurry up i really wanna start trx NOW!!!!!!


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

hey all just a wee up date still no weight coming off i am doing everything right i think 

  so i have decided to cancel my appointment at the eri there is no point in me going all the way up there to be told i need to lose weight and come all the way back home 

i will still be popping in now and again to make sure all you girls are behaving 

    have fun and good luck 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,
sorry to hear you aren't managing to shift the weight Scotlass. Are you absolutely sure you are outside the weight the ERI specify? If you are close then do you think they would go ahead?

Berry I don't blame you for not wanting to rush. I remember feeling a bit shocked when the ERI said I could start, but I think I was ready. Now I'm bored, it's sooo long.  

Sparrow, I thought it was you. I told you I asked a woman in the waiting room if she was you.   She just smiled, but didn't move her seat away, so that was OK.

Pink where is that AF!!?? Hurry up!


Pumpkin, that is a big cyst. I had a large fibroid removed, it was over 20cm and it definitely changed the size and shape of my tummy. So there is a silver lining as you rightly say. Hope your massage helps you chill.  

I did have my scan yesterday and my hormone levels are on the low side as well. Dr (big cheese) Thong was there yesterday, freaking out the doctor who was doing my scan, poor thing. You know that thing where your boss or client or whatever, stands over you when you are trying to do something and you start to make mistakes?! 
So they said there were definitely five follicles which were reasonable, but I think all were under 10mm. They also saw 2 or more smaller follicles, which they didn't count. My lining was only 5.6, so still quite thin, but once the follies grow that will thicken up.
He asked about my last treatment, which seemed to have a quicker response, but said that that protocol has a lower pregnancy rate.
TBH I'm not that fussed, compared to having to organise all the travel and annual leave last time, this is a walk in the park.
He just said that I 'would get there' when he was leaving, but I was a bit upset, not crying, but just a bit anxious about this thing dragging on for aaages more. But there's no point worrying really, at least something is happening and he isn't talking about cancelling.
So I have to go back next Monday for another scan.
I am sitting here, still haven't taken my stims because it makes me feel like going to bed and sleeping for hours, better get on with it.


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hi Everyone, feeling a bit better today, not cried yet so thats a good start -   .  
Martakeithy - You made me laugh about the waiting room story, I can just imagine you going up to someone and saying "Hello are you sparrow?" reminds me of "Allo Allo"!!! Its funny you sit in the waiting room and see people and think, wonder if they are on fertilityfriends!! I hope your follies continue to grow, I met Dr Thong yesterday as well, lying there with the scan thing inside me and the doctor says "We're going to have to get the boss to have a look"  Great I'm thinking.  DH didnt come into the scan he was waiting to get blood taken and then they brought him through to the room where there was me in tears, the doctor, the nurse, Dr Thong and some other woman who we have no idea who she was! Some doctor I assume or just someone popped in to check out what was going on!! Poor DH didnt have a clue what was going on but knew something was up, think it took him a while to work out that they had found cysts!!! All an experience I dont want to repeat!!
Scotlass - so sorry to hear the weight isnt shifting.  Maybe you shouldnt cancel the appointment though, see if there is anything else they can suggest to you.  Hang in there you will get there.
Pinkbunny - Not long to go now, how you feeling? More excited or scared?  Milk is good for the egg growth because of the protein but if you dont like milk you can have yoghurt or cheese or get protein through some nuts and chicken etc I read that in my zita west book.  I cant stomach milk on its own but can take it with cereal.
Berry - not long to your appointment.  I hope the fresh start at Glasgow helps and keep us updated how you go.
JSparrow - hope those follies are growing away.  When do you go back for the next scan?
Polly - thanks for the message. My PMA is slowly creeping back

Anyway off work on holiday for the rest of this week.  Having a massage later today, cant wait.  Going to see my friend on Friday she has a 6 month little boy.  Havent told her about the IVF before but going to tell her and have a good chat about things, she never fails to cheer me up so hopefully will feel better after that.
Where has the nice summer weather gone, last time I take my summer holiday in August!


----------



## minihaha72 (Aug 21, 2009)

hi ladies, i hope you dont mind but is it ok to join your forum. Can i introduce myself and also ask a couple of questions if that's ok..?

We have been ttc#1 au naturale for almost 7 years now, i was 37 in july and my dh is 45. We have never had the slightest hint of a BFP and we approached our doctors in jan 2007 for initial tests. The usual tests all followed, dh's SA was ok and i showed signs of OV so our GP referred us to ERI. We had to wait a few months to be seen and we first saw Dr Thong in August 07, further tests followed..HSG, pelvic scan, and OV tracking for 8 weeks. We were diagnosed with unexplained infertility, i was told to lose weight and we were added to the NHS treatment list in Dec 2007 but were told with a waiting list of 3+ years and with the upper age limit for female commencing treatment being 37 that it was prob our best bet to think about going private. 

Since then we have just kept trying and hoping and i managed to shift about 2 stone last year and also stop smoking. We were considering private treatment at the beginning of 2009 but my DH was made redundant in Feb so our savings have been spent on surviving..like many others in the current climate.  So you can imagine my surprise when we got a letter from the clinic this week saying that we were nearing the top of the NHS list and they would be in a position to offer treatment in feb/mar 2010 assuming that funding was available. We are to phone the clinic and tell them if we are still interested and they will arrange for us to be seen.

So my question is:

What happens between now and February..if anything? I'm really worried as i have put back on a bit weight - will we be seen, as in an appt only basis to discuss forms of treatment etc before february and if so will it be factored in that i have a wee while to lose the weight i have gained (the amount i have to lose is realistic in 6 months) or will i be written off as my weight has crept up again?  I dont expect for one minute to be treated whilst overweight but i just dont want him to take one look at me and assume that i am not addressing the excess weight, when the reality is i do have 6 months to lose about a stone and a half.

What are your thoughts on this..? is anyone else in a similar situation?

many thanks in advance for taking the time to read my post x


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hi Minihaha and welcome to the board.  Sorry to hear you have had a long wait TTC but thats exciting you are on the list and nearing the top.  We were told it was a 3 year waiting list too but got our call a few months ago that we would be due to start in September, unfortunately due to a few complications where they discovered I have 2 cysts we wont be starting now until probably Jan at the earliest.  We were sent an appointment to come in and see them in June or july I think it was to discuss everything that was with the consultant and then had to go back and see the nurses to go through the paperwork etc.

I cant say for certain re the weight issue but I imagine if you told them how much weight you had lost then they would take that in account and you still have plenty of time to lose any more that you need to so should be fine.
This is a great place to ask any questions and you learn a lot from the ladies who are going through it all.  Wishing you all the best with your treatment xxx


----------



## minihaha72 (Aug 21, 2009)

pumpkin-pie said:


> Hi Minihaha and welcome to the board. Sorry to hear you have had a long wait TTC but thats exciting you are on the list and nearing the top. We were told it was a 3 year waiting list too but got our call a few months ago that we would be due to start in September, unfortunately due to a few complications where they discovered I have 2 cysts we wont be starting now until probably Jan at the earliest. We were sent an appointment to come in and see them in June or july I think it was to discuss everything that was with the consultant and then had to go back and see the nurses to go through the paperwork etc.
> 
> I cant say for certain re the weight issue but I imagine if you told them how much weight you had lost then they would take that in account and you still have plenty of time to lose any more that you need to so should be fine.
> This is a great place to ask any questions and you learn a lot from the ladies who are going through it all. Wishing you all the best with your treatment xxx


pumpkin pie, thanks so much your reply , i am sorry to hear that you have had treatment delayed due to finding cysts...i hope that all goes well with resolving that and you are back on track for treatment very early next year . It sounds from what you have said that the appt to discuss everything is a couple of months before actual treatment so that inspires me to keep on track with losing the last lot of weight i have to shift (i just panicked that they would judge me too early...i hope that makes sense) i am annoyed with myself for falling off the healthy eating wagon but i know without doubt that i can get back on track and it goes without saying that i WILL be the weight i need to be before any treatment commences. Can i also ask if you dont mind..when the cysts were diagnosed was this at the appt in june/july? and if so what pre treatment tests do they do, if any? I'm sorry to add to your burden by asking all these questions hunni xxxxxxxx

I wish you well and hope that everything is back on track for you soon xxxxxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Thats fine, the cysts were discovered when i had an internal scan just earlier this week.  The tests you need done probably depends on what has been done so far.  At our appointment DH had to do a sample and we both had bloods taken otherwise it was mainly going through the procedure and checking medical history etc.  You need to have a scan and a dummy transfer prior to starting on the drugs but this would be nearer the treatment date start.
Hopefully now you have a goal insight you will be motivated to keep on the weight loss. Congrats on losing the 2 stone so far, thats good going.  Keep in touch and let me know how you go.  Hope you get your date for starting soon xx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Pumpkin I was laughing at your 'Allo Allo' analogy. I should have said 'the sparrow flies north tonight' to that woman, she would have run out of the waiting room.  

Minnihaha that's great news about nearing the top of the list. I wish I could tell you exactly what will happen next, but we are self-funding so I would imagine things would be different for you.
I would say phone the clinic and speak to one of the nurses, they are so helpful and I'm sure they would help put you in the picture about the weight question and let you know when you would be going in for your initial consultation.


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Marta/Pumpkin - you should have said 'the Sparrow lies on the sofa' and that would be more truthful..  I am so tired..  

Hello Minihaha and welcome to the thread.  That is good you can get underway with your treatment early next year.  It will be here before you know it.  X Factor starts tonight and I always think that is the start of the run down towards Xmas...

Marta - you and I are having such a similar cycle...  I am back for another scan on Monday - I pray that I am responding better...

Anyway, best go and have tea before X Factor is back!  I love that programme!

Hello to everyone else..

xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hi Ladies
hope you are all having a nice weekend.  I am feeling rather sleepy today, better get an early night as got to get back into getting up early for work from Monday. Its been lovely having 2 weeks holiday but going back to work will be a shock to the system!

Martakeithy and JSparrow hope those follies are growing and you will get some good news at your scans next week.  Got my fingers crossed for you both.  But remember its quality not quantity and it only takes one good one!  Hope you enjoyed x-factor tonight, I had even realised it was starting tonight until today but enjoyed watching it.

Not much news from me but got some forms in from the insurance company today to fill in so hopefully they will agree to the treatment and can get going.  Had a lovely chat with my friend yesterday and felt better after talking about it, she was really supportive and encouraging and it was lovely having a wee cuddle with her little boy even if he did spew!! I still want one or two!! 

Just wondered if everytime you go back to the RIE they go on about the single embryo thing.  We want to have two transferred although because of my age they recommend I only have one, everytime we have an appointment they go on again and again about it although say its your choice.  I feel like saying "I want TWO and please dont ask me again, end of discussion" however I am too polite so just listen politely and then say yes we still want two thank you.  I want to give myself the best chance of getting pregnant and the consultant said if we opted for a single transfer then we would have 10% less chance of getting pregnant.  I know they have their reasons but I just wish that after they discuss it with you and you tell them your decision they would just accept that rather than going on and on about it!


----------



## lainey m (Jul 19, 2007)

hi girls thought i would pop in and wish you all luck,still been lurking in the background.
Read about your treatment pumpkin-pie, just before i started ivf i had an op to remove endo cysts in feb o8 ,was the same disappointed at delaying treatment.Was told op and meds would give me a better chance at conceiving,They were right ,started treatment late july and got a BFP in august .So after 11 treatments I'm now a mummy to twin boys .
Just wishing you lots off  
Lainey x


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Pumpkin, I have had the same experience as you, they have continually banged on about me having a SET and I want a DET like you. I have a further complication of a pacemaker but it would appear to hold no issues so I am pushing ahead with a double. 10% is a lot when you are talking about only having 40% to start with... 

x


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Dont worry about them going on and on about SET they will continue to ask you "if you are sure" about putting 2 embies back right up until ET. (well they did with us)

They are being put under pressure from them above to get the twin preg rates reduced........but i agree 100% 10% extra chance is HUGE.

GL with tx..

C x


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Cazzaw it's great to see you are past the 20 week mark. What is that about the baby doing headstands?? 

Sparrow might see you tomorrow morning. I'm sure your follies are growing really well. It is tiring isn't it? Just when you feel as if you are OK suddenly a wave of fatigue hits. 

Have to go and sort out my injections  Not that bad really, it's just such a faff!


----------



## Mol (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Can I join your thread?  I too am attending ERI.  I had a FET last Tuesday so almost in the middle of the dreaded 2WW.  I have dipped in and out of FF for support over the years so thought I would go local for a change.  I am driving myself bonkers at the moment and so short tempered too and thought a bit a girlie chat would cheer me up.

Mol


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hi Mol and welcome  .  Thats great news you are on your 2 ww but must be hard but you are almost halfway there!  How are you feeling at the moment?  Are you doing anything to keep your mind off the waiting?


----------



## Mol (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Pumpkin

It is really hard focusing on other things as everything I do, eat or drink I am thinking am I or aren't I. I do have DS though to keep me busy during the day, who was also IVF. I have a really sore back though which I believe is the progesterone, which I didn't have last time.  Also no-one knows we are doing this again and it is really difficult keeping the secret.  Anyway how are you?


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

I'm not too bad, had a bad week this week as found out I had two cysts and have had to postpone my IVF treatment.  However now feeling more positive and just hoping to get the op soon and then get ready for my IVF which I feel positive about.  Trying to focus on the positive and not think negatively - not always easy but trying.  
Thats great that IVF worked for you before, how old is your DS? Must be hard trying to keep things a secret especially if you arent feeling great.  Hope your 2ww goes quickly and look forward to hearing your good news xx


----------



## Mol (Aug 8, 2005)

Yes not so good when you are psyched up to have ivf and then there is a delay.  We were delayed too since April but only because the clinic was closing for a refurb.  When we discovered we had a problem concieving I had a damaged fallopian removed and fibroids before we could start.  When we found out our BFP we also discovered cyst was growing with the baby, they reckoned it was the drugs.  They didn't do anything in the end and thought it was best to leave it.  However, when DS was born it shrunk - unbelievable I know as I was expecting an op after DS arrived.  It just goes to show there is no plain sailing when you venture down the ivf route.  Stay positive though it is a very important part and I think it gives you the strength too.  DS is 3 in Nov.  Feeing better today though just feel so darn tired all the time.  Off to nursery will pop in later.

Mol x


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

URGENT - Can anyone tell me what time the clinic at RIE opens.  I need to try and drop in my insurance forms to get the consultant to complete and wondered what time they open in the morning.  I want to try and drop them in before work. Thanks xx


----------



## Mol (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Pumpkin

They must open at 8am becauses I was told to go for blood test anytime from 8 am to 9.30am.

Mol


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Pumpkin - the clinic opens at 8am..  Hope you are well..

Mol - welcome and good luck for your two week wait, that is the bit I am really dreading..

Marta - did not see you this morning, but will see you on Wednesday as I am back at 8am for egg collection..!

I have 17 follies, all varying lengths, but 7 are up and over the 18mm and there are another 6 that are nearly there.  So much for that low AMH..  Hoping for a good number of eggs and that they are a good quality now..  I have my trigger shot tonight at 11.30pm and EC is scheduled for 10.30am on Wednesday..  

Question - what did you all take in with you for EC?  I see ladies there with big bags and just wondered what was in them...?  I got told to take some nightwear, but that was it.  

Anyway, we are all set and heading towards PUPO with ET on Friday or Saturday..  Bit nervewracking, but this is what I have been waiting for since the start of the year so just need to see what it brings.. 

xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Pumpkin- the clinic opens at 8am. 

Jsparrow - thats great news on ur follices!!! I know... so much for low AHM!!!!   For EC i brought a night dress, dressing robe, slippers, a book or magazine & a sanaitary towel.... i think thats about it. Just make sure u dont eat after 12 2night. Good luck!!! Looking forward 2 hearing ur great news 2 morrow!  xxx


----------



## Mol (Aug 8, 2005)

Cheers JSparrow.  Each day lasts forever at the moment. I go to bed so early so's not to think about it.  

You don't need much nightie and slippers and a dressing gown.  My DH said I was away with the goalie after EC  , shaking hands and thanking everyone when I was being wheeled back.  Good luck anyway sweetie.


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Thanks ladies - I will pack my bag accordingly..

Berry - how are you doing now?  Feeling better I hope..  

Mol - that is the right idea to get an early night..  I am struggling already to stay up until 11.30 tonight for my trigger..


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Thanks ladies, I knew you would know the answer!  Going to drop my form in from the insurance for consultant to complete then hopefully will hear back from the insurance by next week.  Then hopefully will be able to get my op soon.

JSparrow, thats great news, lots of lovely eggs.  Good luck with the egg collection
Martakeithy - hope all went well today for you too.
Berry - Hope you are doing ok, not long till your appointment at Glasgow?
Mol - hope you are doing ok and hanging in there, I am sure the 2ww must be the hardest as you have nothing to do other than wait.  Hope you are coping ok.

First day back at work today, went ok was busy but not too bad.  Feeling much more positive about things but just want to get going with this operation and things are moving slowly or so it seems!  Patience is a virtue!!


----------



## TheWhyChromosome (Aug 24, 2009)

Dear all,

I hope you don't mind me dropping a post in. Just wondering what peoples experience is of follow up after a failed IVF cycle at Edinburgh. My other hald has just gone through her first IVF cycle as we have 'unexplained' infertility (I appear to be the only male posting). 9 eggs harvested, only two made it to ET, both good grade 2s, BFN on Friday!!! We were told over the phone once the blood test result was given it was going to be 2 months until we could talk to a medic about where to go next, what went wrong (tough question to answer). Is this normal at Edinburgh to wait that long to see someone after a clincally negative procedure Many thanks in advance.


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Pumpkin I'm glad to hear it wasn't too bad at work today. I went back after two weeks on Saturday and was like a zombie.  

Berry hi sweetie. Nice to hear from you!  Sanitary towels - top tip, I will have to take one along.

Sparrow when I had EC last time I didn't take anything because they provided gowns and you just got dressed again after loafing around for a bit. I don't know what happens at the ERI, but I don't think they keep you long. The main thing I will be asking for will be free painkillers because you can feel a bit achey after. 

Mol what does 'off with the goalie' mean?   I've never heard that before.

It went a lot better this morning and I now have 12 follicles instead of 4! I didn't think that could be right. 
It was Dr Raja, he's funny. I can't remember what the biggest follicle measured, but the smallest was 9mm, so he wanted me to continue stimming and come back on Wednesday. He thought it was likely I would have EC on Friday. Ooo it's so exciting.
In the midst of all this excitement I have forgotten to pay my credit card bill and gone into arrears with Student Loans. Yippeee!
Oh well, I have my follicles so I'm quite happy. Hope they grow into real babies.


----------



## minihaha72 (Aug 21, 2009)

hi ladies, thank you so much for your warm welcome to your forum when i posted last week. I hope you are all well and i look forward to getting to know you all better  

well i spoke with the staff nurse from the clinic today to confirm that we wanted to go ahead with the funded treatment they had offered us for feb/march next year. The nurse was lovely, so helpful and supportive and we had a chat about my worries surrounding my weight. I explained that i had successfully lost weight during 2008 but it had slowly crept back on in 2009 due to me "assuming" we would not have been offered treatment due to the anticipated waiting times versus my age. We discussed the current weight i am compared to the weight they had on my notes which was in march 2008 (and whilst i have not put all of it back on, i have gone up a considerable amount) Anyhow, she has asked me to go in and see her in october 09 and if i demonstrate i am back on track with my weight loss and its coming down at a sustainable rate then she will put me forward to see the dr's , still with a treatment date of feb/mar 2010 in mind. It was such a relief to hear this and of course i have never had such an incentive to get back in shape as the one i have now.  I was also very encouraged when she told me that based on what i weigh now and the weight i need to be to qualify for treatment, she has every confidence that it is a realistic target and one that is "do-able" in the timescale we have.

Still a very very long way to go and who knows what will unfold during the preliminaries for any potential treatment but for now i feel that we have been offered a glimmer of hope and after 7 and more long years of trying au naturale i feel very positive that me and dh are ready to take that leap of faith toward treatment.

Best wishes to all
Kx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi ladies,

computer still broken but DH has set up one pf his (many) laptops for me  .

Am a bit better and just got an appointment for the counselor.

TheWhyChromosome - GREAT name  . Yes, it can take that long to see one of the consultants, that should be Dr Tay or Dr Thong. However, I believe that you could see one of the 'normal' doctors as well and you should be able to get an earlier appointment then. But I am not sure about this. We always waited for the consultant - very frustrating! If you are sure that you want to carry on with treatment, you could phone the nurses and ask them when you can re-join the waiting list. I am only mentioning this as 'time flies when you are having IVF' and it is precious ... Again I am not sure as we re-joined waiting list after meeting with our consultant. Hope this makes sense (and please anybody correct me if I am wrong!).
Best of luck to you and your other half!

CA

P.S. Yes, you are currently the only male posting here!


----------



## Mol (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi All

Mini  - if there was ever gonna be something to keep you on track, this will.  Keep positive and every lb you lose it's another step closer to your dream.  You go girl!

Marta - DH always says stuff like that.  After/during EC I was drunk on the drugs and could barely remember it.  Although one   thing I do remember was when I asked for a bed pan, I filled it to the brim and the nurse looked at me and said if I knew you needed that big a wee I would've brought you the cleaner's bucket.  

Good news about your follies though  

Off to see Ricky Gervais tonight so at least I will have my mind on something else.

Mol x


----------



## TheWhyChromosome (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi AnneS,

Many thanks for the reply. It seems a wee bit strange after getting bad news that you have to wait so long but if thats the system we'll go with the flow. I'm fairly sure we signed up for another round and was put on the cancellation list (after the 3 month recovery period); Friday was a blur of emotions and alcohol (the first in nearly 3 months, alcohol that is) so letting the dust settle to see how we feel. We have so many questions we feel it would be helpful to get them answered to make a more informed choice for the 2nd round. Anyway it's almost nice to get back to normal life, that tww was really tough as it raised our hopes (ha!). 

Best wishes,

TheWhyChromosome

PS The X half of the equation says thanks as well!!!


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Mol, I can't believe the nurse said that about the bucket. Made me spit out my tea!  Ricky Gervais rocks, I'm so jealous! 

Big day tomorrow for Sparrow. Hopefully see you then! If you aren't being whisked off with your slippers and nightie.

Caroline I'm so glad you are getting lots of support on FF. Hope the counselling helps you to sort things out in your mind. Take care of yourself. Are you doing any self-pampering?


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hello Ladies and welcome thewhychromosome

Just wanted to wish JSparrow good luck for tomorrow, hope all goes well and you arent too sore.

Martakeithy - Thats good news not long till your EC too hopefully. Hope those follies keep growing and you get good news tomorrow.

Thewhychromosome - sorry to hear your last treatment wasnt successful.  Hope that you get to see the consultant soon and they can give you some advice on what to do next.

Mol - Enjoy Ricky Gervais, I have to admit I'm not a big fan of his but hope you have a good night!

AnneS - Hope your appointment with the counsellor helps.  We are going to see her too, they recommended it, think it was probably because I was rather emotional after getting the news about my cysts! 

Minihaha - Hope that your new found motivation helps any anytime you feel it dropping just give us a shout and we can cheer you on your way.  Martakeithy and I have a great set of pom poms for doing the cheerleading!!  

Berry - Hi, hope you are doing ok.

Think I have got everyone, if not apologies and hello!
Not much else to report from me.  DH kindly popped in to the RIE early this morning and handed in the forms so hopefully they will fill them in quick and get them sent back to the insurance company.  Really hoping that I hear something next week and can get an appointment quickly and with a bit of luck have the operation by the end of next month, 3 months of zoladex and then hopeful IVF might be January.  Thats my plan anyway!!  Then a baby or babies by the autumn (positive thinking!!)


----------



## Lifetime (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi everyone

I hope you don't mind me posting here. We are very fortunate to have a 1 year old daughter through a Frozen Embryo Trf (thru ICSI) at RIE. Our embryos had to be frozen on day 1 due to suspected OHSS, so we have 6 ungraded embryos in the freezer. We have decided to start the rollercoaster ride again so I had a scan/dummy trf last week as trf was complicated last time. Dr Thong was present when another doctor scanned me and I heard mention of a possible cyst! Dr Thong also mentioned a possible operation to make transfer easier. At this point I started to panic, then the nurse that spoke to me afterwards happened to be a girl I went to school with!! I was then so shocked to be speaking to her about IVF/FET that I completely forgot to ask about the mention of a cyst. 

Sorry, my question is, should I phone and ask about this? Surely it would have been mentioned to me if it was of concern. I have decided to do a natural cycle (although my cycles are a bit erratic) and simply been told to phone them when my October period starts.

Any thoughts/advice would be great - apologies if I should be posting under the FET thread. 

Lifetime xxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hi Lifetime, I think probably the best thing to do is phone them and find out then at least you can set your mind at ease.  I had a scan last week and they found two cysts which they said would definitely need to be removed.  THey told me that the one would need removed whether I was having IVF or not.  I would imagine that they would have told you afterwards if you needed the operation, they certainly sat me down afterwards and told me about the op and waiting times etc .  It may be that its not a big cyst and they are hoping that it will go away itself.  But I would phone them then you know.  Must have been a bit of a shock finding out that you went to school with one of the nurses!  Anyway hope you get it sorted and good luck with your treatment xx


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Hello all - just a quick post as very tired...  Gearing up for EC tomorrow so hopefully I will be back on with some positive news tomorrow night...

Hoping you are all well - thanks for your best wishes - it is a bit surreal to think that I am here already..  The time has flown...

x


----------



## pinkbunny84 (Feb 10, 2009)

hi every1 hope u are ll well ? af came tonight so shall b phoning eri tomorow so i can go ad get my drugs and start stimming thur   excited and scared!! my grampa is in hosp dying of cance at mo just hope ivf works and he hangs on 4 another month so i can tell him thats assumin it works  !!! bit stressd at mo had bit of a cry sat nt bowt the whole ivf thing fiancee was amazing tho !! going to phone4 councellin 4 us think t would help i keep bottteling feelings up!! hope i dont turnintoa phyco on the stimms  lol... any1 else starting trx soon ??xxxxxxx


----------



## pinkbunny84 (Feb 10, 2009)

sparrow good luck  xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

just wanted to say good luck to Jsparrow.   

I'll b on 2morrow for personals xxx


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Hello... I am in the RIE in my jammies waiting to be taken in... So nervous and really thirsty!!! 

Dr Raja reckons 3-4 eggs from my response but hopefully I will get more than that... Fingers crossed... It is nervewracking waiting though... Should be taken at 10.30 and have asked to be totally knocked out...  DH not given sample yet... Should be soon and we will see if it is ICSI or IVF.  

Marta - I did not see you? Hope you got on ok... 

X

ps DH calls Dr Raja Don Johnson due to his light coloured suits....!


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi all,

Pink that's great news about you starting stims, but so sad about your grandad.   No wonder you are feeling stressed. Have you thought about seeing the counsellor, to talk about your feelings about the two things? They saw me before treatment and it was helpful.

OMG Sparrow, how nerve-wracking. You should be out by now, hope it went fantastically and you got loads. The main thing is quality though, so one good one is enough, as we have seen time and time again on the other threads. Hope your tum isn't too sore.                  

Well I'm back from the ERI and am definitely going to be in for EC on Friday. I had acupuncture booked from last week, but I'm going to cancel the appointment for tomorrow because DP had a dental problem and has an appoinment. I also read somewhere that it wasn't good to have acupuncture after the trigger (tonight) has anyone heard??

This scan went better and they counted 16 follicles this time with quite a few over 15mm and about 4 or 5 at 18 or over. So last injection was this morning - hooooooraaaaaaay!! No more smelly injections!!!!! Hoooraay! I'm quite pleased   
Does anyone know about endometrial thickness. This morning they said it was at 13.5 which is better than my last IVF. I remember reading that it can be too thick, does anyone know what too thick would be?
Isn't it a lovely day for ducks!


----------



## Mol (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi all

Sparrow hope all went well this morning for you, and you are resting now with your feet up.  

Marta I know they like the endometrium to be above 8 so you did good girl and what a bumper crop  

Pink good news AF is finally and you can get going. Good luck.  Sorry to hear about your grandpa though, fingers crossed tho u get to give hime some good news.  

Pumpkin it won't be long in going in luv, crikey it's Sept nxt week and before you know it you'll be Xmas shopping.  Hang in there.  

Everyone else hope you're all ok.  I am feeling really negative today and considering testing soon.  Anyone any suggestions when I should.  Apparently hcg starts secreting on day 8 of a 3dt.  Does anyone know?  I honestly think I will be   shortly Tuesday feels like it is months away!!

Mol x


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Mol don't do it! Waaaaait! Move away from the pee-stick!
I know you won't listen to a word I say (write), but there have been loads of early testers on my other thread and they get really upset when they test too early and get a BFN. Just assume you are pg until Tuesday and have a nice happy week.

The 2WW it's the pits. Sending you lots of sticky baby vibes                            

Oh, and how was Ricky Gervais??


----------



## Mol (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi

I've yet to buy one anyway Marta  

Have been really low today and negative so that's what triggered it.  DS and I have been stuck in today due too this awful weather and both gone  

Ricky was Ok, DH thought great but I thought his stand up stuff was a bit sick for me.  Although I do think he is a genious comedy writer.  Am thinking of going off to bed shortly, with cocoa and book  

How are you today?

Mol


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Evening Girls,

Mol dont test early it will not be an accurate result the trigger can take up to 14 days to leave your system completely. We will send the    to you!

Hope everyone else are doing well and remaining positive!!

I read everyday and do follow everyones stories just dont post very often nowadays!!

Goodluck to all

C x


----------



## Polly30 (Jun 14, 2009)

hi Sparrow - just to say I'm thinking of you and hope it went really well today. xx You give us low AMH-ers hope!  

Martha - all the very best for Friday! xx


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Hello... 5 eggs... Don't feel great about that but quality is more important than quantity.. Going for ICSI as DH has dodgy antibodies on his swimmers that glue them together apparently...

I was almost admitted as was very ill afterwards, did not get out until 5.20... 

Will post more tomorrow when I feel better.. Have to call tomorrow after 11 for fertilisation news... 

X


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Sparrow, oh dear, that doesn't sound very good. I hope you are feeling OK now. Poor you, sending you a big hug.   
It is all about the quality. I keep banging on, but I have seen so many cases where two embies go back with nothing to freeze and it is a BFP. 
I can't wait to hear how your boys and girls get on tonight. I'm sure it will all work out perfectly. Now you take it easy and get well so that you are fighting fit for TX.


----------



## Digger (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi JSparrow,
Just wanted to wish you good luck for your phone call tomorrow. Remember, it only takes one!
Hope they're getting jiggy in that incubator!!!
Let us know how you get on x


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Thank you for the support Polly, Cazzaw and Mol.

Cazzaw I'm still waiting to hear what your baby is doing standing on his/her head. 

Sparrow I have just re-read that last post and I just wanted to clarify, I meant that being kept in doesn't sound good. I think the eggs sound great.


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Hiya

Sparrow 5 eggs is a good number really......There are some who have only had 1 and got BFP sending lots of     to your crop.

Marthakeithy baby was doing headstands at our 20 week scan was really comical to watch at one point he/she kicked themselves right in the face both dh and i were like "ouch" even the nurse that was with us was laughing. We got 3 picyures and each one baby is in a different position lol.

Hope you have a good injection free day.........     for you for tomorrow.

C x


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Not having a good day today.  Woke up this morning feeling fine then had an upset stomach then got really bad right sided pain, think its the cyst on my ovary.  I had this earlier this year and they thought it was that my appendix was irritated but now I think it was probably the cyst on my ovary.  Had to phone in to work sick and now sitting in bed with the laptop and a hot water bottle.  The sooner they get this cyst out the better!  AF isnt even due for another week so i know its not that causing the pain.
JSparrow - sorry to hear you were really unwell after EC hope you are on the mend now and getting ready for ET, when will that be? Hope you get some really good embryos and all goes well
Martakeithy - wishing you all the best for tomorrow.
Mol - Hang in there and dont test, best to wait for the official test but I know it must be hard.
Hi to Berry, Polly, Cazzaw, AnneS and Digger hope you are all well


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Hello all - I am feeling much better today although my stomach is still a bit crampy and swollen.  So I just called and out of the 5 eggs, 4 have fertilised..  So that is ok - we are still moving forward.  ET will be Saturday and I have to call tomorrow to get a time.  3 day transfer so I guess we will know a bit more about the quality then..  I got a bit teary after the call, I have been fine most of the time, but the emotion is just lurking below the surface..

OTD is 09/09/09..  spooky with all the 9s.  

Marta - good luck for tomorrow, I was sorry to have missed you yesterday...

Pumpkin - hope you are feeling a bit better..

Mol - don't test!  It is too early..

Thanks to Berry, Pinkbunny, Cazzaw and Digger for your support - this board has been a great source of comfort to me and helped keep my feet on the ground at all times..  Lets keep it going until the 9th!  Sorry if I missed anyone..

xxx


----------



## Mol (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi all

Glad you're feeling better sparrow.  It is terrible rollercoaster of emotions though isn't it?  Every piece of news I got regarding our embies I think brought tears to my eyes.  The nurses and Drs though are all lovely and supportive though they know it's tough. 4 out of 5 though is good.  Well done!

Oh pumpkin not so good.  Best rest as much as you can then.  Hope you've got some chocolate too, that'll help to make you feel better  

Marta it goes without saying good luck from me too.

As for me girls I am feeling ok today today.  I did buy a test this morning and plan to try it out at the weekend, that's if I'm brave enough when the time comes.  

Spk l8r Mol x


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

JSparrow, 4 out of 5 is fantastic   . Really pleased for you and hope that they keep going well for Saturday. Looks like 9 is going to be your lucky number. xxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks for the wishes of good luck!
Mols I'm going to phone round all branches of Boots and Superdrug and give them your description, so they know to stop you buying a test.   Not long to go now..... 

Sparrow that's great that you are feeling better today. Did you have a bad reaction to the anaesthetic? Four eggs is great, that is exactly what another lady I know got and she has twins now.   Good job you are on holiday isn't it, so you can take it easy. 
Can't wait to see how those embies get on.

Cazzaw, that's funny about the baby booting itself.   Sounds as if you are going to have your hands full!

Pumpkin poor you. At least you are in the right place: bed. Have you had this pain much in the past?

We seem to have tomorrow organised and a nice friend has agreed to pick up DS from nursery so we don't have to take him with us, might make things a bit easier. Hope it all goes well. I will post back as soon as I get home after lunch (I hope)


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Jsparrow - thats a great number of eggs!!! Remember you only need 1 good one!!!! ohhh all the 9s that could b a veey very luck day!  xxxx


----------



## pinkbunny84 (Feb 10, 2009)

hi guys quick message to say started stimms today im on 150ml gonal any1 else been on thisgot scan b4 they decided my dosage had 18 follies so sed shed start me on low dose as they dont want me to over stimmulate !!! had to do inj at eri wasnt sore at all  pen type thing.. go back mon 4 scan ad sum more drugs 4 to stop body ovulting or something !! then said it could b either nxt fri if i respond v well that i get ec or the mon 8th ithink  not long hope i dont get any symptoms!! any 1 get any bad symptoms n there stimms? sprrow thats fab news bowt 4  u getting 2 put in yeah?? oh n the date i think thats a lucky sign !!! hope every1 else is well  xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Pinkbunny84- yes thats what dosage i have always been on. Dont worry they know what they r doing. Good luck xxx


----------



## pinkbunny84 (Feb 10, 2009)

hi berry   how u doing? not long untill ur nxt trx?? oh cool howd u find it?? how u keeping hun?? how ar u finding glasgow?xxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

pinkbunny- i'm doing ok. Had a not so good day today, feeling a bit down and had a little cry. My friend had her 12 week scan 2day and she txt me to let me know how she got on. I should have had mine this week too as i would have been 13 weeks today, as she is so close to what i should have been i feel like it keeps reminding me of where i should have been and it makes me upset. I'm trying my best to think forward though. I've not been to glasgow yet, my 1st appointment is on the 9th of september.... i have 3 appointments in less than 1 week.... so hopfully i can start tx in october. Also, DH and i r hoping to go away for 10 days b4 tx.... do a late deal. I found stimming ok, i alwyas think that because u know that u r stimming ur brain will play tricks on u.... my top tip is drink loads of water during stims and after EC right through the 2ww.... on my 1st tx i never relised i had 2 after EC and i got OHSS... it was not so nice. You'll be fine, dont worry. I was so scared about injecting at first and mesuring the dosage but u will get the hang of it in a few days time. I didnt get any side effects at all.... nothing... however i made my dh do everything for me just for the fun of it  If i can hep u with anything just ask or PM. Take care xxx


----------



## minihaha72 (Aug 21, 2009)

pumpkin-pie said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Not having a good day today. Woke up this morning feeling fine then had an upset stomach then got really bad right sided pain, think its the cyst on my ovary. I had this earlier this year and they thought it was that my appendix was irritated but now I think it was probably the cyst on my ovary. Had to phone in to work sick and now sitting in bed with the laptop and a hot water bottle. The sooner they get this cyst out the better! AF isnt even due for another week so i know its not that causing the pain.
> JSparrow - sorry to hear you were really unwell after EC hope you are on the mend now and getting ready for ET, when will that be? Hope you get some really good embryos and all goes well
> ...


I hope you feel better soon and the hot water bottle did the trick , thanks again for your offer of motivation with helping me out in getting the weight off xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Berry, I'm sorry you are having a sad day. I hope you feel much better tomorrow. You are a brave woman and you can get through this and go on to success!     

Oooo, I'm getting a bit nervous now. [knees knocking] I'm not looking forward to no food tomorrow AM! Boo hoo!


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

marta- thanks hun. Good luck for 2morrow   you'll b fine!!! xxxx


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Just a quick note to wish marta all the luck in the world for EC today...  

I will be back on later x


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Thank you Berry and Sparrow, you are very kind.

I hope this is a better day for both of you and you are both feeling better physically and mentally. Finally getting a bit of sunshine too.   

I'm just back from the hossy after arriving very late due to a communication breakdown. I was whizzed into the theatre and it was a bit claustrophobic and yuck and then next thing I was waking up, feeling very sleepy.

We got 10 eggs and have to wait until tomorrow to see if they fertilise, but taking it easy today because I'm at work tomorrow.
I got a few disapproving faces when I said I was going to work, but it's not a coal mine, there will be lots of sitting drinking tea, so should be cool
TX is tomorrow.

Sparrow I will be thinking of you on Saturday.       It is an anti-climax after all the fussing around of EC, you are in and out of theatre in about 10 minutes or something. Much easier and less stressful than EC. Somebody somewhere said brazil nuts were good for improving implantation, must buy some.


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hi everyone, still not great.  Was really sore overnight and then threw up early this morning (TMI sorry!)  When DH went to work this morning was feeling very sorry for myself so phoned my mum and mum and dad hopped in the car and have been with me today.  Quite sad that I'm 32 but when you feel ill you just want your mum there!  Anyway feeling a wee bit better, still a bit sore and not really able to eat.  Had to phone and cancel the counsellor appointment today.

Martakeithy - thats great news about the eggs, hope they do well overnight.  Take it easy at work tomorrow and keep drinking water!

Pinkbunny - Good news about starting treatment hope it all goes well and not too many side effects

JSparrow - will be thinking of you tomorrow  

Minihaha - thanks for the message, hope all is well with you too.

Berry - Big   to you, it must be so hard with your friend and wanting to be pleased for her but at the same time thinking that should be me.  I always get a bit upset when people at work announce they are pregnant but when my best friend at work announced she was I was so upset, really pleased for her but just so upset.  I managed to hide it (I think).  And now shes had her baby its much easier, not sure why, only told her about my problems last week and she was so supportive and it was good to talk.  Not long till your first appointment at Glasgow now.


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Pinkbuny - that is great you are starting stimms..  Fingers crossed it goes well for you..

Marta - that is great news about your 10 eggs!  When are you getting ET?  Monday?

Berry - sorry you are having a down day..  

Pumpkin - sorry you are not feeling well...  

I am ok - in tomorrow at 10.30 for ET.  They told me to take a night dress which I was a bit surprised at - I thought it was just like a scan and the dummy transfer...?  Anyway, I am hoping it is all well tomorrow..  

xx


----------



## pinkbunny84 (Feb 10, 2009)

hi sparrow thanks good luck for et tmrw  !!!
pupkin thanks yeah i know what you mean thers 5 of my friends preg at moment  !!how u feeling now? still ill?
berry thank u oh didu get bruising were u injected i have 2 now so guesing ill have loads by time im finished having to propa pinch the skin !!! oh 3 in a wk   thats good ull defobeing doing it in oct then  not long 
no side effects so far  
marta thats great news on 10 eggs  !!!
xxxxxxx


----------



## Mol (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi All

Marta well done you  

Pink and Berry hope you are feeling better  

Sparrow lots of luck, although I know you won't need it  

Well I felt so rotten yesterday, eating everything in my path I was, I decided to go bed at 8pm, with a kit-kat chunky of course  

Got up felt better today and decided to test.  I cannot believe it I got a  . Everything will now be x until Tuesday for my OFT.

Let me know how you all are. 

Mol x


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi girls  
I've been a 'lurker' for a while!!  Just about to start my third ICSI attempt so thought it was time to say Hi!!
I've been reading all your posts for some time now so feel I know you... 
A little bit about me....  ttc for a couple of years, went thro all the tests found out dh has low count due to damage from an operation when he was a little boy.  Due to an unrelated health problem which meant I couldn't be off medication for a long time, we decided ivf was our best option and icsi as count was low.
Found out at first attempt that I was a poor responder, only got one emby transferred, second attempt I had the stimms drugs upped, didn't make too much of a difference only made me feel rubbish!
Found out then that I had a low AMH (1.5) so changing drugs for attempt number 3!
Really hoping that we're going to be third time lucky!
After 2 failed attempts at ERI we were going to go to GCRM but had a consultation with Dr Tay who was so brilliant, so different from Dr Thong, really positive and encouraging we decided to give ERI another go.  He made us aware that it was only the ec that was the tricky part, he said that because the eggs I had did fertilise, I had as good a chance as anyone of getting a BFP.  
So now I have my little purple bag, sitting in the corner waiting to get going in a few weeks time!
    all the way for me now, bring it on!!!!
Nel x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Mol - congratulations!!!! thats great news!!!!   

Nelly Mac- welcome! I am no longer at ERI but i feel like this thread is my home and all the girls r my yummy mummies!!!  Everyone is great on this thread, fantastic support. I am now at GCRM. Did u ever go for a consultation here?  I've had 3 tx at ERI last 1 resulted in a missed miscarrage, so i'm just getting over that now and ready for my nxt tx in October..... i hope!  Good luck! xxxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I'm just popping in (at work) to say that the ERI phoned DP and said 8 of the eggs had fertilised. The nurse said they are doing well and there might be some to freeze.
We are back in at 11AM.
They said to come in just before the time because there was no major preparation required.

Sparrow, are you PUPO now!?!?!?


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

matra- thats great news!!! whooohooo!!!!  

Sparrow- goodluck with 2day! ur PUPO!!! whooohooo!!!


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Well ladies....  I am PUPO...!  We got positive news today in that all four eggs survived and all were top quality!  Apparently that is very unusual to get a 100% hit rate from fertilised eggs so we were very pleased.  So we have four grade 1/2 embryos - two inside me and two for freezing which is a great result and more than I could have hoped for when we only got 5 eggs.  I got a scan picture too!

So it is the 2WW now, well a week and a half as OTD is 09/09/09 so a week on Wednesday...

Anyway, enough about me - Mol congratulations on your BFP!  Great news!!!

Marta - congrats on your 8 eggs...  Good luck for Monday!

Nelly - welcome and good luck for your treatment...

Hello to Berry, Pink and Pumpkin..


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Sparrow that's fantastic news!! I told you so!    it's quality, quality, quality. Never mind having 200 eggs, that's only good if you are a frog! 

So what are you doing to celebrate, having a nice snooze and a biscuit?

How is your tummy, did it take long to recover from EC?


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Well what a lot of good news going around today, its cheered me up.

Mol - naughty you for testing!! But great news, I bet thats made you feel so much better. Yeah !!!!!!!! Really pleased for you.

JSparrow - Fantastic news about your embryos, quality not quantity and you cant get much better quality than that.  Hope you are resting up and those embies are getting comfy.  How was the ET, is it fairly quick?

Martakeithy - Good news on your eggs, hope they continue to do well over the weekend.

Nel - welcome, I was a lurker for a while before I plucked up courage to join so welcome aboard.  When do you start?  Good luck.

Well a wee update on me, yesterday had been feeling better but last night pain got worse was feeling sick but not actually able to be sick. At midnight we phoned NHS 24 who gave us an appointment to go up to the out of hours clinic at the RIE at 2am.  Got seen and my obs were ok apart from a high heartrate and I had blood and ketones in my urine.  They said I was quite dehydrated so had to try and drink lots.  They tried to get hold of the gynae registrar oncall but couldnt they think they were in surgery.  So got given some painkillers and sent home and have to go to the GP on Monday or if pain gets worse to phone them back.  The painkillers are making me so sleepy this is about the longest I have stayed awake to do anything.  The pain is easing although still there.  Going to have to go now as I am going to fall asleep again! xxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Mol, how did I miss the news That is fantastic!! BFP! You must be thrilled. I'm so happy for you.                 

Sparrow, I hope you and your little ones are nice and tucked up. I was wondering if you could answer a question about the TX, just wondering how long it all took? I'm trying to make arrangements for acupuncture and stuff like that, but I'm not sure how long I will be at the ERI.

Pumpkin, you are having such a rotten time, you poor thing.      I hope this is resolved very very soon, there is no way you should be going through this for so long.

Hi Nellymac, welcome!

Thank you Berry, are we your mummies? So I actually do have two children: a lovely boy and a beautiful girl. I'm so pleased.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Marta- ur prob not old enough to be my mummy, but u sure do feel like one 2 me. Always there for me with great advice when i need it!  I only hope i do the same for you. But when u get ur BFP i will be like a proud mummy to you!  xxx


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome ladies  
Pumpkin - I start d/reg on the 18th Sept (day 23) so hopefully the lining will be thin enough to start stimms after 2 weeks.  The second time they started me on day 3 (d/reg) and was doing it for 4-5 weeks before starting stimms - it was awful!  Really felt like I was going  

Berry - we didn't get that far with GCRM, I had looked into it and was about to arrange an appointment, it just happened that we had our follow up consultation so soon after the failed tx, so I thought we should go along and see what they said anyway.  Kinda glad I did as Dr Tay was really helpful and more to the point - encouraging!!  DH asked him right out if we were wasting our time and money (we self funded both cycles) but he said he wouldn't think about treating us if there was no hope!  'It only takes one!!'  was his comment!  It made me laugh to read the post about not needing 200 eggs as we are not frogs  
As they say - quality not quanity!!  

Marta - for both my et it didn't take long at all... what time are you going in for?  

Nel x


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Grrr, I just lost my post, FF asked me to log-in again and then erased everything I had written!!  

Sorry I'll start again,

Nelly what protocol where you on last time? 
I can relate to the madness - my DR dragged as well, it was 4 weeks before I could start and the stimming took 14 days I think. DR was tough, really sicky and off  eating until my acupuncturist did something to relieve the nausea, and it cleared up the following day.

We are going in for 11am tomorrow then have to get across town, pick up DS and be at the acupuncturist by 1pm.    How long do you think they will keep us there??

Berry, you are such a sweetie.  I probably am old enough to be your mother.   
When are you back to Glasgow?


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Marta - I was on long for both... I did ask about short protocol but was told that there are generally fewer eggs collected when used so that would not be an option for me!

Both my ET's were at 11am too!  You'll have plenty time, depending of course on the awful Edinburgh traffic! !! I think we were in for about an hour tops. We arrived about 10 mins before my appointment so I was through, in my nightie and ready to go in for 11.  You don't have to wait around afterwards like you do after EC.

Are you excited?  I was so relieved to have actually gotten as far as ET seeing as I didn't have many eggs, so fingers crossed I get that far again!  Is DH coming in with you? I went in myself the first time and DH came in for the second one.  We got to see our little emby on a tv screen (second time) looked like bubbles!! Kinda weird!!

Do you enjoy acupuncture?   I've been getting it regularly since January and love it, find that it helps with everything!

Nel x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Marta- my1st appointment @ glasgow is on the 9th of september.... so that will get the ball moving. I can actually feel AF coming, so thats good... at least i know i'm on the right track. How r u feeling? xxx


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Hello everyone from the sofa!  Marta - I was in and out in 15-20 minutes.  But that might have been because it was a Saturday and we were the only ones in there.  But you sound like you will have plenty of time.

Berry - your first appointment at GCRM is my test date.  Lets hope it is a good omen for both of us.

Nelly - that is good you are getting started.  The 18th will be here before you know it.

I am resting up, did some light housework like cleaning the bathrooms and DH did the hoovering and mopping.  DH said he cleaned the bathrooms last week but going by the state of the shower and the toilet, he was not overly thorough.  I did point out that he needed to clean below the water line in the toilet pan and he thought that the water cleaned it by itself.  I think he only cleaned the seat!  Bless him.

Anyway, good luck for tomorrow Marta - hope you have some good embies and some to freeze.  x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Sparrow- ohhhh the 9th is gonna be a great day for us!  but defo for you!!!!  Dont be doing too much, take it easy! make sure u milk it!!!! i know i always do!   xxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Just a wee update from me, after my last post yesterday I started feeling really unwell, nausea, bad pain coming up my left side and also down in my right side.  Was sick and the pain was really bad.  Had to phone NHS 24 who then said to come back to the out of hours clinic so had to go back to the RIE again.  Saw a very nice doctor who checked everything out, he seemed to think it could be the cyst or it could be from my IBS.  Anyway got pills for the nausea, pills for the cramping and an injection too (which was really sore!)  He told me I looked like I had been knocked out and was coming round but that that was normal with the cocodamol!  I did look such a mess, really drowsy plus hadnt washed my hair for 2 days!  Anyway got a good nights sleep last night and have been drinking more which seems to have helped.  DH has been great and fussing over how much I have drunk and tells me when I can next take my pills.  Have spent the day between sleeping in the bed and watching x-factor on the sofa!  Going to go and see my GP tomorrow.  They said if the pain got worse then I would need to see the gynae surgeon but it seems to have settled.  What a weekend!  

Anyway enough of my moans.  How are you all doing!  Cant believe JSparrow you were cleaning the bathroom!  Get those feet up lady and make the most of a relaxing weekend!! Poor DH I guess he was doing his best!  My DH has just cleaned the bathroom too, thankfully he is quite good at that although did forget to close the bathroom door and the dog nearly investigated the bleach in the loo!  

Martakeithy - When do you go in on Monday?  How are you feeling?  Will be thinking of you tomorrow.

Mol - Is it Tuesday that your official test date is?

Hi to everyone else, I am hoping that the mail tomorrow will bring good news from the insurance compnay about my op.
bye for now xxx


----------



## Polly30 (Jun 14, 2009)

hello girls
Marta and Sparrow - just wanted to pop on to say a huge well done to you both - delighted to hear things are on track. Thinking of you both and sending lots of good, sticky vibes as things progress.

Sorry I haven't been much of a poster since joining, but I do keep up with all your news and still find this thread a great source of advice and support. Hugs to all. xx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

cor, working hard here to settle the nerves. It is all going very well! Repeat, repeat.

Nel I was all alone for the first IVF because we have a little boy, who was a bit of a surprise and a bit of a miracle it seems. However, because we went abroad the first time, we had no support around us, family or friends, so DP had to go to the park whilst I had TX. It was a bit of an anti-climax, so quick and uneventful after all the build-up.
This time we have farmed out DS and DP is coming with me to see what happens. He is such a sweetie. When I woke up from EC he was stroking my hair and then ran off to get me a drink of water and a straw. It must have been odd for him to stand there whilst I was conked-out.

The acupuncture does seem to work really well, to my amazement. I do admit to not looking forward to the sessions, because of the ouch factor, but it is worth it afterwards. I was thinking today that I might go back when I am pg (PMA) to see if the pins can cure morning sickness. 

Berry not long, can't wait to hear how it all goes. Come on AF! Get a move on! 

Sparrow, don't worry about the water in the loo, just put your feet up and buy a toilet duck block.  After that EC you deserve a lot of pampering and preening. 

Polly it's good to hear from you. When will things start moving for you do? Thank you for the vibes!

Pumpkin I'm so glad to hear the symptoms are subsiding. Could it have been food poisoning or a bug? I hope tomorrow you feel much much better.


----------



## Mol (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Firstly thank you all for your good wishes.  Have been busy this weekend as we are off to France next Saturday for a week.  We booked it to celebrate or commiserate our impending news tomorrow. DS has been poorly too since Thursday so not had much sleep at all.  He's better today though thankfully.

Pumpkin yes otd is tomorrow so fingers crossed they get the same result as I do.  I tested again yesterday and it is still a  .  How are you today? You certainly have been through the mill lately, haven't you sweetie?  

Sparrow well done you. How are you keeping yourself sane on your 2WW?

Welcome Nelly and good luck on your cycle.

Marta hope all goes to plan today and wish you lots of luv n luck with your bumper crop  

Berry good luck to you for the 9th and the forthcoming weeks.

Hi to everyone else, hope you're doing ok.

Mol x


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Marta - good luck for this morning   
I didn't realise you had been abroad before.  I had Dr Raja twice for the et's and he really put me at ease through the whole procedure, he had me laughing in that unladylike position 
Your DP sounds like a sweetheart, I think they are amazed at just how much we put ourselves through to fullfill our dreams! It will def be worth it when we all get our BFP!!  I will def be getting acupuncture when I'm pg too (PMA like you!!!) It really helps with the blood flow too.  

Sparrow - hope you're feeling ok... I did get a bit crampy for the first few days after et, Marta's right - you should be feet up-relaxing!  

Pumpkin - hope you feel better today!  You really are going through the mill just now, sending you lots of  

Berry - wow that's not far away, you'll have to tell us how you get on.  Was on their website yesterday and they are the most successful IVF unit in Scotland now!  You'll be in good hands!

Nel x


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Mol - we must have posted very close to each other there!
Huge congrats with your BFP, you must be desperate to get the test done at the hospital so they can confirm for you!!
You'll really enjoy your trip away now!!

Nel x


----------



## Mol (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanx Nel.

Yes just want that blood test now.  It's the only needle am looking forward to seeing.  I am very much looking forward to having some sun on our backs after all this rain, but until tomorrow I can't focus on packing yet.

Is this a fresh ivf or fet for you Nel?

Mol x


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey Mol - yes it is a fresh cycle... I didn't get enough eggs to have any frosties unfortunately  
Gonna be drinking lost of milk this time round - I'll try anything to help grow lots of follies!  
Any suggestions gladly received!!

Nel x


----------



## Mol (Aug 8, 2005)

I didn't realise milk was beneficial.  I do have milk every morning on my Special K though   perhaps it helped without even knowing.

Nel I can honestly say I didn't do anything special either time except the usual stuff.  Off processed food, caffeine, booze.  I do exercise though and run 3 times a week.  So sorry no gimmicks.  Did I read before that you go for acupuncture too?  I've never tried it.  Do you know if it's good for hypertension.  I am on meds for bp, have been for 10 years.  It is a worry when I'm pregnant, and would consider it if I new it can help.

I was text book for my ivf and fet cycles all ran to schedule although DH says I was totally barking with the daily injections.  

Mol x


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey Mol

I'm trying all thoses things too, caffine free tetley!!
Acupuncture is great! It helps with everything, so I'm sure it could help you.  It's a bit daunting at first thinking of needles sticking in you but you rarely feel a thing, I just wish I had tried it years ago!  It's not cheap but I get it around every 2-3 weeks just now to help deal with an unrelated medical problem, and I get a few more treatments around tx.  I always feel invigorated after a treatment and always sleep so well that night too!  If you look up the British Acupuncture Council's website you can find a practicioner near to you.  Hopefully you'll like it as much as i do!!

Nel x


----------



## Mol (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanx Nel will look into it.

Am off to do a mountain of ironing to ease my mental torture  

Will check in later.

Mol x


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,
well we're back. Me, Toto and Papa! Currently eating veggie curry. 
It was quite quick, we arrived at just before 11am and then left at just before 12. I was wearing the most vile, grubby nightshirt ever, which had looked OK under, slightly dim, light but appalling under hospital strip lights. Oh and the green crocs, lovlee! DP looked very fetching in his scrubs, think he would make a lovely nurse. We waited around 15 minutes to be seen, whilst I was sitting on the chair with my feet tap-dancing because my bladder was so full.
The nurse and doctor were lovely and tried not to press down on my tummy too much, but I just wanted to knock them out of the way and run to the ladies.
They have put back two 8 cell embies: P&T.  
Of the other 8 embies, one had given up the ghost, two were was very small, 2 cell I think and there was a 4 cell and a 5 cell and another 8 cell (the same as Toto and Papa).
The embryologist came in and said he wouldn't freeze any embryos under 6 cells and that we only had one 8 cell (Foo-foo) which was worth freezing, but that he didn't recommend freezing just 1.
So we felt a bit sad for the other little ones, but he said that if they had achieved 6 cell by the end of the day he would freeze them, but didn't think it would happen. 
So the nurse phoned me at 3pm and told me the 4 and 5 cell had made it to 6 cells and were being frozen with their big sister. I'm so happy for Barry and Fluffy.
Was so worried last night and up at 5am for breakfast and feel completely drained now, so we are chilling out at home.
OTD is September 11th - isn't that awful!


----------



## Mol (Aug 8, 2005)

Well done Marta.  Now relax and put your feet up you've done the hard bit.  You didn't need a bucket afterwards then?  

Great news though now you have 3 to freeze  

Sept 11 will be a good day for you am sure of it.        

Take care Mol x


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Martakeithy - you do make me laugh   I love all your names for your embies!!  Glad that two are on board and hope they are making themselves comfy.  Hope you are putting your feet up now after going from ET to acupuncture.

I am feeling a bit better today although havent been able to eat much.  Saw the GP today who said to continue with the pills.  To top it all off AF has started as well! Joy!!!  Anyway he thinks things have settled down he seems to think it may have been an exacerbation of my IBS rather than the cyst.  Difficult to tell as the pain moved from one side to the other.  Anyway thankfully pain has gone, just need to get my energy back.  Hope to be well enough to get back to work on Wednesday.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Marta - I'm so pleased for you!!   
Now do as your told and relax - let little Toto and Papa settle in!!!

Pumpkin - so glad you are feeling better 

Nel x


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Thank you everyone!!  

Mol funnily I was just about to jump off the table thingy after the transfer when the nurse told me to wait a minute while she put the little step in place. She said, 'you would land in a bucket if you jumped off now'.    What was a bucket doing there!!
So perhaps they really do expect you to pee in the bucket.  
When do you go back in for your blood test?

Nel I wish I could just relax, but the progesterone has me feeling completely wired. It's such a contrast after the ' tired old-lady' hormones I have been taking up until EC. It's weird!
We have decaff Typhoo or Tetley as well and I take so many pills I rattle.  

Pumpkin I'm so glad to hear your tum is on the mend. I'm glad it wasn't the cysts. What do you think caused the IBS flare-up? 

Hi to everyone, including all you lovely lurking ladies out there, big hugs!


----------



## Mol (Aug 8, 2005)

Well  ladies OTD today and the hospital got a   too we are delighted and go for a scan 3 weeks today to find out it its 1 or 2.  We are thrilled to bits.  

Hope you are all well.  Will check in later with you all. Btw count was 317 but not sure what that means


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi Girls

Congrats Mol.......oh 317 is quite a high reading.....maybe 2 little bubbs snuggling away.

Hope everyone else are good

C x


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Mol - So pleased for you     that is fantastic news, nice to have it confirmed.  Hope the 3 weeks fly by till you can see your baby or babies !! on the scan.

Martakeithy and JSparrow - hope you ladies are taking it easy and your little embies are making themselves at home.

I am feeling much better today and have managed to eat breakfast and lunch - hooray.  So back to work tomorrow all being well. 

............. Just come off the phone from the Dr Thong who is only now looking at filling in my form for the insurance even although I handed it exactly a week ago. AHHHHHHHHH!!!!!   Was hoping that I would hear from the insurance company tomorrow but unlikely if they havent even received the form.  He is going to fax it hopefully today.  Its so annoying because you have a real sense of urgency about things but no-one seems to share that!  Anyway I am away to think happy thoughts and I keep thinking about your BFP Mol and that cheers me up and reminds me why we ladies are putting ourselves through all this stress!!
Roll on some more BFPs !!!


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Just a quickie from me to say Congrats Mol!!   
Hope everyone else is well

Nel x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

mol -    xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Mol Yippeepepeepyipeeeee! (I can't actually read what that says)                  
Fantastic news. How are you feeling? I hope they didn't offer you or your babies any buckets, whilst you were there. 

Pumpkin that's great that you are feeling better, and eating too. Well done! No vindaloos now!
Yawn at Dr Thong taking too long. He is quite busy, but you haven't got all day have you! Hopefully, things will start to move faster for you now.

Berry hi sweetie.

Cazzaw hi there. How are you and acrobatic baby?

I'm feeling very hungry today, not sure if that is a progesterone thing and still sleeping off the effects of EC and the following stress. ZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Mol (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Girlie's

Thanks so much for all your good wishes.  They are really appreciated and I cant wait to reciprocate  

I am fine and feel great actually, although (.)(.) are aching.   It is a thought though that it could be 2  

I can now start to think about our holiday on Saturday.

Will check in tomorrow to see how you all are.

Mol x   to all my lovelies


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Hello ladies - sorry I have not been on for a while - I am finding this 2WW a bit hard...

Marta - great news on your ET! and your frosties - well done!  Fingers crossed for you for the 11th..  You are two days behind me..  Do you think it is quite soon to test - 12 days past ET?  I will need to test the night before as DH is away on a business trip on the 9th...  Will that be too soon do you or anyone else think?

Mol - congrats on your BFP!  Great news!

Pumpkin - Dr Thong is never as quick as you think he will be.. To get me on the list took a few weeks when I assumed it would happen that day!

Hello to everyone else...  Berry, Cazzaw, Nelly, Polly  

I am feeling ok - just wish I knew what was going on inside my tummy!  It is so frustrating not knowing and having the weight of everyone's expectation on my shoulders.  The odd cramp and feeling tired is the main way I am feeling just now.  Only 4 days past ET but 7 days past EC.  It is sooooo  nervewracking!

I have an afternoon of pampering to look forward to as my lovely best friend is treating me to a spa afternoon at Norton House Hotel.  So that should relax me.. !


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Mol where are you off to on Saturday? Oh and thank you for your babydust, I hope it works for me. 

Sparrow, that sounds lovely, the pampering. I have noticed that people who had EC at the same time as me have later dates. I vaguely remember that some clinics view the EC day as day one and some view the TX as day one or something. I think the ERI must date from when the actual fertilisation takes place. Perhaps it is early, so if there is no BFP at least we can wait a bit longer and test again on day 14 or something. Of course there will be BFPs all round though.        

I've been reading that Black Haw is a herb commonly used to prevent miscarriage, so I'm off out to buy some, just in case. Need all the help we can get (I mean me, Papa and Toto).
Definitely feel a lot more energetic today, after yesterday's sleepathon. I'm glad I didn't have work yesterday, I would have been hopeless.


----------



## Mol (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi there

Thought I'd pop in.

Last/first time with ivf I tested about 2 or 3 days before OTD and it was negative and I was actually pregnant.  Then with FET I tested on day 11 and got faint positive stronger the nxt day with 2nd test.  I read (prob on some american site) that hcg only starts to secrete 8 days after transfer and may not be strong enough to be detected by a HPT.

Marta, we are off to Fitou, South of France, nr Perpignan.  Am looking forward to it now.  Main concern is DS on the flight, he hates wearing the seatbelt and always kicks off.

Sparrow hope you enjoy your afternoon of pampering sounds lovely.

Yes no-one said it would be easy but the 2WW is without a doubt the hardest part.

Will check on you both later  

Mol x


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hello

Back from work, feeling much better today, just the usual AF pains.  Looking forward to having the op as wont have AF for 3 months after it due to the drugs then will go straight onto the IVF - then all being well no more AF for ages and ages   
Not much else to report other than than DH friend has just had another baby.........  it will be our turn next year.

Anyway hope everyone is well, enjoy your holiday Mol, hope the weather is good and the flight isnt too bad!  JSparrow and Martakeithy, thinking of you both the 2ww sounds terrible and am sure it drags so slowly but you'll get there.   to you both. Enjoy the Norton House spa, I had my wedding reception there many years ago but that was in the days before the spa and havent been back but my friend went recently and said it was lovely.
Anyway off to enjoy my cup of tea (Earl Grey - decaff naturally!!)


----------



## minihaha72 (Aug 21, 2009)

Mol said:


> Well ladies OTD today and the hospital got a  too we are delighted and go for a scan 3 weeks today to find out it its 1 or 2. We are thrilled to bits.
> 
> Hope you are all well. Will check in later with you all. Btw count was 317 but not sure what that means


Congratulations on your BFP Mol, thats fantastic news, i wish you all the very best for the coming months and hope you have a fantastic pregnancy...i have only newly joined this forum..i hope you dont mind me gatecrashing on your thread xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mol (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Mini

You're so kind - thank you.  

Not heard from you for a while, how are you?

Mol x


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Ooo that sounds nice Mol, particularly on a day like today. I actually quite like a walk in the rain, but light rain, not this kind of rain. 

Hi Mini course you are welcome. Tell us anything! 

Pumpkin it's all happening isn't it! You sound much better than before. Next year will be your year.   

Not much to report here. I'm still having twinges in my ovaries, but not surprising given what they have been through, but that's it. Still a bit sleepy, but we are going out loads at the moment, so not having time to dwell on it. Que Sera, really. I think my PMA has been replaced with a laid-back, sleepy attitude.


----------



## Mol (Aug 8, 2005)

Don't be over-doing it Marta.  What day are you on now?  

I am getting twinges all the time.  My first pregnancy I was none the wiser the first few weeks, but this time I have all sorts going on which is worrying me a little.

I am keeping myself busy though, trying on stuff and packing it.  Met a friend in Stockbridge this moring for coffee and so wanted to tell her but I couldn't it's just too early.

Mol x


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hello Ladies

Well I finally have some good news    insurance company phoned and they are happy with the info the consultant sent and will cover the cost of the operation  .  Need to phone the hospital tomorrow and get them to send a referral through to Murrayfield Hospital, hopefully they will do that quite quickly.  I am really hoping that all being well I might have my operation either at the end of September or the beginning of October.  They said it was only a 2 week waiting list privately but assume on top of that will need to be seen beforehand etc.  Then all being well should be ready to start IVF treatment in January !!! 

Hope you are all well, Mol, am sure twinges are a good thing, things growing and stretching. When do you actually go away on holiday?  You'll be glad to escape this wet weather!  My dog is looking miserable, he refuses to walk in the rain!  Suits me fine although will have to chase him round the house to tire him out a bit!!


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Brilliant news Pumpkin!!  You must be so chuffed!
Hope it all goes by quickly and you're in and out of Murrayfield in a jiffy!

Jsparrow and Marta hope you're 2ww is going by quickly!

Hey to everyone else - I think autumn is defo here!  Snuggling up weather     Not a bad thing!!

Nel x


----------



## Mol (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi pumpkin

That is good news.  Will it be Dr Thong do you think at the Murrayfield?  Dr Thong operated on me at the Murrayfield, with a Dr Campbell too who was equally lovely, that was before we started ivf for DS back in 2005.  They were both great.  You will be seen in no time and on that op table before you know it.  

We go away on Saturday.  Funny my dog hates the rain too.  When I open the back door for her to nip out for a wee, if it's raining she just gives me a look to say well, you wouldn't either?  

Hi to Nel, sparrow and Marta too and anyone else reading this, hope your all ok.

Mol x


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Sorry Mol - forgot to say have a great holiday!!    

Nel x


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Not posted in quite a while, am a bit of an 'oldie' on this thread, but have been taking some time out.  Kind of in the middle of a natural FET, waiting for hormone surge and should have ET next week, so will be on here a bit more over the next few weeks!

Have been popping in to keep up with things, but so many newbies, so will take me a while to get to know you all again!  

Mol - congratulations on your news, thats fab       . thats quite a high hcg so could be 2 bubs snuggling in, or 1 that implanted really early.  Make sure you take good care of yourself over the next 3 weeks.   enjoy your hols - not jealous at all with this weather!

Marta & JSparrow - congrats to being PUPO!  But step away from the pee sticks    , I know its really tempting to try to make the 2ww shorter, but believe me, I've seen many girls go through this thread who regret using them.  Sometimes there's late implantation, so won't show on a HPT, so if test early then think its a BFN, and then get a BFP on test day.  Others get a BFP with a HPT, but get a BFN or a biochem prg on test day.  So is very much a double edged sword, is entirely up to you, but only way to know for sure is a HCG test.

Hello and big hugs to Nelly, Minihaha, berry, Pumpkin, Cassaw, Irishlady, Flash, AnneS and all the other posters   Will catch up with you all soon
Dxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi Peanuts,

I remember you posting a little while ago. How are you feeling about the FET? Are you fairly regular in your cycle?

At the moment, I have absolutely no urge to test, rather just wait until I know I would have a result one way or the other. Plus, feeling quite mellow at the moment, and don't want to spoil the party.
The last time I did test on day 9 after TX, but it was mainly because I was having a lot of spotting which turned into a full bleed the same day. It was a BFP but perhaps the trigger shot was still in my system, or it was a chemical. 
I just looked at the calendar and saw OTD written next to the 11th and it gave me a cold shiver, so I will probably be feeling a lot more edgy this time next week, but quite laid-back right now.

Can someone help with the day I am on, I had TX on Monday, so do I start counting from then?


----------



## minihaha72 (Aug 21, 2009)

Mol said:


> Hi Mini
> 
> You're so kind - thank you.
> 
> ...


Hiya, i'm very well thanks Mol, just concentrating on nothing other than healthy eating , exercise and lifestyle changes for now. So far so good, only problem is i am so damn hungry all the time  but hey ho it will all be worth it if treatment gets going early next year. Had a bit of a wobble at the beginnng of the week as i got so disgusted with myself that i had put on so much weight after doing so well last year, but i just keep telling myself that to dwell is not positive thinking !! Been swimming and walking every day and will start something more strenous next week and get the fat burn kicked off hopefully.

Have a wonderful holiday , relax and enjoy yourself xxxxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Mini that sounds like really good progress. You do have to get your head sorted before you can lose weight I think and beating yourself up is a nightmare. I have never tried positive thinking to lose weight, but I can see how well it would work. 
Do you replace the horrid self-loathing messages with positive glowing messages?
You will be ready in no time at this rate.


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hello All

Mol - No its not Dr Thong who will operate, its a Doctor Martin who is a surgeon at the RIE and at Murrayfield so it would be the same person doing the op wherever I had it done.  Just feel really relieved that we can get going soon, now I just want to get the date so I can prepare myself and also try to let work know when I will be off although wont know how much time off I will need until I get the op as it depends if they can do it key hole or will have to do it open.  Funny your dog is the same about the rain.  Sometimes I have to literally drag my dog out into the garden as I know he is bursting but he hates the rain!  Hes a big dog so its not easy!!

Minihaha - Not easy to do exercise outdoors with weather like this!  Roll on the lovely autumnal days with clear crisp weather and crunchy leaves as you walk - instead of this constant rain!!  Keep up the good work and give your self little goals, you'll get there.

Peanuts - Hi, thats good that ET will be soon.  You've been through a lot really hope that this is your time and everything goes well.  Look forward to hearing how you get on.

Martakeithy and JSparrow - Hope you are both surviving the 2ww and trying to keep your mind off things, although that must be nearly impossible.


Hi to everyone else, need to go now as feeling tired, at least its Friday tomorrow.


----------



## Mol (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi All

Marta I would/did count day after as day 1.

Pumpkin you won't wait long.  Fingers crossed key hole as recovery will be quicker.  As for dog she is sitting with her legs x and still won't go out  

Mini well done you.  I had put on quite a bit after DS was born and it took along time and effort.  But once it started to come off it was really encouraging to make me lose more.  I eventually took up running on the treadmill at the gym.  Started off doing 10 mins one july and by that xmas I had done 10 km. I never believed in myself before that really.  So if I can you def can  

Peanuts thank you. Good luck with ET next week.

Hello Nel, Cazzaw  & Sparrow hope your all ok

Look forward to hearing lots of good news on my return nxt Sat.

Mol x   &     to all


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Not posted in quite a while, had some time out after 1st failed attempt of IVf (ICSI) in May.  Will be posting more regularly once I return from holidays.  2nd attempt at IVF due to start at end of September when AF due.  Off to Croatia nex Sunday for 10 nights to relax and enjoy my last few days of freedom and alcohol and caffeine before setting off on this roller coaster ride again.

Lots of new people on here but I'm sure I'll get to know you all.  Good to see a few regulars still around.  Peanuts and Berry, hope you are doing OK.

Was never big at posting but like to stay in touch, the boards were a great support for me first time round.

Hoping this time I'll be less stressed, 1st attempt, I'd just started 2 new jobs and it was an incredibly stressful time especially given that one of my jobs I hated and no one knew about my IVF and I was finding it hard to act normal, now I have 2 p/t jobs that I like, both my employers have been informed of my pending IVF treatment and I've been given 3 days Special Leave in both positions for ET & EC + am allowed to build up flexi in next few weeks to enable me to take a weeks off to relax after the operation.

Speak soon


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Mol your poor dog, I hope she got out this afternoon, now it has stopped raining. 

Owen hi sweetie, welcome back. I'm still here and am PUPO OTD is September 11th (what a yucky date). Croatia sounds fantastic.
I must say I am a lot more relaxed this time (2nd IVF) partially I think because I know what to expect, so it's not so scary, plus I am not putting a lot pressure on myself. I did acupuncture this time, didn't love the sessions, but have noticed I feel quite relaxed and happy compared with last time.

Pumpkin what kind of dog do you have? It's funny I always thought dogs loved water, but it must just be particular breeds.


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hi all  

Martakeithy - he is a rhodesian ridgeback, very big and strong but very loveable and a big softy.  He likes nothing better than to curl up next to you.  Not sure how he will feel when we have a baby, I'm sure he will be a bit put out but he'll still be my hairy baby!!
Mol - Enjoy your holiday
Owenl - Hello, I remember you from my days of lurking on the board before I was brave enough to join!  Hope you have a good holiday,nice to have something to enjoy before starting am sure it will help you to relax.  Never been to Croatia but a girl at work went for her honeymoon there and had a fab time.

Hi to everyone else.  Hope you have a nice weekend.  Anyone got anything exciting planned.  I have a haircut, some shopping, going to my parents for dinner and watching x-factor!!


----------



## minihaha72 (Aug 21, 2009)

just a quick wee post from me to wish everyone a good weekend...lets hope we get some sunshine  although i think the forecast is pretty bad, but hey ho one thing we cant control is the weather.

I'm just going to reread some of the older posts to familarise myself with everybody and where they are with their journeys at the moment in the hope that i can get to know you all a bit better- bear with me, so many names to remember  

For now i will leave hugs, best wishes and good luck vibes to everyone xxxxxxxx

and thanks for all the motivation on the weight loss ladies...it is really helping and its very much appreciated xxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Sorry i have been such a rubbish FF!!!!! I have had such a busy few weeks with work and other things. We booked out holiday and we leave on the 17th of september  we r going to tenerife. I have never been there b4 so hope we enjoy it  

I have 1 little thing that is really stressing me out just now... my AF... still no show! I'm looking for a bit of advice about it if any1 oculd help me. So i had medicated m/c on the 1st of august. I passed everything (so no d&c) So when would u say my AF should b due? I actually thought it would come just as normal or maybe justa few days late. So i expected it on the 2nd or 3rd..... but nothing. Its really stressing me out cos i have a fertility assesment at GCRM on wednesday and i'm really worried that if i have had no AF then my results will come bk wrong!?! I know i'm prob totally worrying about nothing! I did phone GCRM 2 ask them about if i had AF at the time of fertility tests and i was not 2 worry about it. It has been over 1 month since the MC so surly all of the preg hormones will b out of my system... i hope. I know that AF can b late after a mc.. but i really just wannt it 2 come so that i know everything is bk 2 normal and i can think about starting tx again. 

Any help would b great.

Thanks

Berry xxxxx


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Berry - I was lucky enough to get pregnant naturally back in 2001 but it ended in miscarriage.  My AF was about 2 weeks late and then quite heavy but after that it returned to normal.  Try not to worry about it, I'm sure it will turn up soon.  Looks like we will be going through treatment approx the same time again then.  Hope Glasgow goes well for you.

Martakeithy - congrats on PUPO.  How are you finding things?  Sending you loads of  .  Hope you are surviving the 2ww.

PumpkinPie - just been reading over the posts from previous week and so sorry to hear about your need for operation.  Hope it goes well for you!  I had to laugh at your dog, my dog isn't keen on going out in the rain either and yet she can happily roll around in mucky puddles and jump in swamps when she is out!  No fear of water then.

Catch up with all of you soon, once I've had time to read through the boards from the last few weeks to see what stages you are all at.


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Hello everyone..  

Welcome back to Owen and Peanuts - I read your posts when I was lurking so hopefully this time will be your lucky time.   to both of you.

Berry - stop panicking!  Your AF will turn up and GCRM will deal with it when you go and see them.  In the meantime, look forward to your holiday - fab that you are getting away to the sunshine.  DH and I were just talking about going away for the first couple of weeks of October - we need a good break in the sun and have not had our 2 week holiday yet...

Mini - well done on the weight loss so far!  

Pumpkin - x factor for me tonight too!  Loves it!

Marta - hope the 2WW is not dragging too badly for you.  Any signs/symptoms for you?  I have none and do not feel pregnant at all.  In fact, I am getting quite spotty which is always a surefire sign that AF is on her way so feel a bit downheartened today...    Wednesday is looming.... 

Hello to everyone else..


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi Girls,

JSparrow dont give up on the PMA just yet coz of spots appearing.........During my 2ww i looked like i was going back through my teenage years....sending lots and lots of      

Berry here ya go with your worrying   dont worry anymore or your worrying will muck up your AF too..... good luck with your consultation nxt week and have a fabby time relaxing on hols.

Sorry my brain is full of mush and cannot retain info so cant remember where everyone else is at.......keep up the PMA and I do read everyday and follow everyones various stages....

I have only ever felt at "home" on this thread.

C x


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Helloooooooo?  Is there anybody there  Quiet thread!

Only 2 more sleeps until OTD...  am very nervous..... 

Hope everyone else is ok...


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

jsparrow- i'm here!!!  i always am! How r u feeling? I hope u have kept well away from those pee sticks!!!!! 

Well i am STILL waiting for AF.. she is very late, but i think that is normal after a mc... however, i just want her 2 get a move on. I did just do a pg test ..... even though i  knew i was not... but i did have a very little bit of hope... but it was a BFN  ohhh well..... 
xxxx


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Hello Berry!  I was starting to think I was all by myself (cue song from Bridget Jones...!)

I have done no pee sticks!  As the RIE are testing me quite early anyway, then there does not seem to be much point and to be honest I am too scared..!  No symptoms but some strange (TMI) clumpy discharge this morning which was probably the crimone coming back out...

I hope your AF turns up soon - when we want her, she stays away, it is sods law.  You have your app at GCRM on Weds too?  Are you nervous or quite happy to be moving on?

x


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hello  

Its been a quiet weekend hasnt it!  Hope everyone is ok.  JSparrow not long to go now, what time do you go for the blood test, is it first thing in the morning?  Will be looking out for your post on Wednesday.  Berry hope your AF appears soon and your appointment at Glasgow goes well. Martakeithy hope your wait is going ok and time isnt passing too slowly
Not much to report here, just awaiting the appointment date to come through to see the consultant at Murrayfield.  Feeling fine now just will be glad when I have the date and can mentally prepare.


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi Sparrow,
it must be nerve-wracking to be so close to OTD. I'm still a few days so it hasn't kicked in yet. How are you feeling about testing? I really feel for you.   Also have some of these positive vibes     (sorry it has such a sad face)

Pumpkin I think Rhodesian Ridgebacks are very handsome dogs, but I can see why they wouldn't be keen on water, coming from a baking hot country in Africa.  

Berry, where is AF. Typical comes along when you don't want her and then stays away when you do.  

Cazzaw, I hope you are feeling well and not too tired.

My news is that I have had a bit of a down morning, not sure why. Probably the cause is lack of anything much happening, no news from Papa and Toto! It was my birthday today and I was 106, so another depressing fact not helping my general mood. Still we had a nice day in Dunkeld and a walk in the Hermitage and it was sunny. Yay!
I was slightly cheered by an actual symptom - when I went to the loo this afternoon there was a slightly pink discharge so at least it could be a sign of something?? Then when we were walking I had some cramping, again, I am taking it as a positive thing. Can't imagine it would be AF. I never have spotting before AF and if I cramp before AF I generally, have a fuzzy head and feel like a zombie - which I don't.
Mind you, loads of people have no symptoms during the 2WW and still get a BFP.


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday Dear Martakeithy
Happy Birthday to you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

    

Wow 106, you dont look a day over 90!!!


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Happy birthday Marta!!  

I hope you have had a nice day..  Your OTD is coming soon too..  I wish mine was the 11th - anything to put it off..  I am dreading it as I will be alone as DH will be in Belfast..  That wait for the phone call will be unbelievable...

Pumpkin - hello..  I go to the RIE between 8 and 8.30 and should get the call around lunchtime...

Sooooo scared.....


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Sparrow, do you want us to all come with you for the blood test? 
Will they phone your mobile when you are at work? I hope your colleagues are very tolerant of women whooping, cheering and jumping up and down on their desks.  Just keep telling yourself it will be fine and you are going to have a lovely baby whenever a bad thought pops into your head.


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Oh and thank you for that rendition of Happy Birthday Pumpkin. You have such a lovely voice.


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

AHHH - just lost a huge post!!  

Hi girls, hear I go again!

Thanks for all your kind words and welcomes back to the thread, means a lot from my FF's  

Well, I'm officially PUPO - 2 embryos survived the thaw and had ET yesterday - then came home and lay on the sofa for the rest of the day!  I've had a few twinges this morning, so hoping thats them settling in, and not fighting already   .  Sorry forgot to warn you that I go a bit   when on 2ww!.

OTD is 21st Sept - our wedding anniversary, so hoping thats a good sign.  DH is away with work until the 23rd and is trying to persuade me to wait until he gets back - don't think I can, 2 weeks is long enough!

Sparrow - any news yet hun, thinking of you and keeping everything crossed      

Pumpkin - my pal has 2 ridgebacks and a wee girl - they just adore her and are very protective - even when she rides them like a horse!  I'm sure yours will be the same  .  Hoping your appt comes through soon, so you can get ready for that, and then on to the next stage of txt.  

Owen - welcome back to the thread hun, great to see a familiar face.  Good luck for your next treatment, but hoping the holiday will do the trick to relax you and get you ready for txt. So pleased that your work situation has improved so much, I remember how stressed you were about it last time.  

Berry - any sign of AF yet?  I remember being up to 2 weeks late after one of my m/c's, it can take a while for your body to get itself back to normal.  I know its hard, but try to relax and stop stressing about it, she'll show her face sooner or later.   They'll be able to reassure you at your appt with GCRM.  Will be interested to here how you get on.

Marta - happy belated birthday to you!  .  109 eh , are you going for the record of worlds oldest mum!    Glad you had a good day out at the Hermitage - have the trees started to turn colour yet?  Hoping I can get up there soon with the dog and DH for a relaxing walk.    Cramping and spotting could be late implantation, hoping thats the case for you hun, keeping everything crossed      

Hello to anyone I've missed  

Off to walk the dog in the rain.  Was hoping there'd be a break in the weather to get out with him, but no such luck!  He's fine in the rain - its just me that hates it! 

Take care
Dxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi girls... just a quick post from me.

Marta - i hope u had a great birthday!  But i hope u have a even better day 2morrow!!!    xxxx

Peanuts - Congrats on being PUPO!!  

Jsparrow - gd luck for tomorrow. xxxx

Hi 2 everyone else.

Still no AF for me!! I am going seriously   It is also getting my DH very down as now we know that tx will be a bit later in october and it mucks a few things up for us as we r selfemployed and its gonna b harder to arrange things... HOWEVER.... all for a good cause eh? lol 

Berry xxxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Peanuts, I didn't realise your FET was yesterday. Wow. That is so cool, congratulations and perhaps you could distract them by pointing at a dog or something and saying 'Look, a doggy!', stop them fighting. So what did you have to do in the lead-up to the FET? Is it a big relief after all the drugs of a fresh cycle?

Berry, thank you sweetie, but my blood test in on Friday, I got a bit left-behind with my slow follies.  

I'm having a depressed day, it's the second week that kills me. I think it's a bit boring and also seems so far from actually being PG. I'm not sure how long the trigger shot stays in the system, but I think it gives early pg symptoms and when it clears the symptoms all stop. That is completely made-up, but that's the way I feel. Actually listened to Zita (the most annoying voice ever) and it has calmed me down a bit, but not enjoying this week one bit. 
It's annoying, because I want to keep busy, but don't feel like small talk so arranging playdates and days out is a bit painful, my heart's not in it really. My poor hormones.

Sparrow how are you sweetie? If you are desperate you have my number if you feel like a chat. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Hello everyone...

Peanuts - congrats on being PUPO...  I have everything crossed for you...  Try and enjoy the 2WW (if you can!)

Marta - I can relate to how you are feeling....  I am so hoping that it is a BFP for you on Friday...

Berry - AF will turn up....  it is like the sun in the morning, it always rises..!

Pumpkin - hopefully your app comes through soon...

So one more sleep until OTD and I am bricking it.  I think it is all over as I found two small specks of red blood this pm and I am having quite bad AF style cramps....  I just don't think that I will be that lucky to have fallen first time.  I am off work tomorrow and DH is away so it is just me on my own...

Am really dreading it.....


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Sparrow it could be a late implantation, I think that is red blood. One more sleep, one more sleep, one more sleep! 
Take it easy!


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Marta - it would be too late for implantation..  11 days after ET?  I am so down..  never mind..

I might take you up on the offer of a phone call tomorrow..  it is hard to believe that we are nearly both at the end of our journey......


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hi everyone

JSparrow - it must be so hard for you with your DH away, sending you lots of big    .  If its just a speck or two of blood it could be anything so try (i know it must be hard) to keep positive and hang in there until the test results.  Will be thinking of you tomorrow and   that its a good result.

Martakeithy - Not long for you now either.  Have heard about the zita west cds, I have one of her books but never tried the CD.

Peanuts - well done on the ET,hope they are settling in well and getting comfy.  Hope the 2 ww goes quickly although from all I read on here it sounds as if its the longest 2 weeks ever!

Berry - Good luck with your appointment tomorrow.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Berry - wanted to wish you luck for your app today...

Well I have been for the blood test and have to call back after 12.....  AF cramps are still here, but no blood.  But I feel that she is coming.. 

6 months waiting list to try again - what a nightmare...  x


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi JSparrow - I am an old poster here but although I no longer post, I still read them all to keep with everyone's progress.
I also had spots of blood the day before testing - I was convinced that it was AF and was terrified to go to the toilet the next day when waiting forthe results in case AF had come on - it didnt come to anything and I got a BFP so it must have been late implantation bleeding!  Dont give up hope - keeping everything crossed for you!

Sorry to intrude on the thread - wishing everyone the best of luck with where they are in their journey.
Thinking of you all.

Lots of love
Hannahxx


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Thank you Hannah...  Am on constant knicker watch..  cramps still here..

But only two hours to go...  x


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

AAHHH - lost another post!    Need to get DH to look at this PC when he gets home!

Sparrow - keeping fingers and toes crossed for you hun     .  I remember when Hannah got her BFP, she was so convinced it was over, so please try to keep some hope going until your call     

Hannah - great to see you posting and offering words of support.  How you doing hun?

Hello to everyone else  

Will be back later for proper post, but better post this one now before I lose another one!

Dxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Sparrow, I'm crossing everything! Stay strong, not long now. You must have no nails left!


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dawn

Yeah doing great thanks - Samuel is now 4 months and has his first two teeth.  Will be thinking about you on the 2ww and got everything crossed for you.  That is so strange that testing date is your wedding anniversary - hope it is a fantastic day all round.

I remember you telling me not to give up the day before testing - it really helped me get through until the phone call - dont know if I ever said thanks properly!

Look after yourself in the 2ww.

Hannahxx


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Thanks Marta - still cramping but not as bad... this is a head mess!

off to the loo to check again.. 

still nothing... x


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Morning,

JSparrow thinking about you! not long now sending lots of      

Berry goodluck today with your consultation.

Peanuts congrats on being PUPO hope your little embies are snuggling in nicely.

Martakeithy Not long now for you either 2 sleeps..........    to you too.

Best wishes to everyone else brain mush again..........and I am heavy with the cold   

C x


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

BFN...  gutted...


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Aww ss hun     

C x


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Been choked with the cold for the last few days so been a bad FF, will read thro everything and post properly later but just had to say
Jsparrow - I'm soooooo sorry to hear that  
Sending you lots of       
I've been where you are now twice, and it's not easy, I can totally sympathise with what you will be going thro.
Take some time to yourself, after all your body goes thro you need to think of you!!!
Take care and I'm here if you need to talk about anything!!

Nel xxx


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

JSparrow - I am so so sorry - sending all my love to you and DH at this time.  Thinking of you.

Love Hannahxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Oh JSparrow, I am so so sorry.  I dont know what to say but just want to send you    and I hope your DH gets home soon so you have someone with you.  Take care xxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Jsparrow-    i'm so sorry hunny! I'm thinking of you and ur dh. Take care. xxx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello,

just checking up on Peanuts .. Dawn I am wishing you all the stickiest lucky vibes for your wee frosties and willing it to work out for your anniversary! Sending much love and hugs x x x

Sorry to barge into this thread _ wishing you girls all the luck in the world with your treatment lots of luck to you all     

JSparrow - I am so sorry to hear about your BFN. Take time to grieve over what you have both been through, but remember that you WILL get there in the end . Look after yourself during this time huge big hugs    

Mimou x x


----------



## minihaha72 (Aug 21, 2009)

JSparrow, just wanted to say i am sorry to hear your news and am thinking of you  .  I hope that the next few months are kind to you and DH as you work through this hard time, so sorry xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Sparrow, I'm so sorry to hear about the BFN. It is so hard to go through this, but you will. Take time to grieve, it is more difficult when you haven't told other people and you can't tell them how much it hurts. It's as if your embryos didn't exist sometimes, but we all know what you have been through and how important this is to you.    

On the plus side you do have your other two good quality embryos sitting there waiting and the promise of another cycle, so lots to look forward to. You did everything you could, but there is always a risk with IVF. My first cycle seemed to go well and then just failed, there isn't always an obvious cause. Lets hope we can both be successful second time.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to give u a little update on how yesterday went. I really think GCRM r gonna be fantastic!  had a scan and it showed everything is how it should be.... ohh you should see the scan machines they have.... very VERY fancy!! All the staff r lovely, i cant wait to meet my doctor ( will meet him on Saturday) I wanted to let u all know yesterday, but i was very upset by jsparrow news and i didn't want 2 put anymore news up as she deserves all the attention right now. I hope ur ok Jsparrow   

Also my AF arrived lastnight... so at least i'm now on the right track again... onwards and upwards  

Berry xxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Jsparrow I am so sorry to hear of your news. Life can be so unfair, sending you big   

Sorry haven't been posting much but I have been needing time out recently, but still think of you all often.

xxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,
it isn't looking great for me at the moment. I woke up this morning with AF cramps and red spotting, which is exactly what happened last time I had IVF. I took some valerian and drank chamomile, but I have been white and shaking all morning and finally relented and took a CB digital test - BFN. 
DP is cross with me at taking a HPT and said I can't be sure until I have a blood test, so I haven't completely written this off yet, I hope the HPT is wrong, but will know for sure tomorrow.
I don't feel too bad mentally at the moment, but we'll see how I feel when I get my result tomorrow. Oh well!
Sparrow how are you? I hope you are OK, you did have some good eggs there. If my neg is confirmed tomorrow, perhaps we can be buddies for FET?


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

I can't believe it, I've lost another post - 3 days in a row now - not a happy bunny!  

Sparrow - so sorry to hear your news hun, sending you both a massive  .  Hope DH gets home soon to look after you, take care of each other and make sure you take time to grieve your loss   

Marta - oh hun, sorry your pee stick has come up with a BFN, but still keeping fingers and toes crossed for your test tomorrow.  I've seen this before where a pee stick says no, but the blood test says yes, so try to hold on to some hope     

Mimou, Cazz, Ebony - thanks for your hugs and wishes, means a lot from some of my old FF's (meaning that I've known you for a while, not that your old!  )  Being on hols this week has meant I've been nice and relaxed, so hoping that'll have helped things - will see  

Irishlady - how you feeling today hun?    Hope you've been doing exciting things with your time out..or maybe just lots of relaxing  .  I'm sure its doing you the world of good  

Hello and big hugs to mimihaha, Nelly, Pumpkin and anyone else I've forgotton  

Best get out and enjoy the sunshine and take the dog out, he's sitting with his legs crossed!

Dxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hi Everyone 

JSparrow - sending you lots of    just take some time to deal with things and when you are ready we will be here for you.  
Martakeithy - Will be thinking of you tomorrow as you go for your test, I just cant imagine how stressful it must be, really not looking forward to that bit when i start treatment.  Really hoping that everything works out and that HPT was just a bit too early. sending you   
Berry - Its great to hear (I know on the internet you cant really hear but you know what I mean) you sounding really upbeat and positive.  perhaps a move to a new clinic was what you needed for a fresh start and great news that AF has arrived and you can get started soon.  hope your meeting with the doctor goes well.  Keep us updated how you are getting on.
Peanuts - Hope all is well with you and you are managing to chill!
Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well. Still no word from the hospital yet but hoping I will get an appointment through in the next few days.  Will keep you posted. xx


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Ladies - thank you all so much for your kind words and support..  I cannot tell you how much it means to know I am not alone and that you all know (unfortunately) how this feels...

But I am so worried about Marta now - I really hope that you will be the success story from our wee buddy journey.  It is still early - so don't lose hope until you have the blood test results..  I am keeping everything crossed for you...

I am feeling just very flat and could not be bothered at work today.  DH is home tonight so looking forward to a weekend of wine and bad food with him.  I am in two minds about what to do next - a FET or a fresh.  I am on the list for January so have to call with my December period, but I wonder if I should do a FET next month?  I have my two frosties and I really would appreciate your opinions.

Berry - I am so glad to hear that your app went well at GCRM and also that your AF turned up!  I just want mine to show now.  When do you think you will start?

Pumpkin - hope your letter comes soon...

Peanuts - hope you managed to avoid a little accident!

Irish - hope you are ok..    nice to hear from you

Mini, Mimou, Ebony, Nelly & Cazzaw - thanks for your messages x


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi Sparrow,
thank you for worrying, it is such a hard thing to go through isn't it! I'm probably like you and have a nice life in general, not too much to complain about, but it is just so unfair this infertility thing. We have been through so much, all of us. Feeling sorry for myself. 

I completely understand about not being bothered, it is so hard to be enthusiastic about things when your hormones are all over the place and your spirit is on the floor. It will get better though, it did for me the last time, after a while.
Definitely take time out and eat chocolate and everything you weren't allowed during your cycle, coffee, wine, tofu (not sure about that last one). 

This is it for us in terms of fresh cycles, we can't afford any more, but we do have five frosties: 2 in Hungary and 3 at ERI. I know the ERI does a medicated FET, so you are taking some form of hormone to regulate your cycle, but nothing like what you go through for IVF. Mol knows all about it!
The clinic in Hungary does an unmedicated cycle, you just go over and have the transfer 5-7 days after ovulation.
I was told by the doctor in Hungary that I would have to skip a cycle then I could do FET, so I think it would start from the AF after next. Have you actually started AF yet?
I'm not sure what to say about doing a fresh cycle or FET, the FET would certainly be a lot less stressful physically. How long would you have to wait for FET, perhaps if they would do it sooner you could fit it in between now and the next IVF cycle?

I'm actually bleeding more now and I'm fairly sure it is all over, but can't be 100% until I hear back from the ERI tomorrow. I will definitely have a good weep when I get the news I am expecting.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Marta -   i'm sorry. I really hope that ur news changes tomorrow   (i have added a little part for u onto jsparrows personal)

Jsparrow- i'm hoping to start my next tx with October AF.... but i'm not 100% on that, i will prob find out on  sat when it will be. I hope ur doing ok. My top tip is not to wait for ur follow up appointmet to ask to be put on the FET list, cos  then u will lose a month... also if u plan to do a fresh cycle if a FET fails ask to be added to that list too... and if the FET works u can get taken straight off it and if not then u wont b waiting so long in between... thats what i did and in under 1 year i have had 3 cycles.... the nxt 1 will b my 4th.  Phone tomorrow and ask if u can be added to the FET list... i think its about 3/4 months waiting list....  (Marta, i hope ur result changes tomorrow, but if not.... use this tip too) Cos ERI will not mention anything like that to you, they will just let u keep waiting..... 


Pumpkin - thanks. I will keep u all updated... i'm not going anywhere.. unless i get chucked out!!!   lol xxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

JSparrow - I'm afraid I cant really advise about fresh vs frozen as I dont really know.  If you are going for Jan we might be cycle buddies.  It does certainly sound as if FET are a lot more straightforward than the full thing, theres not quite so many stages to go through as you dont have to do all the stimming and egg collection.  Berrys advice sounds good to get your name down first and then take some time out to think and discuss with DH what you think is best to do next.

Martakeithy - Really hoping that you get some good news tomorrow.  This whole IVF thing is so stressful, I'm feeling stressed and sad and I'm not even going through it myself, I just feel for you ladies who are going through it all.  Keep hanging in there   

Berry - no one is going to chuck you out!!  You are full of good sensible advice which is very much appreciated.


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Berry thank you for that advice sweetie. I'm not sure where I will go first: Hungary or ERI, but it looks like possibly being Hungary because they can start as soon as you are physically ready. I hope the weather's OK. Of course you aren't going to be chucked out, I want to know 

Pumpkin, it is quite a tough process, but I know you are up to the challenge and we are all here to support you through the whole thing. 

Well off to the ERI tomorow, I will ask about FET while I am there, just to feel them out.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Marta- yeah, its good to mention it to them just so ur always a step ahead.... it makes me feel better. I really hope ur test shows a bfp and then we can all just be happy for you! Yeah the GCRM also letu go when u r physically ready.... as long as u do what u want to do..... dont feel that u have 2 do something u dont want to. Take care and stay strong. Thinking about you xxxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Hopefully I'll be able to get a post done this morning without everything crashing!

Marta - keeping everything crossed for you this morning         .  We're all hoping for some good news, but its good to have a plan B in mind just in case.    ERI usually only do medicated FET's, but DrT has allowed me to do a natural one this time round, as its my fourth and I wanted to give this protocol a shot (have tried everything else!).  It might be worth having a chat with them about a natural cycle if thats what you would prefer.  Hoping that it won't have to come to that though      

Sparrow - How you doing today hun?     Hope having DH home helps with big hugs and lots of nice food and wine.   As the girls have said, I think you should call the clinic and ask to be put on the FET list, usually about 3 months long.  So you could do that while waiting for fresh cycle.  Although depending on timings, you might need to put the fresh one off for a month.  For a medicated FET, you need to d/r for 2 weeks, and then when lining is nice and thin they put you on HRT tablets which build the lining back up again, but stop you from ovulating naturally.  When the lining is nice and thick they take you in for ET, then 2ww as a fresh cycle with pessaries or Crinone gel.  How many frosties do you have?  One of the risks with FET is that the thaw rate for frosties is about 50%, but depends on what grade they were when frozen.  I've had 8 thawed with only 1 survive, and 7 thawed were they all survived, so you can got through the drugs, but ET may be cancelled, if frosties don't survive.  Sorry to be all doom and gloom, but it was something I hadn't prepared for for my first FET and wish I'd known more up front.  How about you spend the weekend with DPH and talk things through, and decide next week.  .  And yes, accident was avoided yesterday ta! ;

Berry - you sound in a really good place just now, thats great!  Hoping that you can keep this positivity up for your cycle    .  Good luck for your appt on Saturday with the Dr, hope it goes well.

Pumpkin - yes, I've been managing to chill so far this week, have been pottering around, watching day time TV, bit of shopping and spending time on here!  Its next week I'll be worrying about!  Haven't decided whether to go back to work or not yet, will see how I feel over the weekend.  Any word from the hosp yet?  Is it worth chasing them?

Hello to everyone I've missed  

Off for a walk in the sunshine, and then to visit my pal for a girlie DVD afternoon
Take care
Dxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

just popping in, it's a negative, as expected! I don't feel too bad, I think I got a lot of the sadness out of the way last week. The nurse has put my name down for FET in December - thanks for the advice Berry. We also have a consultation soon to discuss the treatment and hopefully the FET, I want to try natural if possible.

Still onwards and upwards.

Good luck tomorow Berry, it all sounds great.

Sparrow how are you? Any further thoughts about what to do next?

Peanuts thank you for the advice on FET, it is great to have this board and be able to chat to people with a bit of experience of the treatments.

Back soon, have to phone a few people. 

RIP Papa and Toto!


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

marta-   i'm so sorry hun, was really hoping it was all gonna turn out well for u. I'm glad u have  ur next step all planned out... i do think it helps  us to move on. xxxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Marta- So sorry to hear your news, was really hoping that you were going to be wrong and AF wasnt coming but I guess after trying for so long we do know our own bodies and know when its not right.  Sending you big    and just want to wish you the best for the next treatment.
JSparrow - hope you are doing ok, or the best that you can considering the circumstances.  
Peanuts - no word yet but it took Dr T a week to fill the insurance form out so am guessing it will probably take him a week to fill a referral to Murrayfield in which case he would only have done it today!  If I dont hear anything by the end of next week will start chasing them up.

Well does anyone have anything nice planned for the weekend? Its supposed to be nice and sunny again tomorrow


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Oh Marta - I am so sorry to hear it was a BFN for you as well...    I hope you are ok and are taking care of yourself..


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Marta - just want to say I'm sorry...  take care of yourself
sending you and your dh loads of      

JSparrow- thanks for the pm, this website wont let me reply just now so will try again later...

Nel x


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Marta
So sorry to read your news hun    .  Its great you've got a plan for your next steps, but try to remember to take some time out to deal with the loss from this cycle - its so easy just to brush it under the carpet.  I hope you and DP can have lots of hugs and look after each other in the next few days and weeks.  
Take care
Dxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

I know we all rely on this thread for support through our txts - I know I couldn't have got through all my txts without my FF's!

But there is also an Edinburgh Fertility Support Group called 'Artemis' that meets at Craiglockhart Sports Centre once a month.  I think its the first Monday in the month, but I'll try to find out and let you know.  I know a few of the 'oldies' on the site have used it and found it a great support.  It costs £5 to cover the room hire & tea/coffee, etc.

Its run by Karen Bray from Infertility Network - [email protected]

Just though I'd let you know.

Also, I'm not sure how many of you have used the counselling service at ERI, but I've found it useful off and on over the last 3 years.  I found that I moved on too quickly to the next txt, without properly getting my feelings out about the failures and m/c's, so bottled lots of stuff up.  I found that a couple of sessions with the counsellor really helped me to get lots of my chest to someone completely independent - family & friends are great, but sometimes they just don't know what to say about things.

Sorry for being so cheery this evening! , but thought its worth letting you know that there are lots of other form of support out there too.

Big hugs to everyone  
Take care
Dxx


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Just wanted to add my condolensces to Marta and JSSparrow, I know at the moment it probably feels like the end of the world and a difficult time to get through.  Easier said than done I know but try to remain positive.  Sending you both loads of   

Peanuts - that info on the support group sounds great.  I've always found FF a great way of support but would quite like to have people to actually talk to about things face to face now and again.  Craiglockhart wrong end of town for me but would be prepared to try and get along to meet others in the same boat.  Might give it a try when I start my treatment hopefully at beginning of October. Hope you are keeping OK and your FET goes well.

Berry - good to hear you sounding positive about Glasgow treatment.  Although at different centres we could be buddies again with me hoping to start middle October.


Hi, to everyone else, I probably won't be posting again till I get back from holiday I leave on Sunday for Croatia and return on 23rd.  Catch up with you all then.


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,
thank you so much for being so supportive, it really is lovely to have you guys there to understand. 
I was at work tonight and feel absolutely drained. I don't know if it is just me, but I don't think I have slept properly for the past week, there was always a kind of underlying stress which would wake me or stop me dropping off, everything seems so surreal now it has all finished. 
It's so strange when everything stops like this and you don't really know what to feel. I can tell you I do feel sad for my little embies. There was a beautiful sunset tonight when I drove home and I thought it was for them. 
I just feel so angry that I have to go through this and that it is so hard to think that I may never have another baby, but I can't really accept that at the moment. On reflection I think being positive has made a huge difference to the process, I'm still sad now about the failure, but the whole experience was much more pleasant and there were even moments when I really thought it could happen and was thinking about the future, which was really nice. 
Peanuts thank you for the information, I can't quite decide what to do next, but it is good to know that there are people that I could meet who would understand everthing. Do you go to that group yourself? It would be nice to go if there were others going from this thread.
It is going to be a few months before we can do anything, apart from possibly have a try the 'old-fashioned' way, you never know. 
Sparrow, I hope you are OK and coping with everything.
Owen thank you, I hope you have a great holiday. Where are you going in Croatia?
Nelly and Pumpkin thank you for your support. I hope I can offer you the same if you ever need it - I hope you don't though!
Take care.


----------



## cherry blossom (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi everyone , 

sorry to just butt in - but I read this thread on and off 

just wanted to echo what peanuts said about getting support- I started going to the Artemis support group just after my 4th failed attempt and was really at an all time low - the people i met helped me a lot and Ive made some good friends -it is good to talk face to face -  I dont go anymore as Im now pregnant but hope to contribute again next year -all going well .

just to clarify - its the 2nd monday of each month @ 7.30
Sands have very kindly allowed Artemis to use the room so no charge for room hire - i seem to remember 
we gave a small contribution towards tea/coffee and biscuits.

also I still see Janette the counsellor at the ERI and again find her wonderful .  

so sorry for those of you who have had BFN recently but I really admire all your optimism and determination to just 'get back on the horse'  - its such a hard journey 

on a positive note it appears that the ERI have had a really good success rate recently 
so good luck for all of you who have treatments planned soon 

cc xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hi everyone

Cherry - Hi, just wanted to thank you for your advice and say congratulations, you have been through a lot but glad things are looking up for you and hope the rest of your pregnancy goes well.

Sending big     to Martakeithy and JSparrow and   that you will find the strength to get through this tough time.

Will catch up with you all soon xx


----------



## Mol (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Everyone

I'm back.  I have just read through the thread and am so sorry to hear your sad news Marta and Sparrow.  I am sending you lots of  love n  to get you through this difficult time.

Mol x


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

How you all doing today?  

Well that's me starting my second week of 2ww - feels like the longest 2 weeks ever!    Supposed to be testing next Monday, so hope I can make it through the rest of the week without going too mad  .  Have completely convinced myself that it hasn't worked.  Have no symptoms at all, have sore (.)(.)'s, but thats normal for pre-A/F anyway so not holding out hope that its a symptom.  was off work last week, so just easing myself back into work this week - nightmare!  But trying to stay as relaxed as possible, but to tell you the truth I'm glad of the distraction!

Marta - how you doing hun?  I hope you've been able to get some sleep  .  Glad you are able to take something out of this cycle, being positive has really helped me through cycles in the past, and I think its the only reason I'm still trying!  I haven't been to the group yet, but might venture along depending on what happens next week.  Happy to meet up with you and some of the other girls from the thread if you think it would help - coffee, cake and ranting always helps if you ask me! 

Sparrow - how have you been doing? Hope you're coping ok, and taking care of yourselves.

Cherry - thanks for the added info on the Artemis group , much appreciated.  It was Janette that reminded me of the group when I saw her last week, must tell her her info is out of date.  So sorry to hear about your journey, but wanted to wish you the best of luck with the rest of your pregnancy, take care  

Owen - I hope you have a fab holiday and catch up with you when you get back - all nice and relaxed and ready for txt.  As I said to Marta, I'm happy to meet up for a coffee and a chat about things.  We've not had a ERI thread meet up in a while, so this might be just the time for it!

Berry - how did your appt with the Dr go on Saturday?  Hope things went well and you've got a plan of action for your next txt  

Hello and big hugs to Pumpkin, Nelly, Mol, Irishlady, Flash, AnneS, and everyone else  

Take care
Dxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi guys,

This is just a quickie to say that I don't know if the Artemis group is running at the moment. I am happy (for them) to say that all of the main members but me are now pregnant. Obviously, this is fab news for those folk - CC being one - Hi there! But having been in this position (the one "left behind") a few times over - on the first two web groups I was on, on here, at my mc group and now at Artemis - I didn't feel able to keep going (or keep the group going, sadly) - it was just too painful for me  . CC may know more than me though. Maybe one of you lot on here might want to rescue it?  

I think we will maybe have one go of donor eggs and then we're giving up and will probably join "More to Life" - and hope that I don't get left behind there too   - that would just be too much!

Love
Jan xx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,

so sorry I have not been here for such a long time, but we started to gear up for our house move and it is actually now happening!! So i will have to be away from my beloved FF for a while until Bt might gratn us a phone line  .

Quick hello to the 'oldies' - Jan, Dawn and CC - we are young at heart!!   (and I need to change my signature age soon!!  )

And a big   to all of you.

Caroline


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hi Everyone, what a lovely sunny day we are having  

Mol - How was your holiday, was the weather good?  Did you have a lovely relaxing time?

Peanuts - Hope the second week of your 2ww goes quickly.  What day is your test day?  Hope you are managing back at work and it isnt too tiring and is helping to keep your mind occupied.

JSparrow and Martakeithy - Big hugs to you both, hope you are both taking some time to recover and to work out what to do next 

Berry - How did your appointment at the weekend with the consultant go?

AnneS - Hope the move goes well and you get settled in quickly.

NellyMac, Miniha and everyone else I might have forgotten (sorry!) hello and hope you are well.

No news from me, going to give it a few more days and then chase them up, not sure who to chase up whether its the referral from the RIE (most likely) or the Murrayfield.  We will see!!


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to let u al lknow that my appointments went really well and i will be starting tx in October. They do things really differant.... i am on the short protocol but i start on day 21 of this cycle (september) on tablets called Norethidterone. They said that its drug makes folices all grow together so that once i start to stim they will all b the same size at the same time.... its very confusing..... Also i will b stimming on menopur x2 daily for a few days then down 1 once a day along with cetrotide. BUT.... and i'm not completely sure of this part as i'm sure it all happens after EC i will b on some sort of steroids & clexane.... along with extra folic acid and the crione gel. Its not all been explained to me i am sure it will be once i go pick up the drugs.... but it has something to do with trying to make my ovaries not inflamed after EC. The Dr sad that with the results we r getting and with my age i should be falling preg very easily.... but for some reason i'm not.... and he thinks its 2 do with the swelling after EC.... I'm still very confused about it all.... but he knew what he was talking about so i'm happy  The team @ GCRM r really lovely, very very positive and cant do more for you. So far so good... ask me in a few months time... lol 

So i'm away on holiday on Thursday!! WHOO HOOO!! and my AF has almost finished... so u know what tha means!!! ohhh i'm gonna sunbath until i burn 2 a crisp!!!! lol 


Take care everyone.... thinking of you all

Berry xxxxxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Peanuts, how exciting for you to be on the 2WW, are you keeping busy? It's so hard isn't it, so keep going for the last week. I agree being positive does make a huge difference, I really feel I have got back into normal life much faster this time. FF has definitely helped because last time it was all secret and hush hush, which drove me bats, plus have confided in two very lovely friends this time and they have been absolutely fantastic.
I would love to meet up and see everyone. I do work rather strange hours, but could make a Tuesday or Thursday evening or lunchtime anyday or a Saturday. Can't do Sundays Anyone else?

Berry that sounds like very sound advice about the ovaries. I did think that all the swelling from EC couldn't possibly help implantation. It's as if your body is under attack or something. I took an antibiotic and a steroid: methylprednisone for the the first IVF, only for the five days between EC and TX, so probably not a great advert, as it failed, although I did get a bfp before the bleeding started. I hope it all goes swimmingly. Not long to go, how exciting.

Caroline it's nice to see you on here. Sounds like you are very busy.

CC thank you for your post it is so nice to have the support. I see you and your bump are doing well.

Pumpkin hope you get some news about the op soon. You may have to go round to Dr Thong's office with a whip soon. 

Silver, I'm sorry to hear that you are being left behind. I hope it doesn't continue. You mention donor eggs, have you looked into that much? We have two more batches of frosties and then we will be moving on to donor embryos or embryo adoption. I have always wanted to adopt as well, regardless of natural children so we plan to apply when we are done with AC.

Mol how are you? Do you fancy coming out for a non-alcoholic, non-caffeinated beverage?

It seems like weeks ago that we received our official BFN and I really don't feel too bad, quite busy, which is the best way I reckon. The stoopid computer is broken so I'm on DP's which is a rare occurence - he is out. We are still looking forward to welcoming our second child into our lives, just might take slightly longer than we planned.


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Arggghhh - I hate it when you lose a post!!!  

Marta - glad to hear that you are on the up and are doing FET in December.  Was that the earliest date they could give you?  I would be happy to meet up, Saturdays suit me best.

Berry - glad to hear it went well at GCRM..  It all sounds very positive and you will be starting in no time.  

Peanuts - the last week is the killer, but hopefully it passes quickly and ends in a BFP for you..  Fingers crossed..  

Pumpkin - chase up Murrayfield to see if they have received the letter yet.  Hopefully it will be here soon..

Hello to Mol, Caroline, Silver, Cherry and Owen..  Hope you are all well and thanks for the  

I am ok - just feeling pretty flat to be honest.  I am avoiding people who know about the treatment as I cannot bear the sympathy just now if that makes sense.  I know I will be able to see the disappointment in their eyes and I cannot stand to see it.  I would dissolve in tears I reckon..  

However, I am not getting much sympathy from my Mum just now.  She is in Cyprus with my Dad on hols and has sent a few texts that have really upset me..  along the lines of 'it could be worse..'  'it could happen naturally...' (why have we just spent 4 grand on ICSI then?!) and when I pointed out she was belittling my pain at the failure, I got a 'get a grip' text...  Nice...  She has since apologised and I think vodka had something to do with it, but it was not great...

A girl in my team told me she is pg today - 14 weeks along..  of course, it just happened for her...  Made me feel rubbish again..

Anyway, we are going to book a holiday for October this week and get back to Mexico. We loved the hotel and I can take advantage of the cocktails this time..!

We have pretty much decided to do a fresh cycle in January so I should start down regging before Xmas. It seems like ages away...


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi Sparrow,
I was just thinking about you. It sounds as if you have some nice things to look forward to. Don't worry you will get over this disappointment, it just takes a bit of time. Are you finding work takes your mind off a bit?
I'm sory to hear that your mum didn't sound very supportive. Texts are such a nightmare, but it does sound as if there was a bit of insensitivity there, as you say, quite possibly the booze. Are you going to go and see them when they get back from Cyprus, hopefully have a chat about your feelings?
I was wondering whether you had actually started bleeding yet, because the last time  you posted you had only had spotting? 
Partly wondering because the bleeding stopped a few days ago, but the spotting goes on. I'm not sure if it is a response to the treatment, but I feel awful today, like flu or something. I am supposed to be at work later, but really not looking forward to that.
Do you find having this group helps you to get through this whole thing?

Meeting up, anyone fancy 2 or 3pm on Saturday 26th?


----------



## Mol (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Everyone

I had a good holiday thanks.  The first few days were a little frought though. On the Saturday night when we arrived I had red spotting and thought it was all over.  I was just waiting for AF to arrive and couldn't stop crying. When nothing happened I started to relax.  I can't wait for the scan to tell me that something is still there.  I do still have aching (.)(.) though, but not sure if that means anything as could be the drugs, am still on the pessaries x 2 and 4 cyclamin a day.  Next Tuesday is scan day.  It's just as scary as the 2WW.

Anyway enough of me.  Peanuts how are you, when is your OTD?  

Sparrow don't read too much into txting.  It is a dreadful way of communication as you can't detect the intended feeling.  As for booze we've all been there saying something we shouldn't.  The holiday will be good though.  It's a great time to re-evaluate and plan when your in a relaxed atmosphere.

Pumpkin yeah get on to them again and again.  They will be so fed up with you that they will have to do it  

Berry hope you have a fabby holiday too. 

Marta you sound very together.  Am glad you are feeling better.  As for the 26th I have night out that night (unusually) so may manage to meet up 2pm for a wee bit.  Assuming DH is not golfing and can babysit DS that is.

Hi everyone else I've missed.  Hope you are all ok.

Mol x


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hello

Hi everyone hope you are all doing ok.  Well DH phoned the hospital for me today and they said they would check, Dr T was off sick today but they phoned back and said that he would phone the specialist, i.e. he hasnt done it already and if we dont hear anything from the hospital soon to chase them up again.  You would think if all it is is a phonecall he might be able to squeeze it in, I know hes a busy man but it really wouldnt take 2 minutes all he needs to say is who I am, the fact I need the operation and really thats about it.  Anyway hopefully he will be back at work soon and will get it done otherwise I will not be a happy pumpkin 

Mol, hope the time goes quickly till your scan, it really doesnt get any easier does it! Its lots of waiting and worrying!  Martakeithy hope you are feeling better soon and it isnt the flu!  JSparrow that will be good that you have a holiday to look forward to and maybe we will be cycle buddies in January that is if I ever get referred for this op!!!
bye xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

2ww has finally sent me loopy   .  I'm back to work which is a great distraction, buthave convinced myself its not worked, so feel like I'm going round in a bit of a daze.  Feeling bloated and very pre-AF like.  

This is my 8th 2ww, and definitely feels like the longest, have the rest of the week and another weekend to go!  OTD is Monday, but might do a HPT on the Sun as DH is heading away to Germany for a few days on the Sunday morning - I know I shouldn't, and might know by then anyway as AF is due on Sunday, but need to know before he goes away.   

Jan - hi hun, good to hear from you, and thanks for the advice about Artemis.  I was at the counsellor last week and she mentioned it, so must update her.  Does this mean your near to the top of the egg donor list again?  Will be keeping everything crossed for you hun, please let us know whats happening and when, so we can try to help through the process.  You've been such a great FF to me and so many girls on this (and previous) threads, so would be an honour to try to help you out   

AnneS - wow, wishing you lots of luck for your house move - just think we'll be neighbours soon!!   Hope everything goes well and you get connected to the outside world again soon  

Pumpkin - Can't believe DrT hadn't made the call yet .  Hope things start moving again now that you've poked him - keep chasing! 

Mol - hols sound great, if not a bit scary.  Glad you were able to relax in the end.  Wishing you lots of luck for your scan next week   

Marta - a meet up next Sat sounds good, but will confirm depending on how I'm feeling after Monday.  Glad you're getting back to normal life (if there is such a thing when you've got IF problems!).  Good friends are a great to help through the process as well, I couldn't have survived without mine.  Take care of yourself  

Sparrow - I can't believe you're mum's texts, but I'm sure the alcohol had lots to do with it, and its a really hard way to communicate anyway.  Hoping your mum's much better face to face   .  A holiday sounds fab - you deserve it.

Berry - wow, your appt sounds great, and definitely very different protocols over there.  Will be keeping everything crossed that it works out for you   

I'm off to bed to lie awake and worry about things before getting a crap nights sleep!    Will try better honest!
Take care
Dxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Peanuts, 2ww hell it is! I don't envy you, but you mustn't give up, there is always a first time for everything and this could be the one!        
Do you need any help organising the group (that is the plan isn't it?) 
I was wondering if  you could help me with some questions about unmedicated FET. Can I send you a PM?
Mol don't worry I'm sure it was just one of those things. It will be so nice to see your teeny baby when you have your scan. I know it must be such a worry, but try to keep repeating you are doing a great job of carrying your baby in your head.
Pumpkin grr about the phone call. Do you want me to do a 'Dr Thong' voice and phone up Murrayfield for you. I will say 'yeah I know her, she's a good girl, now get that cyst sorted out!' Hope he is back at work soon and you get the go ahead.

I can do the next few Saturdays if the 26th is awkward, would the 3rd or the 10th of October be better for you guys?

Feeling a bit bored now nothing is happening, but also a bit better and less ghastly. Probably just all the no-sleep catching up.

Sparrow how are you?


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hello
Hope everyone is well and looking forward to the weekend, its typical the sun has now gone!  Not had a great day yesterday and today, getting pain again in the left side.  Have been taking the pills they gave me last time and they help but when they wear off it gets really sore again.  I dont think its the cyst itself but I think its maybe pushing on my stomach or my bowel/intestines.  Anyway apart from that am ok and looking forward to a long weekend, I get the Monday holiday.  Going to go for a massage on Monday as a wee treat so that will be good.  Anyone else up to much this weekend?
Peanuts hope the last few days of the 2ww go quickly and you have something nice planned this weekend.  Will be thinking of you on Monday.  
 to everyone


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey everyone  
Just a quickie... I'm away for the weekend so just wanted to wish Peanuts all the best for Monday, I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!!
I did my first injection this morning so the whole thing starts again  
Hope eveyone has a good weekend, lets hope we see a bit of sunshine!!!

Nel x


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,
how are you all?
Nelly, oooo, how exciting to be starting again! How are you feeling?

Pumpking, sorry to hear that the pain is nagging away. I wish they would just get the stupid thing removed already. Take it easy if it is playing up. Hope you have a lovely massage. Is it a sports/sore massage or a more relaxed massage?

Sparrow how are you? I hope you are feeling a little bit better. Great that you have decided on a plan of action. I thought people would feel sorry for me and that I wouldn't be able to cope with that, but it turned out that telling people what had happened actually helped me. You may find it helps to see the people who you have told about the treatment, I bet they will be really supportive and not pitying at all.

I have just had an email from the embryo adoption place. I told them we wouldn't be interested in doing anything until early next year (if we don't have any luck with our frosties) and they said they could send me details of the embryos they have. I actually feel very curious about the details, just to see what they say. At least we have a plan C.


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Just a quickie from me as I'm off to my pals to try on bridesmaid dresses for her!

Still going loopy - have had a little bit of spotting and some cramps, so not sure what to think now  .  Trying to stay positive and have some hope, but will see what Monday brings.

Marta  -Happy to answer (or try to) any questions you have, just send me a wee PM.  I wouldn't mind getting the details of the embryo adoption place your dealing with - thinking I might need a plan C by Monday.  I wasn't planning to try to restart the Artemis group, maybe something for the future, but happy to help organise a meet up.Lets say the 3rd, and we'll see who else can make it along.

Nelly - thanks so much for crossing fingers for me, really appreciate it.  Enjoy your hols! 

Pumpkin - DH has booked dinner for us tonight as a surprise, really through me this morning when I was having a rant at him about stuff and he told me - really cheered me up!  Keep taking the pain killers before they wear off - hope things settle down soon  

Catch up tomorrow
Dxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi Peanuts,
thank you I will PM you later, have to collect my thoughts. Bridesmaid dresses - good luck! I hope they aren't satin: peach satin or mint, nice!


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hello all,
Feeling not too bad today, pain still there but bearable.  Martakeithy the massage is a Clarins relaxing one so looking forward to it.  Peanuts what a lovely surprise your DH has organised, hope you enjoy your evening out.  Have a new plan of action, if we dont hear from the hospital by Tuesday we are going to email the consultant at the Murrayfield directly and then hopefully he will be able to chase up the referral.  Looking forward to a nice evening in tonight, Strictly come dancing and X-Factor!!  Enjoy your weekends xx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Peanuts -      Good luck for tomorrow    
I am   and hoping and wishing for your test tomorrow for a lovely BFP
Thinking of you and DH - hope you had a fab meal  

To all the other Edinburgh girls - best of luck with your treatments    

mimou x


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hi, just wanted to wish Peanuts the best of luck tomorrow. xxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Peanuts best of luck tomorrow!!


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Wishing Peanuts and DH all the luck in the world for tomorrow      

C x


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Just nipping on to wish Dawn all the best for tomorrow - am thinking of you! 
Love
Jan xx


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dawn
Sorry not had a chance to get on yesterday - no access to PC.  Just wanted to say that I am thinking of you and keeping everything crossed for a BFP today.  Wishing you lots and lots of luck.

Lots of love
Hannahxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Thank you all so much for your lovely messages - means so much coming from my FF's   

Was at ERI for 8am this morning - had been lying awake since 5.45am!  Then just got off to sleep when my alram went off!  Can't believe I have to wait til 1pm for results - used to be 12noon  .

I'm off to Ikea with MIL for a wander and a distraction.  Will try not to spend too much, but will need to treat myself to a nice cake.

Will catch up with you all later on
Dxx

Marta - got your PM - will get back to you later when my brain isn't so fuzzy!


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Peanuts try ringing at about 12.45 because I did the after 1pm thing and it took me until 2:30 to get through. Mind you, I wouldn't leave a message so I suppose they might have rung me back sooner.
Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Mol (Aug 8, 2005)

Peanuts I was told 12.30pm and I went in for 8.30am.  However, I did leave a message and still rang again at 1pm when they finally told me.

Fingers crossed sweetie, and good luck.      

How is everyone else today?  I feel rotten think I am in for something feel a bit fluey  

Mol x


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Mol there is something going around, quite a few people at work have colds and things. The joys of pregnancy and a lowered immune system. Stay away from anyone sneezing, coughing or looking peeky!  
In fact only do online shopping and go out at night when it's safe!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Dawn,

Just catching up on the thread, hadn't realised you were going through FET cycle just now. Sending heaps of       for the phonecall.

Maz x


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi Dawn

So sorry not to have posted before now    It goes without saying that I am thinking of you and hoping and praying for that BFP           

Jo x


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Just popping on quickly at work to wish Peanuts a lot of luck for your results... Praying for a BFP...  

Back on later... X


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

OMG - got a BFP!! 

Really over the moon, but will now be panicing at every twinge and feeling over the next 3 weeks.  HCG was 58, so its the lowest of my BFP's so not sure what to think! OMG!!! 

Thanks again for all the thoughts and prayers and support  

Will be back later on when I get over the shock!
Dxx


----------



## Mol (Aug 8, 2005)

Oh fantastic news peanuts.  Am truly happy and excited for you.     

Love Mol x


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Oh Dawn thats fantastic!! been thinking of you all morning.

So pleased for you - sending you and DH lots of  

xx


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Great news really delighted for you 

C xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Oh Peanuts that is just fantastic news         So pleased for you, congratulations XXXXXX  Relax and enjoy although I am sure that will be hard.  Praying that you will have a happy and very healthy pregnancy xxxxx

I have some good news of my own too, we emailed the Dr at Murrayfield Sunday night and he emailed us back at 10.30pm last night saying that Dr T had spoken to him briefly on Friday and he was going to look at my scan pictures today.  He even said he could see me today but I couldnt make it this morning and DH is away and really want him to be there so going to see him next Monday.  He operates on a Friday so hoping that I might get the operation next Friday or if not the following week.  hooray, never been so excited to get an operation!! Just feel that things are finally moving forward.


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Just back and had to check in on Peanuts!!  Congratulations!!!!    
So pleased for you, wishing you all the very best with a happy healthy pregnancy!!

Also Pumpkin - that's brilliant news too!!  So glad it's all finally happening for you!!!

Day 4 of dr for me, seems to be ok so far, fingers crossed it doesn't make me   like the second time did!!!

Hey to everyone else, just off to unpack and put the washing on!!! So nice to get back to some happy news  

Nel x


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Dawn, that is fantastic news!         

Happy Anniversary to you both as well!!  

xx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Peanuts that's fantastic, fantastic news!               I bet you can hardly believe it has happened. How many days post transfer are you? I did a quick Google and 58 at 14dpo for a regular pregnancy is good. 
Now big deep breath and lovely thoughts of a lovely baby, you and the little feller can do it!     

Nelly not long to go until you are PUPO!

Pumpkin that is great news that things are moving. I can't believe you could actually be all done with the cysts in under two weeks, then time to move onto babymaking.

It's great to hear of a natural FET working at the ERI. I will try and remember that and get a bit more of a PMA. Struggling a bit at the moment, but it is only week two since our BFN and it's natural to feel a bit blue.


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Peanuts!  Well done and congratulations!  Really delighted for you and DH..!

Pumpkin - great news for you too...  You must be relieved.. !

A good news day - that is what we like on this thread!  xx


----------



## curlywurly (Feb 26, 2006)

Congrats Peanuts, was at ERI this morning and wondered if you were in the waiting room at the same time.    
Our appt was 8.10am.
I've been keeping an eye on the forum, so delighted to see your news.

Curly xx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Peanuts           

How brilliant !!! With frosties as well - they are obviously little fighters ! Fantastic 

Hope the next the 3 weeks pass super quick for you two

Much love/ well done 
Karen x x


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

peanuts that is fabulous      congratulations to you and dh.

xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Thanks so much for all the lovely smilies and messages, really means a lot  

I've just lost a huge post and I'm too tired to start again!  Will catch up properly tomorrow - once the news has sunk in and the panic starts to rise!  Trying to keep calm and just enjoy things just now, but can't help worrying.  can't wait for DH to get back tomorrow night!

Take care
Dxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

OMG   absolutely fantstic news Peanuts. So pleased for you and DH. Sending huge bucket, truck and plane loads of          for the coming days, weeks and months. I know it'll be hard to try and keep calm but lots of positive thinking  

Much love
Maz x


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

So sorry *Dawn*, I don't read this post much any more and just noticed your news. Over the moon for you, many many congrats  and keeping everything crossed for a happy and healthy pregnancy   My second HCG was my lower one and I'm sure was about 57, so hope that's a really good sign for you 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Mol (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Just to let you know No little heartbeat was found at our 7 week scan today.  As you can imagine we're devastated.  We were told to go back next Tuesday so they can look again but you just know when it's all over don't you?

Mol x


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Dawn - that is fabulous news       so very very pleased for you.  And so begins the even longer 3ww.  We're all here for you and hope you can keep yourself suitably distracted until then.  I seem to remember various DVD box sets being recommended in the past... may I recommend Gavin and Stacey to you if you've not already seen it?  Will keep a smile on your face  

Mol - so sorry to read your post   that is devastating news.  

Jo x


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Aww Mol that's is so sad...       although it's not over til it's over!!
Sending you loads of      maybe it will be good news on Tuesday?
I'll be keeping my fingers crossed that it was just hiding, I've had scans where it seemed a whole ovary was hiding, it was defo there!!!

Nel x


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Mol I'm sorry that you didn't have good news today. What did the clinic say? Is this something that happens occasionally? I hope it is just a blip and you see something next time.   
Sorry, this must be such a hard time for you, very sad for you having to feel so unhappy.


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,

we moved to our new house - it is chaos!!!  
But very nice! And really nice neighbours - one cooked us dinner for our first night here!!!
Tasty too!!  

Anyway, internet sort of working, but won't push my luck.

So just a quick CONGRATULATONS to Dawn - you so deserve this BFP! Will think of you and keep fingers crossed. 

Mol - I am so sorry to read you post. I hope you adn DH can be there for each other and I am sednign you a huge, heart felt  . Thinking of you hun!

Take care everyone!

Caroline


----------



## Mol (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Thanx for your support, It's really appreciated.

Marta all the doc said was it looked unlikely that there was anything there and that we should go back in a weeks time for another scan.  it was possible that they just couldn't see it today.  However, we both knew looking at the monitor that there was nothing there or likely to be.  

Not sure what happens next.  If it is a missed m/c do I just wait for AF to visit.

Mol x


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Mol I am so sorry to hear your news    

xx


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi girls,
Dawn - Just had to say, fantastic news on ,       so pleased for you!! Take it really easy now...   and fingers crossed for happy and healthy pregnancy   

Mol - So sorry hun to hear your news.    Take good care of you and DH at this difficult time.

Still popping on to hear your news whilst we are thinking of what to do next.  Always good to know you are out there!
Take care  
Hx


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Mol, I am so sorry to hear about your news today..    

xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Oh Mol, so sorry to hear your news.  Really hoping that it is just hiding.  Will be a really hard wait to go back for the next scan.  Sending you


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Just catchin up on things, long story but been awol as hubby has a broken arm so not really had time to get on line.  Dawn, great news, hope you both are okay and relaxing.

Mol, so sorry to hear your news, hope its hiding.  Will be thinking of you both and fingers crossed for your next scan.

Just a quckie as I'm now putting my hairdresser hat on.  Take care

Vonnie


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Dawn - Congratulations....brilliant news! I'm so pleased for you.  Hope you can relax in the next 3ww xxx

Mol - so so sorry, take care of yourselves xx

L x


----------



## minihaha72 (Aug 21, 2009)

Mol, i am not on this thread very often and have not gotten to know very many people as yet, but i just wanted to say that i am sorry to hear the news of your scan result (((hugs)) sorry, and will be thinking of you xxxxxxxx

Pumpkin Pie - i hope that the date for your op comes thru very soon..(ps i will personally "thump" dr thong the next time i see him for his tardiness in referring you..lol x) but at least you have an appt and a date in mind to get things sorted - best of luck xxxxxxxxxxxx

Peanuts - well done on your bfp - that must be an amazing feeling - i wish you all the very best for a healthy and happy pregnancy xxxxxxx


Not much to report from me, other than sticking on the scales with no weight loss for the last 3 weeks , i weighed myself on sat ( 1 week after getting my period) and i have dropped 5lbs - so that made me happy. Any tips ladies on avoiding that weight gain during af.....i am taking herbal water balance tablets and drinking loads of water, regular exercise, eating around 1000 calories, sometimes less, per day and it just seems to be sticking - i know its harder to lose weight as you get older, but i have never struggled like this and with so much at stake i really need it to be shifting faster.............any tips would really be recommended.

Best wishes to all, wherever you are in your journey xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hi Minihaha

Yes I have an appointment on Monday to see the consultant at the Murrayfield and then he will give me a date for the operation, he says he operates on Fridays so hoping it will be either next Friday or the one after.  Pleased about that as the pain came back last week and hasnt gone away, its not really bad, its bearable but just annoying.  

Congratulations on the 5lb weight loss thats really good.  It must be hard but sometimes you can just go for weeks and not lose anything and then it shifts.  Do you need to lose a lot more?  What sort of exercise are you doing?  I think if you are eating less then the exercise is the key.  You need to be doing fat burning exercise and working at the right intensity.  I had a really good book called Fat Loss Plan or something like that by Matt Roberts.  He had a really strict exercise programme which was really good and he talks about having to work at the right intensity so that you do burn the fat.  When do you go back to the RIE?


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

HI girls

Thanks so much for the lovely messages - had forgotten how many lovely FF's I've had on this thread - old and new!      Am really trying to stay positive and not panic, but getting harder now the news has sunk in.  One day at a time I think.

Mol - Oh hun, I'm so sorry to hear your news  .  I had a similar experience on my first BFP, and it was heart breaking.  You're right that you just know that things feel wrong, but there's always hope.  If AF arrives phone the clinic and see what they say.  Will PM you will some more details.   

Pumkin - great news about your appt on Monday, hopefully the op will all be over in the next couple of weeks, and you can relax and get ready for gearing up for treatment.  

Mini - its so hard to keep going with the weight loss, but you're doing brilliantly.  Have you tried an exercises class - I've found Bodypump or Bodyjam really help to move a few inches, and the instructor keeps you motivated.  Good luck   

Flash - how you doing hun?  Hope you had a nice long weekend away  .  Any thoughts on the next steps? 

AnneS - congrats on getting settled into your new house.  Your neighbours sounds fab!    Good luck sorting out the chaos - took us about 6 months to get organised after moving in!  

Curly - Yes I was in about 8am on Friday morning, wearing a red coat, but they took me pretty quick do might not have been in the waiting room when you arrived.  Best of luck for your txt - hows things going?      

Hello and big hugs to Maz, Mimou, Finbarina, Vonnie, Marta, Nelly, Sparrow, Jo, Elaine, Irish, Jane, and anyone I've forgotten!

Take care
Dxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everybody,
Pumpkin I have just read your PM, thank you for the information, that is really useful!   I was wondering, do the hospital provide progesterone support for the unmedicated, or is it completely cold turkey? 
I can imagine these are stressful days for you, I suppose you can only stay positive, I found being positive helped me so much more than feeling down. Hope the days pass quickly and you are soon able to relax and enjoy this pregnancy!     

Pumpkin that is great news about the cyst. I hope you can get the op over and done with quickly and get rid of the discomfort. You are being very brave putting up with it for so long.

Mini well done on losing the weight! What are you doing exercise-wise? I joined the gym in June in preparation for my August IVF, but only managed to do 6 weeks as the down-regging made me sooo tired, but it still made a difference, going three times a week and doing around 20 minutes of exercise (plus warm-up and cool-down time). Still haven't been back, I could be an exercise buddy if you want. As long as you nag me to do something. Haven't been back since BFN.

Flash it's lovely to hear from you. I hope you are doing well.

Mol I hope you are coping OK.     
Sparrow, how are you doing? Week 2 since the bad news isn't it, how is this week for you? I was annoyed last week, but this week am feeling sadder, can't quite get my PMA back up to speed. Are you finding things getting a bit easier?

Caroline glad the house move went well, only the top 10 of the 100 most stressful things for you!   Nice neighbours though, that sounds great, having a welcome meal. You can't beat living somewhere you have nice neighbours.


----------



## minihaha72 (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks to all on your offer of help on the weight loss motivation xx  especially when you have so much going on in your own lives, it really does mean a lot that you are offering me support, thanks girls xxxxxx  realistically i have about 2stone to lose before treatment in march 2010, i initially thought this was achievable as did the nurse at the clinic, I think you are all correct when you say that exercise is the key, cutting down on the calories alone ain't gonna shift it. However i am really struggling with the fat burning cardio work out and am trying to build up it slowly, each day it does get easier and swimming/walking daily is really helping my stamina. I have booked an induction with edinburgh leisure and hopefully they can get me sorted with a regime that will build up and i will see the results in the coming weeks/months. I am next back at RIE on 19th oct, just to see the nurse to have a chat about my weight (she said she has a few ladies who are working on weight loss for treatment in 2010, and when i spoke to her last week she was very supportive about it all)  i do know that they would prefer a steady healthy loss of a 1lb-1.5lb per week which can be sustained rather than crash dieting. I guess i am just getting very fixated on it and its causing me to become stressed and anxious which is not helpful.

I phoned the nurse (emma) at RIE last week as i was getting very stressed about it all and she said just keep eating healthily, take regular exercise and dont obsess about it too much and she will see how things are when i see her on 19th oct. I think i'm just putting too much pressure on myself and am getting very stressed out..i've noticed in the last 2 or 3 weeks that my anxiety attacks are rearing their ugly head again..do you ladies think that accupuncuture might be a good aide?


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Mini I'm sorry to hear that you are struggling with the diet and exercise. I agree you may be focussing too much on it all and making yourself stressed. 
Going to the gym will help so much, it's great to actually 'do' something positive and even a week can make a difference to how your body feels and spur you on. I have a friend who goes to 'Curves' and they do a half hour circuit class for women. She goes after work three times a week and as it's only half and hour it is quite doable.
I'm struggling a bit to get back into healthy eating. I indulged myself after the BFN and had a few cakes and chocolates, but now I'm having to cut down because I could easily start to pile on the pounds and I wasn't exactly skinny to start off with. A lot of it is lack of meal planning and not having healthy snacks to have when I want to indulge. Baking gingerflap (ginger flapjack) hasn't helped, should really not have eaten five pieces since yesterday. 
Oh well it's nearly finished now! 
For me the only way to cut down on unhealthy snacking is to buy nothing apart from staples, no biscuits, no packs of anything, no nothing. I used to eat ice lollies when I wanted a pudding, because you can have three if you are pigging out and it's still only about 150 calories.
Good luck with it Mini, you can do it!! And don't worry if you don't lose five stone by the end of October, you are doing a great job and being healthy!


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

hey guys think i have popped in at the right time was at the nurse yesterday regarding my weight as i am struggling to take the weight off after my last appointment at eri i was to go away and lose 3 stone i have found it really hard but the nurse gave me some good news telling me i had lost 13lb since the last appointment which i cant remember it was lol it is so frustrating as i see bigger ppl naturally falling pregnant i work in a supermarket at the checkouts so i see them all ( i know its not their fault that i cant fall pregnant but it still hurts )
i hope everyone is well and looking positive to their bfp


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hi All

Minihaha - Thats great you are joining the gym, the instructors will be able to draw up a programme to target weight loss so that should really help you.  I know its easier said that done but try not to stress about the weight loss, if you feel down about not losing weight it wont help motivate you.  Keep your chin up (thats what my mum always says!).  Focus on the fact that you have lost weight already rather than worrying about what you still have to lose.  Try to set smaller achievable goals rather than just thinking about the 2 stone still to go. If you are getting panic/anxiety attacks then acupuncture can work for that kind of thing, it might be worth a try, otherwise trying relaxation techniques is also good.  You will get there and all this hard work will be worth it in the end, and then when you get pregnant you can reward yourself with a nice cake and not feel guilty!! Think positive and we are all here to cheer you on.

Martakeithy - sorry to hear your pma is low, you need to dig those pompoms out of the cupboard!    This stage must be so hard because its all go on the lead up to IVF and then the waiting and then when you get the disappointing news.  I really feel for you and hope that things will get easier soon.

JSparrow - How are you doing? Thinking of you.

Mol - How are you?  Is it Tuesday that you go back?

AnneS - Nice to hear from you, your new neighbours sound lovely.

Peanuts - How are you doing?

Nelly - How are things going with you?

Well not much else to report here.  Have my appointment on Monday which is also my 33rd birthday!!  Always thought that by 33 I would have a couple of kids but I guess not everything works out the way you planned.  However I am keeping positive, feeling much more positive about things and I do feel that next year we are going to have a baby or babies!!  PMA all the way!!!


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hi Scotlass , you must have posted at the same time as me, congratulations on the weight loss thats great news. Really hoping that you manage to keep shifting weight.  It is so difficult when you see other people falling pregnant easily.  Keep up the good work, you'll get there xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Have booked a night away in Glasgow tomorrow as we missed our anniversary together.  Meeting friends from home (Northern Ireland) who are across for a wedding, so means we don't have to worry about driving home late!

Mini - I think joining the gym is a great idea, I went to Curves for a while which is a women only gym where you do a circuit of machines for half an hour - found it great for losing inches, but not much weight.  But was a good way to build up.  Have you tried going to your GP for referral to a dietitian?  A pal of mine did this, and lost about 2 stone - gradually over about 6 months.  They gave her lots of hints and tips, and support, and weighted her every couple of weeks.  Clarabelle who used to be on this thread use a hypnotherapist to help with her weight loss, and did really well, and now has a baby girl!  As the girls have said, we're here to support you if needs be  

Scotlass - great to here from you hun, and congrats on your weightloss, thats fab news .  Its so hard not to get down when we see so many people getting prg, when we're going through IF  .  Try to focus on what you need to do to get to your next appt, and take each step at a time   

Marta - glad the info was helpful.  They don't prescribe progesterone support with a natural FET, but I had some left over from previous cycles and used them during my 2ww!  Might be worth a try to ask them when you go for your follow up.  Hope you find some PMA soon, its bound to have taken a knock with your BFN, but you'll find it again soon  

Pumpkin - glad your sounding so positive, keep it up  .  I know what you mean - I thought I'd have had 2 or 3 by the time I was 34! Here's hoping for some baby news for next year! 

Catch up with you over the weekend
Dxx


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

ty for the support i cancelled my next appointment dont wanna waste their time just for them to say u need to lose the weight


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi you guys,

just to let you know that I am still here, reading mostly and thinking of everyone here. House is st ill chaos but we are chipping away at it (the chaos that is  ). Saw some friends yesterday, nice break away from all this decorating and unpacking.

Must leave you as this internet connection thingy (dongle??) is flaky!

Love

Caroline


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hello everyone, just wanted to wish you all a lovely weekend.  DH came back home from work earlier and was sneaking bags into the bedroom before I came out of the living room.  Will now need to try not to find the secret hiding place of my birthday presents until Monday!!!!


----------



## minihaha72 (Aug 21, 2009)

Scotslass - well done on the weight loss - 13lbs is fab, and am sure will keep you motivated to work on the rest - you go girl   

Thanks girls for the ongoing support on the weight loss. Peanuts - a lady from my work used to go Curves, she really enjoyed it  and after a couple of months she looked fantastic......but she said she never lost a pound, it was all in inch loss, which is mad considering she must have dropped a good couple of dress sizes!!! , so where did all that excess weight go i wonder   so i know what you mean when you say losing inches rather than pounds  . Last year when i lost weight combined with moderate exercise, i always looked slimmer than i was if that makes sense but of course now it really is all about losing the pounds. I think to be honest although i am doing more exercise its not of the fat burning variety lol...so i need to step that up. Am going to keep a food diary for the next couple of weeks and use that to see where i may be going wrong...i do wonder at times if i am eating enough to be honest...my body is prob clinging for dear life to its fat reserves lol. I've got a routine gp appt next week so i will also look into a dietician referral. 

Anyhoo enough about diets....gosh am starving !!   lol x

I hope everyone has a lovely weekend and finds that all important "be good to yourself" time, however you choose to unwind and chill out - we so deserve it xxxxxxxx

We have another new baby in the family - the 2nd in 9 weeks, both are little  boys and so perfect and healthy and gorgeous and being doted on by their respective parents, which is luvly but another pull on my weakened (by fatty foods) heartstrings xxxxxxxxxxxx

And bcos i obv enjoy self torture so much, me and dh counted up the number of babies in the family during our time ttc (he does have 12 siblings to be fair....and some of them grandparents by now) and we reckon there have been 9 born since our journey began...and thats not counting those born to friends - god i'm a mardy mare


----------



## minihaha72 (Aug 21, 2009)

pumpkin-pie said:


> Hello everyone, just wanted to wish you all a lovely weekend. DH came back home from work earlier and was sneaking bags into the bedroom before I came out of the living room. Will now need to try not to find the secret hiding place of my birthday presents until Monday!!!!


lol, dont go snooping for presents now pumpkin..you will spoil the surprise xxx i do love that your dh was sneaking BAGS rather than one single BAG into the bedroom..sounds like you gotta lot of gifts to unwrap on Monday   have a lovely time xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

ty for the wupport minihaha72 i was going to a dietision and i felt that she did not care so at my health check appointment i asked the nurse for help 
she ia making my come every 2 weeks to get weighed and i have to do a food diary to see if i am eating enough which i aint as i dont have breakfast in the mornings 
which i need to change


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Caroline, good to know you are 'out there' reading the posts. 

Scotlass that is great progress. Sounds as if you have a great support there. You can do!!!
I don't know how you can cope with no breakfast though. I have a friend who is diabetic and doesn't eat breakfast and her dietician is piling on the pressure because she is worried about her blood sugar dropping too low, but she has never eaten it so really struggles with the thought. 
Did you have breakfast as a child? I know there are a few mums at nursery who don't have breakfast and neither do their children, so perhaps it is a learnt thing? On the plus side it will help your metabolism to speed up if you do eat a morning meal, so it's worth it and you will probably feel a lot more 'with it' as well. 

Mini it's a pain that the clinic bases so much on weight. My DP would be clincally obese because his height to weight ratio is out. He does lots of weights and throws the hammer and discus so has a high muscle ratio and is well under the % body fat to be obsese. You gain muscle when you go to the gym, which is heavier than fat, so you can be very healthy, but not the ideal weight. Silly way of assessing people, just weighing them.

Peanuts thank you for the info. I have extra progesterone capsules tucked away from my first IVF and it would be hard not to self-medicate.   I hope you enjoyed the wedding.

Pumpkin thank you for the pompoms. You are right I do need to start the affirmations again, no good being negative and not much fun either. Good luck on Monday. Are you looking forward to it?

I phoned the ERI yesterday about  bringing forward the appointment, but the woman said if I cancelled I would probably get an appointment even later in November, so I suppose I may as well just wait. The nurse did say we were on the FET list for December.
I wonder if I could go back for my other two embies in the interim, that's just silly isn't it......??!!!


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hello

Hi Marta, yes I am looking forward to Monday in a mixed way.  One its my birthday but also although not actually looking forward to getting the op I am looking forward to having it so I can move along the IVF journey.  Really hoping he will be able to fit me in really soon.  

Minihaha - I dont purposely go looking for the presents but he usually ends up hiding them in not very good places so I open up a cupboard and see the bag!  Although i am good and never peak, I love surprises!!  

Anyway must go, my parents are coming over for dinner so need to tidy up the house!


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Pumpkin that's funny about the presents. Is your DH good at finding things? Mine is awful. I wonder if being rubbish at finding things also makes you rubbish at hiding them.  
Hope you had a nice meal.
Still have sore throat and stinky cold. Go away!


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

He is terrible at finding things!  He is always losing things and I go straight to where they are!! Dont know what he would do without me!  However ironically he is much tidier than me!  Yes had a lovely meal with my parents and my parents gave me a lovely orchid which is now sitting on my mantelpiece plus another present which DH has hidden with the other ones somewhere in the bedroom, I am guessing probably in his side of the wardrobe!
Sorry to hear you arent feeling well, probably feeling a bit run down after all that has happened thats always when the cold strikes!  Hope you are taking it easy and feel better soon


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Pumpkin, I'm laughing at you knowing where your DH has hidden your presents!    I bet he thinks you will NEVER find them.  

I'm glad to hear you had a lovely meal. Not long to to go to your appointment....

Cold is still ongoing, but I'm fighting it with paracetamol and vitamin c and garlic. Everyone is moving away when I speak though.


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi everyone    

Oh Marta!!  I've been like you!!  Choked up to the eyeballs - sniff!!
Made me laugh with your garlic! Maybe should have tried that myself!!  

Hope everyone is well, and had a good weekend...

Happy birthday for tomorrow Pumpkin!!

Been dr for just over a week now and AF has appeared with a vengeance!!
Don't think there's any danger my lining will be too thick when I go for a scan later on this week!
Sorry - TMI!!!  

Gotta shoot off to watch X factor (sad but true) 
take care everyone
Nel x


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Really sorry to put a downer on the thread, but started to bleed last night, so our journey is over again.   
Have spent most of the day in bed with pain killers, cups of tea and tissues.  But decided to get up and showered to come and tell you girls the news.  Thanks for getting me out of bed!  (Was starting to smell anyway!)

Will phone the clinic in the morning to let them know.  But apart fromthat, don't know what or where we'll go next.  I seem to not have a problem getting prg, just staying that way! 

Off to drink more tea and watch x-factor
Take care
Dxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Oh Peanuts I am so sorry to hear your news.  Sending you


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh hun really sorry big     for you and DH.



Cxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Dawn,

Words aren't enough   Huge huge hugs for you & DH     Thinking of you  

Maz xxx


----------



## Mol (Aug 8, 2005)

Oh Dawn I am so very sorry   

I too started to bleed, very heavily on Friday night and know that's it for this round.  I will phone the clinic as scan was due Tuesday.  I think i am on the mend mentally though as I had time to prepare for it happening.

Have just felt sorry for myself this weekend and demolished an entire box of M & S swiss chocs (the ones on offer  ) whilst watching Strictly, last night. 

Have a lovely birthday Pumpkin tomorrow. My DH says (publicly I might add) that he hides all my presents in the ironing basket, as there's no danger I'll find them.   

Marta & Nell hope your cold goes away soon.

Hi to those I've missed hope you're doning ok  

Mol x


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

so sorry peanut


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Dawn,

I am so so sorry to read you news. I was looking out for your posts and so wished this was your turn.   I am so sad for you. Words fail, but I will keep you and your DH in my thoughts and hope that one day you will be parents. Take care and remember we are here for you.  

Caroline


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Dear Mol,

I am so sorry that you are going through a loss as well. My heart goes out to you. take care of yourself.  

Caroline


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Dawn, I don't know what to say. I am so sorry and am sending you and dh big hugs. 

lots of love xx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Pumpkin - Happy Birthday   

Hope your appt went well today 

xx


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Mol and Peanuts - I'm so sorry to hear your news...  

Sending you both (and dh) loads of big    

Nel xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hello ladies, thank you for your birthday wishes, I have just finished a lovely meal cooked for me by my husband, I opted to eat in rather than go out.  Just wanted to pop on and tell you how I got on this morning.  Saw the consultant who was lovely, really friendly and explained everything really well.  He was going to look at my scan results today and then decide whether I need to have a MRI scan to check whether the cyst has stuck onto anything.  I have the MRI provisionally booked for Wednesday so he will let me know tomorrow.  Surgery will be a bit more complicated as i have had previous surgery on my abdomen when I was younger so there might be a bit more adhesions.  Will be having the op either next Friday or the week after so not long!  Then will have the zoladex for probably 3 months then that will be me down regged and ready to start IVF probably mid January!  Feeling good about things, felt really sick this morning but after the appointment felt much better!  

Mol and Peanuts - Thinking of you both  
Nell - hope all is going well with you.
Hi to everyone else


----------



## Mol (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi everyone

I called the clinic today and have still to go in for the scan tomorrow.

Thanks everyone for your thoughts.

Dawn how are you today, have been thinking about you as have all the girls. Take care  luv 

Pumpkin I expect your good news was the best birthday pressie.  

Mol x


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Dawn,
I'm so very sorry to hear your news. You've had such a hard go of it and I really hoped that this was your turn. You're sounding remarkably sane about it all  . Hang on in there petal. You know where I am if you need a chat.
Love
Jan xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I'm just bk form holildays and wnated to catch up with u all. 

Peanuts - i'm so sorry   xxx

Mol- I'm so sorry to hear what has happened. xxx

Hi to everyone else. 

Holiday was really good. Came home early this morning and my sisters dragged me to go see Peter Andre @ the Jewel Asda! well!!!! I MUST ADMIT...... Very yummy!!!! i was totally start struck!!!! lol My sister got a good video of him! hehe! Was also at GCRM this morning to pick up my drugs (bk 2 reality) I am again on the short protocol but I am on tablets called Norethisterone from day 21 (this cycle) for 10 days then I break and then I start Menopur on day 3 of AF and then onto menopur & cetrotide… so a bit different… I just hope it works. Also I have been told to take 5mg of Folic acid as I am going to be on some other steroids after EC… I have not got a clue about that yet. 

I’ll be on 2morrow for a proper catch up with you all. xxxxxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi Mol - just to say I am thinking about you  

Berry - pleased to hear you had a good hol. V jealous of you seeing Peter Andre in the flesh !!!    So hope this tx ends in great news for you and dh    

xxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Dawn I'm very sorry to hear about the bleeding. When are you due to go back to ERI? It doesn't sound great, but it could still be OK. I was really hoping this would be the one for you. Did you have a single or double transfer, could it be just one of the embies failing? 
You are such a sweetheart, still being cheerful when you post. You are still very young though, so you do have time on your side. I didn't have my little boy until I was 38 and it was a very healthy pregnancy.       

Mol sad news about the bleeding. Still amazing things do happen and there could still be something at the scan. It is so hard to go through this, I'm so sorry. Hope you are managing.    

Berry, hi sweetie, it is great to hear from you. So funny posting on here you Glasweegie you! You sound very positive and upbeat, I'm glad to hear it. 

Pumpkin Happy Birthday!!!     that sounds very positive and you finally have something concrete to focus on. I hope it all goes very smoothly during the op and there aren't too many adhesions. Like you I have a fair few pelvic adhesions from abdominal surgery, but I think surgery is so much less invasive now so hopefully it will be over quickly and you will be able to move on pain-free.

Nelly poor you! It's horrible having a cold, I'm just off to make you a nice honey and lemon.... I hope you have a nice thin lining and can get on with the stimming ASAP.    

Irish lady it's nice to hear from you.

Not much to report myself, still have horrible, smelly cold, but it does seem to be easing off a little. I have a very bloated, sore tummy - did anyone else have this after an IVF failure? Could my ovaries still be enlarged to you think?


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Thanks for the lovely message, really helps having support from girls who really know what its like to go through this.   Was at the hosp yesterday for blood test to confirm its all over.  They asked if I wanted to speak to a Dr, but they haven't been able to tell me anything the last 3 times this has happened, so whats going to change now!

When I called for results, Susan suggested that she get DrTay to look at my notes and see what he recommends (after me saying that I wouldn't go back to DrT after his last comments to me!), so will see what he has to say for himself, but not holding out much hope.  

Been having big chats with DH, and we think we're going to try elsewhere and go for immune testing - still not a 100% sure by it all, but can't keep trying the same thing and getting the same results.   Think I've run out of tears for now, just heartbroken by this again and think it'll take me a bit longer to pick myself up again.

Mol - how you holding up hun?  Any news from scan appt?     I managed to eat a whole bag of Maltersers on Sunday night, so keeping up with you on the choc front!  Big hugs to you and DH    

Jan - thanks for your message, might take you up on the offer of a chat if you're up for it, would be good to hear your experience of CARE and IVIG.  Let me know what suits you Dx

Will catch up with everyone else properly in the next couple of days.  Off to have lunch and watch Loose Women!  Thinking of going back to work tomorrow, so making the most of day time telly today!
Dxx


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi peanuts - just popped on and read your post, and I just wanted to say that I thought Dr Tay was great!!
Both DH and I were a bit miffed at how neg DrT could be, especially when we pay so much money!!! 
We were about to try the Glasgow clinic when we had a consultation with Dr Tay.  It was his positive outlook which made us try ERI again.  He is totally different and I really liked him.  If you get the chance I would defo go and have a chat with him!!
He actually asked US questions about how we felt etc and while he is of course realistic he is sympathetic and seems to be a very warm man. 
Even if you just get a bit of advice from him it may be worth it?  He explained things so clearly to me too which was brilliant and cleared up a lot of stuff for me.  
Just thought I should tell you my experience with him!!  Hope it helps 

Nel xxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Nelly
Thanks for that, I'm sure you'd said that to one of the other girls, which is why I asked if there was another Dr I could see.  I'm hoping that some advice from him will help us, as haven'y had much from DrT fromt he last 2 appts with him.
Your experience really helps
Thanks
Dxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Dawn, sorry to hear your news. I don't think I had quite understood that you had had the blood test. Very sorry, I was so hopeful for you, I think you really deserve a sticky one.         
I hope you get some useful information from Dr Tay, it sounds as if you warrant some further investigation.
A new clinic might be a good move though. I have been to ERI as a gynae patient, due to cysts and a self-funded IVF'er. The main reason we have been there is because we live in Edinburgh and it is close by, not because I think they pull out all the stops. They were fine for the IVF, but wasn't impressed that they didn't offer blastocyst transfer because they didn't find it made much difference, which did seem to fly in the face of most other research. They also can't offer any kind of pre-screening of embryos, which I would have been happy to pay for.
Just bits and pieces, but I can't help thinking that if you are not a straight-forward case you might be better off somewhere where more high-tech. I hope a new clinic brings a new approach and some clarity to your particular situation.   
I'm not surprised that you feel on the floor at the moment, you have been through a lot. You do sound a very upbeat person and that will really help you, but take your time to recover and another couple of boxes of maltesers.

I would still love to meet up at some point, but I quite understand that you might not fancy it this soon. But please bear it in mind, it would be lovely to meet everyone.


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi Dawn

I am just so desperately sorry to hear what has happened again.  As the others have said you really are an amazing person to have coped with all that has been thrown at you and while I am sure you probably don't feel like you are coping at all right now, I am sure you will get there in your own time.  I think you are probably right that a fresh approach may be the way forward for you.  I guess there are so many options out there and I truly hope that FF may help you in deciding the best step forward in your treatment.  Take your time, look after yourself and DH and just wanted you to know that I am thinking of you and hope beyond hope that your fortune changes soon  

Much love,

Jo x


----------



## Mol (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Everyone

I had my scan today.  I was quite emotional I couldn't even look at the monitor.  Dh in London so went on my own, although he would've preferred to be there I said oh i'll be fine not thinking how I would actually feel when the time came.  It was what was expected though.  I don't need to go for a D & C either which is a relief.  We are considering one final shot at ivf, which they think will be April unless I can of course come terms before then and call it a day.

Dawn good to hear from you.  I agree with Marta and think you need to take time to recover.  Perhaps trying a different clinic though will give you a new perspective, you never know.  It's worth a try.   

   to you all, you're a lovely bunch  

Mol x


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Mol I'm so sorry to hear your news and that you had to go alone.      
It's a miserable day for it. 
Take it easy and take your time to mull things over and grieve.


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi girls,
Just popped on as I'm off today with, like others a stinky cold.   

Dawn - so desperately sorry to hear your news, i really thought that this was your time, words just fail me so many many virtual hugs                .  You've been through so much and to still sound so level headed so heaps of respect for you.  Take time and take good care of yourself for where you go next, be thinking of you xxx

Mol - so sorry to hear your news.  I know how hard it is watching the monitor with all those emotions and trying to keep it all together.  Look after yourself  

Sorry not really posting these days as not feeling very positive at all about whether we continue with IVF    or what to do next.  DH came home with info last week and telling me about a clinic a friend of a friend had been at in Finland.  Apparently its THE IVF centre of Finland and has amazing results then when we were in a bar at the weekend we picked up one of these freebie magazines and there was an article in it about this clinic!!  We just kinda looked at each other and Oh my God, how spooky is that!! 
It's been a while since our biochem result but I'm not sure i can handle another heartache, even before the end of this year, so really not sure what to do.  Feeling a bit over-sensitive, i think   .Sit tight for the time being DH reckons and keep talking which seems our only plan.

Better go, time for soup and tea and toast and paracetemol.

Take good care everyone  
Hxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hi ladies

Mol and Peanuts - Thinking of you both  
Martakeithy and JSparrow -   to you both too.

Well the consultant saw the scan and thinks that the cyst might be stuck on my bowel so am going tomorrow afternoon for a MRI scan so he can get a better look at things.  He says he will then discuss things with me, not sure whether that means he wont be able to do it key hole.  Not sure, will have to wait and see.  At least things are moving along and the consultant is being really thorough which is good, I feel I am in good hands!


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Flash, I can see why you are feeling so tentative about making the next move, you had a very hard experience. Perhaps in the new year you might feel more positive. I knew a woman who went to Norway, I know, I know, not the same country, but Scandinavian. She said the treatment was very good there and cheap, but the accomodation was expensive. 
We went abroad for our first IVF and it was quite an experience, at least you get to try a new country and have a holiday.

Pumpkin it's good to know why you have been in such pain, an explanation at last. I can imagine he would have to very careful not to nick your bowel, so wants to be super-careful. 
Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## JSparrow (May 6, 2009)

Hello...

Peanuts - so sorry to hear that it has not worked out for you this time..  Big massive  

Mol - I am so sorry again to hear your news...  Big   for you as well x

Flash - it is hard to know what to do next but I am sure you will get lots of good advice from others on the board..  Keep the faith that it will work..  x

Nelly - hope the d-r is going well x

Marta - hope you are ok and looking forward to December.  How are you feeling?

Pumpkin - glad that things are progressing well for you...  January will be here before you know it. x

Hello to everyone else...

I am fine - we are going on holiday back to Mexico on Friday for two weeks and I am really looking forward to that.  We need the break as it has been quite tough..  But nothing compared to Peanuts and Mol..  xx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi Dawn,

I can highly recommend Dr Tay too - we saw him a couple of times before we gave up on straightforward IVF (I know we only had one go, but we'd had 3 losses before that, so we realised fairly quickly that it probably wasn't going to do the job for us). He was lovely - so human and responsive. He helped us to come to terms with the idea of NOT doing any more conventional IVF - I know there are probably other folk (private clinics especially) out there who might have tried to persuade us to keep going.

I've learned a lot over the last year or so about immune issues & egg issues (both chromosomal and not) and I'd be glad for it to go to some use. Maybe you, me and Doodler need to get together - she's THE immune expert. Our school is being inspected next week (in the same week as parent consultations - aaargh!  ), but after that, I'm free.

You been through this before, so you know it gets easier with time, but that's no comfort right now when everything is so raw. Be kind to yourself - do the whole "be your own best friend" thing - you know, if you wouldn't recommend your best friend to do it, don't do it yourself . Thinking of you and DH  .

Love
Jan xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Marta - thanks for the post, and I agree, the reason I've stayed at Edin for so long is that its handy and the nurses are great, but think I definitely need to move on.  Hoping that Dr Tay will give me the push to go elsewhere or try something else.  They did offer Blast transfer for a while - I had one and still have a Blast on ice,but it was very new for the clinic at the time and don't think their success rates were great - I agree it goes against what you read elsewhere.  Happy to meet up, but think I'll need a week or two to get my head round things first though - will give you a shout in a couple of weeks.  

Mol - oh hun, so sorry things have worked out this way, but glad the scan showed you didn't need to go for a D&C.    Think you and DH need some time to come to terms with things and grieve your loss.  But best to get your name on the waiting list anyway, you can always take you're name off it later if thats what you decide.  Take care hun  

Flash - sorry to hear you've got a horrible cold, hope DH is looking after you  .  Thats a bit of a coincidence about the Finnish clinic - maybe its a sign!   I think sitting tight and talking is a great idea - its the only way to stay sane through this journey and keep strong as a couple.    You're not being oversensitive at all  , you've been through a horrible experience and you need time for your head and body to deal with what you went through, please take it easy on yourself.  You know where I am if you fancy a chat   

Jan - thanks hun, think I definitely need to have a bit of closure at ERI, so hoping Dr Tay will do that for us.  A catch up in a couple of weeks would be great, by which time I'll have got my head around things.  I met up with Doodler early in the year to go through things with her, she was really helpful, but I still wasn't convinced - but another 2 m/c's under my belt I think I've made up my mind!  Good luck with the inspection and parent chats  , and I'll catch up with you soon

Big hugs to Nelly, Sparrow, Jo, pumpkin, Irishlady, berry and anyone I'm missed.  Back to work tomorrow, so better get off to bed!
Dxx


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

hey flash nice to hear from you again


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi ya,
Back at work as the cold has reduced to just a runny nose, and I was getting kinda bored at home!  Mind you, Its pretty tedious stuff at work as well so there's not really much in it!!  
Thanks for your messages esp as I've not posted for ages; this is a great supportive community when (another) wave of despair/hopelessness hits you.  so     back to you all.

scotlass - another east lothian girl! Whereabouts are you? Sory to hear you cancelled your appt at eri.  Well done on losing some weight, go girl, go you can do it! I know its hard but hopefully with the help you are getting and stay positve, you'll soon get there  

Better go. God cant be bothered!!
Hx


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

i stay in Haddinton but originally come from Dunbar 
where do u work i work in the ASDA in dunbar


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

*Dawn* - just wanted to say how desperately sorry I am to read your news  Once more words really are inadequate, it all just seems so very, very unfair  I find it really impressive that you continue to be such a great source of support to everyone else and seem to find the strength to remain upbeat and sane throughout such a difficult journey  I hope with all my strength that in the very near future your fortune changes and we are hearing much better news from you       Take care of yourself and DH and wishing you all the luck in the world   

*Mol* - very sorry to read your news too, hoping your next turn has a much better outcome 

Very best wishes to everyone else,
Elaine


----------



## Mol (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi girls

Thought I'd pop in to check on you all.   Thanks for all your kind words and  

I am fine really, recovered from Tuesday's scan and back to normal life and keeping busy.

Dawn hope you are feeling better.  

Sparrow have a lovely time in Mexico.  How lovely to feel the warm sun just as it's starting to get a bit nippy in the mornings.  Look forward to hearing all about it.

Pumpkin how are you and how did you get on yesterday at your scan?

Marta how are you doing?  If you do get a meet up organised I would still love to come along.

Hi to Flash, Eclaire, Scotlass, Berry and Silver hope you are all ok too.  

Mol x


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Back from Croatia now.

Just want to say how sorry I am to Dawn and Mol.  

Flash - good to hear from you again.  Hope you are well.

Marta & JSSparrow - hope you are both doing OK too

Pumpkin - how are you getting on?  Glad to hear things are progressing for you.

Hi to everyone else.  Quick posting before heading back to work. My AF started today so I'm booked in for scan at ERI on Friday at 10.30am hopefully to start 2nd attempt at IVF ICSI mid October.

Does anyone know what the BMI level is for weight that they like you to be under?  A little bit worried as put on a lot of weight over last couple of months - started a diet on Monday but perhaps left it a little too late, hoping it'll be OK though - it's not like I'm obese but am nearly a stone heavier than the last time.

Didn't go for counselling in the end after 1st treatment, felt I got over things fairly well considering and was up to my eyes in learning new jobs at the time so this took my mind of things.

I suppose I'll be on the same regime 2nd time round if I'm NHS funded or do they take into consideration how you got on on 1st attemt and offer something different to suit?  Last time I felt the treatment itself went OK despite my follicles taking a bit longer than normal to grow but they got there in the end.  The only real concern I had was with the pessaries afterwards as I didn't feel comforatle taking them and wasn't sure I was getting all the powder out of the sachet so might bring this up as concern this time and see if any other options.  Only other concern was that I had 9 eggs,  6 fertilised but only 2 were goood enough for ET and no frosties which I was a bit dissapointed with at the time.  Will bring up my conernes on Friday and see what they suggest.  Will keep you all posted.


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hi, had the MRI scan yesterday, hadnt had one before, good job I am not claustrophobic and it is so noisy even though they give you music to listen to through the headphones!  Just have to wait for the consultant to get back to me which I think might be tomorrow afternoon as he is back at the Murrayfield operating tomorrow.  I am not really that surprised that the cyst might be stuck to my bowel, it kind of fits with the symptoms I have had.  Just wanting to know whether its open or keyhole, I dont really mind if its open I just want to know then I can know whats happening and at least be able to plan things.

Mol- glad you are feeling better after the scan and keeping busy, I hope not too busy though!
owenl - thats great you are ready to start again, look forward to following your journey, we are due some good news on this thread so really hoping everything goes well for you.

Hi to everyone else and hope you are all doing well.  Cant believe its almost the weekend again, hooray!!


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Owen, great that things are moving along for you. It sounds as if you know exactly the questions you want to ask I hope they can put your mind at ease.

Pumpkin, I didn't want to say anything about the MRI, in case you worried. I have had two, both as an experimental subject and they are not fun at all. Shudder! Well you are through it and you will get all the news soon, so worth the deafening noise.
Hope you get everything sorted out tomorrow.

I still have this cold, that's almost a week. One of my friends asked me if I thought I had swine flu!  

Sparrow, sorry I meant to reply to you before. Are you moving on now? I do feel I have put the last IVF behind me, it is frustrating not know EXACTLy what went wrong, but I think we just have to accept that we knew it was a gamble, most expensive bet I have ever placed that's for sure.
Not sure what to think about the FET, not feeling very positive, but you never know...

Mol I'm glad you are feeling more human. I think keeping busy and getting on with normal life is the best way to cope, plus lots of self-indulgence and quiet when you feel like it. I would love to meet up, nice to meet everyone. Perhaps we can do a Halloween meet-up and dress like witches    or sexy black cats for the less adventurous.

Peanuts are you out there. Thinking about you today! Hope you are OK!


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi everyone!!

Mol - so glad you're feeling better!!

Marta - can't believe you still have the cold - that's rubbish!!  Mine has now gone - thank god!!  Hope you're goes soon so you can enjoy a 'cold free' weekend!!

Peanuts - hope you're OK  

Owenl - that's good news about AF - nice to be able to know when things will start!!

JSparrow - have a brilliant holiday you lucky thing!!  Soak up that sun!!! 

Hi to everyone else  

Was at the clinic this morning and unfortunately I'll have to keep d/r for another week, lining not quite thin enough  
Just about there - frustrating as heck!!  If I had the appointment tomorrow it would prob be fine... grrrr
Not that bad really, but I have been getting headaches  this time which is not great...
So that's all my news just now...  hope everyone has a great weekend 

Nel xxx


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

owenl i was told bmi has to be 32 or under


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Yo!
Hey how are you? I was on here to order bird seed for my Mum and get tickets for the Good Food Show!!  Done those 2 things so had to check up on you guys  . 

scotlass - hi, I'm in Musselburgh and work in sunny Leith, gosh will have seen you at your place of work in Dunbar!! About 2 weeks ago was the last time we were there. Hope your doing OK  

mol - such a difficult time for you, take time to put it behind you and take care of yourself and DH.  Keeping busy is just the thing to do,  

marta - hey how are you, hun? Sorry to hear about the cold. My sister's a pharmacist and recommends day and night nurse to get you completely over colds, flu and I must say i think she's right! Maybe its psychological   ! Take care  

pumpkin pie - oh, poor you the MRI sounds quite frightening! When do you think you'll hear from the consultant? Hope whatever is to happen next will be quick and not too painful!!  

Take care everyone, see you soon  

Hx


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

i work down by the checkouts i am the runner i get the customers stuff lol my auntie lives in musselburgh she owns the fish shop clarks and sons lol


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

I just wrote a big post with messages to everyone and then it didnt work    hate that when it happens!  So here I go again but more briefly!

Scotlass - I know the fish shop your auntie owns, my inlaws go there all the time as the fish is so good!

Flash - Hope you are well.  I should hear from the consultant tomorrow.  Hope all is ok with you and you take some time to work out what to do next.  The story about the Finland clinic was amazing, what a coincidence!

Martakeithy - hope your cold goes soon.  Had to laugh at the dressing up as witches story, I have this picture of walking into a coffee shop trying to find people you have never met and then in the corner you see this group of women sitting round a table with green painted faces and pointed hats!  That will be the RIE group then!! 

Nelly - sorry you didnt get to start stimming yet but not long to go now.  Do you get many side effects from the downregging?

Hello Mol, Minihaha, Irishlady, Owenl, Peanuts, JSParrow and anyone else I have forgotten.


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

Scotlass, thanks for the confirmation on BMI.  Think I should be OK then, mines is around 30 the moment.  Congrats on your weight loss, hope I can do so well, feeling really hungry after 4 days of dieting and fed up with eating fruit already- still won't be so bothered if RIE are happy enough with my weight!


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

thank you for your 'get-wells'! Finally my voice is coming back, it's freaky when you can't speak isn't it!   I thought I was going to have a panic attack because people didn't know what I was saying. I've taken today off work because when I was at work on Wednesday I was having a lot of trouble talking to people and talking made it worse. Plus now I have spots as well and I can feel my sinuses are getting a bit sore, time for a day off! This has been a really rotten cold, I hope there aren't many more like this around. 

Flash I live in Leith. Perhaps we could have a FF meet-up in Leith, lots of choice of cafes. If you do think of going abroad I can let you know what we did, if that is any help?

Nelly, sorry to hear about the DR. That is what happened to Sparrow and me, it feels like a real set-back, but in reality you only have a couple of mm's to lose usually, which an insignificant length, just feels worse. It's OK to take paracetamol whilst pregnant and it doesn't have any negative impact on IVF, so don't suffer anymore than you need. Are you doing acupuncture?

Scotlass, I love it over in Dunbar,it's such a nice place. It must be very tempting to be working with food constantly and to have relatives with chippies.

Owen I forgot to ask, how was Croatia? What did you do?


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Beware rant coming up  

I have been reading all the posts and I am just so angry with all the heartache we have been going through. You all seem so strong and rational about everything that is going on. I am just finding it all so unfair that we have to go through this horrendous journey when there are many, many people who become pregnant without wanting to or trying. 

I have been getting on with things and accepting the situation we are presently in, but feel we still have a right to be angry and upset.  

Told you there would be a rant!! 

I am going back for baseline scan on Tues, which is why I have been thinking about it more and more. 

Plus I have a stinking cold as well, so am feeling v sorry for myself    

  to you all xxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Irish I knoooow!      Of course you are angry, it's a very important thing to you both.
It's completely natural, we are only human, even if we feel bad about having these feelings, they are completely natural. 
Get them off your chest here! 
Have to admit, I still feel resentment towards people when I think about my situation. Not that I want 'their' babies, I just want my own.

I hadn't realised things were moving so fast for you, wow, back on the rollercoaster for you. 
What are you doing this cycle, anything new?

It does seem to be the 'start' of the cold and flu season, hopefully this cold will build up your immune system for the rest of the Autumn and Winter. When did it start and do you think it is on the way out yet?

I have had a cold since last Friday and actually almost had no voice on Wednesday and Thursday, which was very freaky. We are going to be super-healthy after this aren't we!!


----------



## younglou (Oct 1, 2009)

Hello all

I am new to this forum although have used others but was hoping to hear and share experiences of others going through fertility issues in my area.

Bit about me:

I'm 33, DH is 34. We have been TTC for 2 years with no success. We have just been put on the waiting list for IVF at the ERI but I am keen to self-fund (probably not at ERI) not just because of the waiting list but for many other reasons. Still need to talk with DH properly about this though! 
All my intial tests including my HSG were fine however 4 of DH SAs showed motility issues.

I am also trying to see if I can get tested for MTHFR has my sister has also had fertility treatment and has tested homozygous positive for this Gene Mutation. Unfortunately she had no success with treatments at ERI and discovered she had this later. There is a slim chance that this is hereditary so I would rather know sooner rather than later if I do.
The ERI don't believe in the treatment my sister has had although she is currently pregnant after her 7th ICSI after treatment down south.

Has anyone else got/heard of MTHFR and successful managed to get tested for it here?

Although I can get a lot of support from my sister as she has gone through all of this for the last 8 years I thought it would be good to hear from others too.

Look forward to getting to know you all! 

Louise


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Irish -   i know its so hard. The only way that i seam 2 cope is when i think about this... warning... its a bit   lol 
I think that our lives r planned out from the moment we r born and God has that plan and it wont change. So for example if the plan for my life is 2 have a baby on the 12th of August 2014 thats when it will be no matter how hard i try before or how much i want it. Thats when its to be and thats that. It seams to help me cos i really do think i will have a child one day... and as i also keep telling my DH... "the reason god is making us wait extra long is cos our child is gonna be sooooo amazing even god cant think how 2 create it yet!!"   That seams to help me... but i have gone a bit loopy through this whole process!!! lol xxxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Berry that is so lovely and has actually made me cry  

I truly believe we will have a child one day too - just want to know when it will happen  

xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Irish- sorry i made u cry... i hope it helped though. I feel like  thinking like this is whats helped me move on.... as crazy as that sounds. xxxx


----------



## owenl (Mar 29, 2009)

RIE scan OK on Friday, start D/R 22/10.  They had considered D/R with oral contraceptive pill this time and only one week of Buserlin which sounded great to me (not so many side effects and jabbing) but my blood pressure was a tad on the high side and with a family history of high blood pressure they gave me the bad news that I'd need to D/R on Buserlin instead.  I did this the last time anyway, but DH made up and gave me all my drugs, this time I need to learn to do myself as got a weekend away without him and work shifts now so timing more difficult to take them but I'll get there.


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

berry - hey lovely to hear from you again and yeah what true words, that I've been thinking recently as well. 

We don't have crystal balls (thank goodness in some ways) so we just have to make the damn best of it as much as we can.  We all deserve medals for getting up and keep going when it really is the last thing that we feel like doing.  There should be a emoticon on here for a medal so we can give it when we are feeling just so crap about it all.  
You might have noticed that I'm also feeling angry and upset today.  Probably due to a girl (not her fault!!) i know thro work that i heard was pregnant and due in September and out of the blue she emailed and asked if I wanted to go over to Fife to see her and the baby.  I've replied with congrats etc but d'you know what - I made an excuse to not go over and really don't think, at the moment anyway, i could sit there and see her with the baby -she knows nothing of my circumstances  .  Isn't that awful   - I would love to catch up with her again but now her circumstances have completely changed, I don't know where i "fit" in.
Sorry not feeling very positive today but got it off my chest.

irishlady - hey, back on the rollercoaster!  Good for you.  Dyou have a start date? Hope you are taking it easy everything crossed for a BFP  

martakeithy - sorry to her the cold is still with you, its horrible isn't it? Not sure what is worse though. Having the cold yourself or when DH had it and it was "cough, cough, sniff sniff, groan, oh this is really bad, I think my legs have gone all weak now!!"   would be good for a meet up in Leith as we have thought of this Finnish clinic. If you have time, let me know. Take care   

Help! When i type in the message box, it jumps around, will need to go!! Whats that all about??

Hx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Owen I did the pill for almost three weeks and then a week of Buserelin and my lining wasn't thin enough so had to do another week. They put me on microgynon and I felt sick a lot of the time and very tired after the first week. You may not have a reaction, but there can be side-effects on the pill as well. 
I think if I ever did another IVF (hope not) that I would just go for the Buserlin, I personally was tired, but didn't have the nausea which accompanied the pill.
Only a couple of weeks to go, what are you doing for this cycle, anything new? 
Flash, don't feel bad about venting, it's a good thing! It's completely natural to feel bad about your friend, it is a reminder of the treatment and everything you are going through, just when you don't need it.
From my experience you don't normally feel so bad when you actually see the person and baby, it kind of brings home that they are separate and not really related to what you are going through, plus you are usually pleased to see them and have a lovely chat. I always feel worse thinking about things than doing things.

An update on the donor embryo thing is that I have had contact with two clinic in the Czech republic and they both had frozen embryos available for whenever suits. I have a preference for one clinic because of their professionalism and speed of reply, but the other clinic is very well known and respected by a lot of UK people. They are saying I could go in January/February if I want. I think I would go alone, because of the faffing around getting me, DP and DS organised for a short stay and all the flights, but hopefully, we won't need to do it anyway because the FET will be successful here.     

If anyone fancies a meet-up in Leith I can do the 24th of October? Whenever suits, lunch or coffee. Quite like Malmaison for a nice coffee, as long as they don't have the jaaaazz turned-up too loud.


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Hello Ladies  

Welcome to younglou, sorry cant offer any advise on the MTHFR, havent heard of it but just wanted to wish you all the best for your treatment, whatever you decide.  Thats great news about your sister but a lot of treatment to go through.

Berry - I can identify with what you said, I believe that it will happen when the time is right and it is planned out,  believing that helps keep me positive (and sane!)  

Well I have a date for the op, its going to be the 16th October.  Still to get the report from the radiologists regarding whether it is stuck to the bowel and how much scarring is there from my op when I was little so still dont know if it will be open or keyhole.  Feel good that I have the date sorted out, it has been on my mind.  The doctor will speak to the radiologist on mon or tues so will know soon after what the decision is. 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend


----------



## younglou (Oct 1, 2009)

Hello pumpkin-pie!

Thanks for the welcome.
Not many people have heard of MTHFR but thanks anyhow! Good luck with your appointment on the 16th, I really hope it goes well for you. 
Enjoy the rest of your weekend.

Louise


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi all,
Younglou, sorry I did read your post, but then I forgot to reply. I'm sorry I can't help with any advice, I am not familiar with mthfr, although I have seen it in other peoples's tickers. I did a quick search and found quite a few articles about folic acid and the need for blood thinning.
If you post on the main board I am sure you will get some helpful response there.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

this is a me post as i'm really worried/annoyed. DH has Athletes foot. and it is quite bad so the Dr has put him on antibiotics for it (1 weeks course) i'm so worried that this will make his sperm even worse and then this cycle will be useless again!!!   The Clinic told DH that he is better to take the antibiotics cos the infection could harm the sperm too..... typical!!! This is just all my luck! HOW ANNOYING!!!!! OK, rant over   

xxxxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Berry, have the doctors said that the antibiotics will affect the sperm?  When are you due for egg collection?  Why are things never straight forward??  Hope it all works out for you and your DHs foot is cleared up soon, its sounds really sore.


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Berry what a pain, is there nothing else the doctor can prescribe if your DH tells him/her about the IVF? 

Speaking of suffering  still have the cold and it's now in my ears: throbbing and making wierd seashell noises. Wah! Worst cold I've had for years.


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

pumpkin & marta - dh told the gp about the ivf and they said it shouldnt affect his sperm... but there is a small chance. But its the only thing to help his foot, and if we leave it the poison would travel up his leg and have a major affect on the swimmers!  My egg collection is approx 3weeks away so i hope its all gonna be ok, but u know what i'm like. I worry worry worry for everything!!! 

xxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie (May 2, 2009)

Oh Berry I really feel for you its the last thing you need, and I know what a worrier you are!  It is best that your DH gets it cleared up and I am sure its probably quite a low dose of antibiotics and only for a short term so it shouldnt affect the sperm too much.  Poor DH too he is probably feeling really bad, one because hes got a sore foot and 2 because he will be worried how it will affect things.  Keep positive though if they thought it would make a big difference to the sperm they would have told you so try (i know its probably impossible!) to relax and keep thinking that this is your time.  

Marta, your cold sounds terrible, have you seen the doctor, do you think you've got an ear infection?  Your body must be feeling really run down.

Hi to all, really must go and tackle that big pile of ironing, but cant really be bothered, how I wish I had a magic ironing fairy who would do it all for me


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Sorry I've been a bit AWOL, still trying to get my head around things at the minute.  I've finally taken the plunge and made an appt with a clinic in London who specialise in immunological testing and treatments - They could have fitted us in this week, but that was a bit scary for me, so going down next weekend for appt on Monday 12th.    Hoping they'll be able to take more blood tests and give me an answer to why I can't stay prg. 

Have been having big rants to DH this week too, so big hugs to you all for getting things off your chest   .  I went back to work on Wednesday, had a team meeting and a guy announced his wife's expecting twins!    I was really not expecting it, so didn't know how to respond  .  He has 3 teenage kids to his first wife, and this is partner No 2, and I have a feeling they might have had IVF, but still really knocked me for six.

Irish - hope you've managed to get your ranting off your chest too hun  , how you been doing?  Is this a baseline scan for your endo?  I thought you weren't having txt until Feb?  or have I missed something?  

Berry - Oh hun,  .  I'm sure your GP and the consultant wouldn't say to take the antibiotics if they didn't think it was safe.  As you are having ICSI, the embryologists will be able to pick the best looking swimmers to use     You've been so upbeat with this cycle, please try not to let this upset your PMA! 

Younglou - hi hun and welcome to our wee thread.  I've not heard anyone at ERI being tested for MTHFR, only girls that have gone to other clinics.   Did you mention this at your initial appts?  It might be worth giving the nurses a call and asking if they test for it, especially as your sister is positive.  I seem to remember the treatment is extra folic acid which you could get your GP to prescribe.  ERI will use Clexane in txt, if thats needed as well.  But they don't do additional immune testing that private clinics in London do.  GCRM also do additional protocols with Clexane & Steroids, but I don't think they do Immune testing for other things.  If that's what your sister has had in London, is it possible thats what you would need also?  ERI is a great clinic for most people who fit in the 'normal' txt protocols, but they don't'; really look at anything different - but worth asking - good luck   

Marta - would really like to hear your experience of the Czech clinic , as that might be an option for us depending on what the tests come back with.  How about lunch on the 24th Oct, somewhere in Leith suits me, as long as I can get parked!  Lets hope that FET works out for you here first though  

Pumpkin - sorry to hear about the scary MRI experience, but glad you've got a date for your op, it must be a weight off your mind  

Flash - oh hun .  I know exactly what you mean about your reaction about going to visit your friend with the new baby. But don't feel guilty, as much as we're happy for other peoples situations, sometimes we have to protect ourelves, there's only so much you can be dealing with at one time.  I'm sure you'll feel up to it at some point, but don't put yourself under any pressure.  So are you and DH thinking about going abroad? Hope you can make it on the 24th for a catch up 

Lisa - wow back in the saddle for more txt  .  Good luck with the d/r, it turns me into the b*tch from hell, so I try to avoid it like the plague!     I think I've done about 3 injs through all my txts, DH does them for me as I hate needles - giving me the willies just thinkingabout them now!   Good luck with your txt  

Nelly - sorry you have to d/r for another week, as I said above it's not my favourite thing!  But its best to spend an extra week getting everything nice and right before moving onto the next stage - hang in there     

Off to walk the dog, while the sun is still shining.
Take care
Dxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

what am I doing on the computer again! I have no life!  Wearing a hat because of throbbing ear, think I will have to get some anti-biotics tomorrow, unless it clears by then. Wah. 

Berry I might meet your DP at Boots!   It does sound as if the anti-b's are the lesser of two evils, and they have said it shouldn't affect the sperm so hopefully all will be well by the time they are actually needed. Don't sperm have quite a fast turn-around compared with eggs, it's about three months for eggs to develop, but sperm is generated pretty quickly, so in three months time I think the sperm which may or may not be affected will be long gone anyway. 
I forgot how much you worry.     

Pumpkin good luck with the ironing, hope it doesn't collapse on top of you.  How are you feeling? That's such good news about the surgery.

Peanuts, rants are good, and tears! No wonder! You have been through so much.
In fact, it's amazing we aren't all stomping about Edinburgh, shouting at everyone, really. 
Bit of a shock/bad timing about the twins! Sorry to hear you had to put up with that.
I wonder where she went if it has been IVF? 
It would be great to meet up on the 24th and discuss our 'options' 

Nelly how is the DR going, any side-effects? 

Does anyone else fancy a lunch in Leith on the 24th??


----------



## younglou (Oct 1, 2009)

Hello Peanuts

Thanks for the welcome.
The ERI are meant to finding out if I can get tested for MTHFR from someone at the Western General but I was just interested to see if anyone else had manged to get this done. At this stage it may or not be a problem for me but I would just rather know now than waste IVF attempts so to speak if I do have it.

I know what extra drugs and vitamins my sister had etc so that side of things I don't need to know so much about the treatment. My sister had her immune treatment/testing through the CARE group in Nottingham but if my DH and I are able to go private I don't know if we will be able to go down south for it for getting the time off.

I'm put off the ERI just because of my sisters experience with them and like you say the "ERI is a great clinic for most people who fit in the 'normal' txt protocols".

Good luck with your appointment in London. I hope you get some answers from them.

Louise


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks for the posts girls.   even though i've moved clinic i really feel like this is my home. I hope you all dont mind  me still posting here. I really love you all   xxx

Marta i hope ur cold gets better soon! I had a bit of a cold when i got bk from hholiday and my bottom lip swelt up like i had been in a boxing ring!!! I usually get that when i am really run down.... so maybe i'm starting to get a bit stressed out again. I must admit i do feel a bit nervous about all the extra drugs i have 2 take this time... i'm so scared that i take them and blow up like a balloon and not even get preg! I will be very annoyed! lol   

Peanuts- what clinic in london u been looking at? i looked into london too but DH actually wanted to move down there for tx and it was working out way 2 expensive for us. GCRM do the clexeane and steroids. I'm hoping that it will do the trick for us.... if not i just dont know what we will do   

Pumpkin- yup i am a stress head.. funny thing is i never ever used to be until tx started... now its like all i do is worry! its so rubbish!   xxx


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

OMG girls i have the nurse tomorrow wonder how many i have lost or put on lol 
fruit all day today i think lol and loads of water


----------



## Cazzaw (Oct 22, 2008)

Morning Girls,

Berry try and stop worrying...........goodluck with your up and coming tx, You must keep posting here we need to keep up with your progress.......

Scotlass well done with your continued weight loss...good luck with the nurse.

Younglou goodluck to you too sorry cant help with your question about MTHFR, hope you get the answers you need.

Martakeithy hope you feel better soon

Peanuts good luck with the trip to London hope they cant give you the answers and offer the tests that you need.

Pumpkin wishing you all the best for your op....1st step on the tx ladder, you will be on the rollercoster before you know it.

Nelly  sorry you have to d/r for another week hope your side affects are not too nasty.

Irish great to see you posting again.....gl with up and coming tx.

Sorry to anyone i missed i got sawdust for brains............ Memory not great. I read everyday and follow everyone just dont post very often anymore.......

C x


----------



## Nelly Mac (Aug 27, 2009)

Morning girls!!

Hi Cazzaw - good to see your post - hope all going well with you apart from the memory   

Berry - you are a worrybags aren't you...?  I'm sure everything will be fine - very exciting that it's all happening so soon!!  You will defo have to keep us all updated on your tx, Glasgow clinic sounds amazing!! I'm trying not to be pessimistic, but if my tx doesn't work we'll defo be joining you in Glasgow!!  We're going to be close together with our tx's so fingers crossed and loads of     for us both!!

Marta - poor you - can't believe you still have the cold, hope it clears soon!  Everyone I know pretty much has had it or has it now!  Doing the rounds I think!!!  I know you're probably on loads of vitamins but I find Berocca to be good when I have the cold!  Hope it goes soon x

Welcome younglou - sorry but I don't know anything about MTHFR either, hoping you get the info you need soon and good luck with future tx!

Irish - I followed your posts before I joined this board, and I wish you all the luck in the world for your tx sending loads of       x

Peanuts - good luck with your trip to London, hope they are able to help you.  Good for you taking the plunge and doing something, you can't get more positive than that!!  I know what you mean about people announcing pregnancies, it seems to happen all the time around me just now.  Although I'm upset for myself when it happens, I'm so happy for them!  I just wish it was me telling people the good news!  As my mum always says, what's for you won't go past you!  We are all going to be mums!!!

Pumpkin - I know all about MRI's - I have a brain condition which means I have had a few to say the least, and they never get any better - I never open my eyes - too claustrophobic!!  Great news that it's all going to happen so quickly - you'll have started your tx before you know it!!!

Scotlass - well done on the weightloss, it's such a hard thing to do so well done you for doing so well so far!  Hope you get good news when you go see the nurse tomorrow!!!

Hey to anyone I've missed!  My d/r continues!!  It's giving me headaches, (makes me a bit fuzzy) that's about the only side affect just now.  I'm quite used to headaches so not too bad.  It'll be when I start on the stimms next week - that's when I'll be an emotional wreck!     The last time I was watching a news story on TV about an old man and was in floods of tears - just weird!!  Preparing myself for random emotional outburts - look out dh!!

Have a good Monday!! 

Nel x


----------



## Digger (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi girls,

Not posted for a while-not much new with me other than our appointment at the recurrent m/c clinic last month. Saw a really nice female consultant, and have had all the bloods done-they took 10 blood tubes!

Hope everyone's keeping ok...

Berry-I just wanted to try to reassure you about your concerns with DH's medication. As far as I am aware, it's whatever a man is doing about 3 months before a sample, that may have an effect on the quality. With your proposed EC being in the next few wks, I don't think his meds would even have had a chance to affect his sample for your treatment.

That's my understanding anyway, but I may be wrong-I have been many a time in the last 2 yrs!

I wish you, and anyone else undergoing treatment soon, all the very best.

Digger x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

New home this way ladies >>>>> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=209895.new#new


----------

